# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #74



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The poppy hat is a skein of Tahki Poppy Yarn. The flowers are already on it .The directions tell you where to move them as you knit along. They slide on the yarn. There are different colors. I got mine at LYS but I've even seen it on ebay. It's really comfy, and of coarse whips up in no time. :sm24:


Thanks Gali! Tahki yarns aren't easily available in western Canada, but I have seen other yarns that make flowers (not as pretty as the poppies, though)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Just want to see if this link is downloadable (political)
> 
> Yep it did.


Goes well beyond media biased slanting of the news :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> So there you are again CB just spin spin spinning the truth :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo - Mr Slithers was supposed to come north; how did he get on an Aero Mexico flight? And the passengers had no tub to take refuge in :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Solo - Mr Slithers was supposed to come north; how did he get on an Aero Mexico flight? And the passengers had no tub to take refuge in :sm23:


Yikes! I will have night mare now. That looks mean to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If she wins, shrill have to be president to "the Deplorable's," The Catholic's, and the needy Hispanic's.
> What away to start your presidency. :sm06:


 :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes! I will have night mare now. That looks mean to me.


According to the news, Mr Slithers was captured alive and taken off the plane. I have to admit that I wouldn't want to see a snake dangling over my head even if hew wasn't poisonous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> According to the news, Mr Slithers was captured alive and taken off the plane. I have to admit that I wouldn't want to see a snake dangling over my head even if hew wasn't poisonous.


When we got back from our honeymoon I went to get the rest of my things from home. In the corner of my eye I saw something crawling over Dh's head in the car. I was so frightened I started clawing Dh's face. I don't know why I did that. It was a roach and I almost made us die on the hwy. What would I have done if it was a snake or rat? The look on his face!!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got back from our honeymoon I went to get the rest of my things from home. In the corner of my eye I saw something crawling over Dh's head in the car. I was so frightened I started clawing Dh's face. I don't know why I did that. It was a roach and I almost made us die on the hwy. What would I have done if it was a snake or rat? The look on his face!!! :sm16: :sm09:


He could never say that life with you was dull!! :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He could never say that life with you was dull!! :sm23:


He is pretty news worthy himself. He has chapters for his book too. 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - Mr Slithers was supposed to come north; how did he get on an Aero Mexico flight? And the passengers had no tub to take refuge in :sm23:


Oh Yuck! Such a slippery,creepy,sneaky reptile. :sm18: :sm18: :sm05: :sm07:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got back from our honeymoon I went to get the rest of my things from home. In the corner of my eye I saw something crawling over Dh's head in the car. I was so frightened I started clawing Dh's face. I don't know why I did that. It was a roach and I almost made us die on the hwy. What would I have done if it was a snake or rat? The look on his face!!! :sm16: :sm09:


 I am tears in my eye's cracking up at you. He must have thought you had gone nuts on him. If it had been a snake or rat you probably wouldn't be with us today! The look on his face must have been a " totally confused ' look.
your so funny... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Be back to talk later...I have to take a poop sample to the vet for yearly heartworm test on Bandit. DH took him to the vet yesterday and forgot it. We already voted this AM at 6:30. Long lines but we like the crowd. Don't know why. Went to breakfast, now onward to see what the rest of the day has in store.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Be back to talk later...I have to take a poop sample to the vet for yearly heartworm test on Bandit. DH took him to the vet yesterday and forgot it. We already voted this AM at 6:30. Long lines but we like the crowd. Don't know why. Went to breakfast, now onward to see what the rest of the day has in store.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> All the libs claim she is cleared. Not possible! Comey just decided to not press charges at this time. She was never indicted. A judge never said "case dismissed with prejudice." Therefore, charges can be brought at any time, with this evidence or additional evidence.


 Comey must be under a lot of pressure from the Establishment, then he has to face his agents. I read that his agents won't even look at him when they pass him in the hall. FBI has some problems don't you think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://en.blobla.com/bla/left-or-right-brain-test?

I'm 45% left brain and 55% right brain (almost balanced :sm17: :sm23: )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is pretty news worthy himself. He has chapters for his book too.
> Sweet dreams!


I believe that!! :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Comey must be under a lot of pressure from the Establishment, then he has to face his agents. I read that his agents won't even look at him when they pass him in the hall. FBI has some problems don't you think.


He's got everyone mad at him. Must be time to think about his retirement.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> All the libs claim she is cleared. Not possible! Comey just decided to not press charges at this time. She was never indicted. A judge never said "case dismissed with prejudice." Therefore, charges can be brought at any time, with this evidence or additional evidence.


If she wins how can she actually govern? How are other country's leaders going to relate to her knowing she is under investigation? I would imagine this matters to many of the world's leaders.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - Mr Slithers was supposed to come north; how did he get on an Aero Mexico flight? And the passengers had no tub to take refuge in :sm23:


I saw that this morning on the news. Mr. Slithers is one fast dude. He is so anxious to get to you and his new siblings that he slithered on the first available flight. It looks as though his route will not be a direct one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> According to the news, Mr Slithers was captured alive and taken off the plane. I have to admit that I wouldn't want to see a snake dangling over my head even if hew wasn't poisonous.


I had to laugh, the newscaster here said that the flight attendants told the passengers to remain calm. That's exactly what I would have done!!! :sm06: :sm06: If it was above my seat, I would have passed out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://en.blobla.com/bla/left-or-right-brain-test?
> 
> I'm 45% left brain and 55% right brain (almost balanced :sm17: :sm23: )


I got the 55% left and 45% right brain. Does this mean I am almost balanced the opposite way? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine was 85% left 15% right. To be balanced I would need a major tune-up and my tires rotated. Good night ladies, I'm going upstairs to my girl cave. We'll meet again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Note from Janie.
Nothing new but flying to Florida on 11/14 as daughters bought ticket. It is cold here & I'm on O2, 24/7 now so waiting for Medicare to approve a O2 machine to generate O2 instead of tank as tank was too heavy for me to carry. God is good! Hugs, Jane. Missing each of you! [/quote


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Praise the Lord God Almighty for hearing our prayers!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm finally back. Was on 8 airplanes total during the time I was away. Wonderful trip. 

I hope Trump proves everyone wrong and does a great job.

Hope everyone is well. Have not read past posts I missed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise the Lord God Almighty for hearing our prayers!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise the Lord God Almighty for hearing our prayers!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


CB,

Fill me in. Have not read past posts. Prayers for what?? Trump?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He won he did it. Plus congress is republican.

Plus all the people who are leaving because he was elected I will help them pack.

Yes I voted for him at first thought it was the less of two evils, but change my mind after I voted for him. He seem to calm down and be direct .

A vice President who puts God first.

I hope Trump will keep his promise's.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He won he did it. Plus congress is republican.
> 
> Plus all the people who are leaving because he was elected I will help them pack.
> 
> ...


Hillary is so finished - for good. Nothing left for her! I hope he proves all his haters wrong and does a great job. We will see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hillary is so finished - for good. Nothing left for her! I hope he proves all his haters wrong and does a great job. We will see.


Amen Now it is up to him . But it feels so good, just to know even those who predict her to win were so so wrong. It seems the silent majority spoke but did not let those who did polls know how they truly felt.

Welcome home lady. How is your back? Hope better and trip was good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Amen Now it is up to him . But it feels so good, just to know even those who predict her to win were so so wrong. It seems the silent majority spoke but did not let those who did polls know how they truly felt.
> 
> Welcome home lady. How is your back? Hope better and trip was good.


Trip was great. I could barely move getting on the plane. I was able to lie flat on the plane (due to my husband's miles, we could upgrade). If it wasn't for that, I would not have made it. Was able to walk eventually - just a little. (lying down all the time is so bad).

I could not bear any weight standing or even sitting. In the ER, I was crying for a bed. I was in a wheelchair and could not stand the pain. When lying in bed, I could only be in a fetal position. To turn over, I had to stay in the fetal position and have my arms move my legs... I cannot go through this again.

I start physical therapy on Thursday. They booked me for appointments many, many times.

Thank you for asking. How are you, YL?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

A huge congratulations to my conservative cousins.

Yarnlady: When you help them pack, don't send the celebs here; we don't want them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes!


Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Fill me in. Have not read past posts. Prayers for what?? Trump?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes!


Maybe he'll do a great job. I want to give him a chance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope the therapy will get you back to normal. I have a bad back too . You have my sympathy.XX


Lukelucy said:


> Trip was great. I could barely move getting on the plane. I was able to lie flat on the plane (due to my husband's miles, we could upgrade). If it wasn't for that, I would not have made it. Was able to walk eventually - just a little. (lying down all the time is so bad).
> 
> I could not bear any weight standing or even sitting. In the ER, I was crying for a bed. I was in a wheelchair and could not stand the pain. When lying in bed, I could only be in a fetal position. To turn over, I had to stay in the fetal position and have my arms move my legs... I cannot go through this again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope the therapy will get you back to normal. I have a bad back too . You have my sympathy.XX


Thank you, CB. I just can't go through this again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Moe C said:


> A huge congratulations to my conservative cousins.
> 
> Yarnlady: When you help them pack, don't send the celebs here; we don't want them.


Thank you!
I doubt anyone is really going anywhere.If they left they would be back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you!
> I doubt anyone is really going anywhere.If they left they would be back.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Moe C said:


> A huge congratulations to my conservative cousins.
> 
> Yarnlady: When you help them pack, don't send the celebs here; we don't want them.


I heard that the website for immigration to Canada crashed after Trump was elected. I think we should hold them to their word. We'll make them choose another country so you don't have to deal with the whiners.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I couldn't believe that Hillary didn't give her concession speech until this morning. She must have exploded when she realized she lost. She must have needed the time to regain her composure. She looked heavily medicated when giving the speech. Her eyes were jumping all over the place.

I thought Trump's speech was good. If he stays focused, he will do fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Moe C said:


> A huge congratulations to my conservative cousins.
> 
> Yarnlady: When you help them pack, don't send the celebs here; we don't want them.


Thanks and not to worry as they are rich am sure they will pick out a country that will give them all they want or think they need.

They seem to forget who made them rich. They also seem to think we all need to be told what when and how to do anything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was impress with Trumps speech last night. I was also impress with Clintons speech except when she
made digs in away that could have meant either or. I also was amaze to see her tear up a couple of time. First time I have seen any emotions from her.

As to Obama's speech listen to it a bit. But as I feel he polarize this nation with his policies. I doubt his every word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Trip was great. I could barely move getting on the plane. I was able to lie flat on the plane (due to my husband's miles, we could upgrade). If it wasn't for that, I would not have made it. Was able to walk eventually - just a little. (lying down all the time is so bad).
> 
> I could not bear any weight standing or even sitting. In the ER, I was crying for a bed. I was in a wheelchair and could not stand the pain. When lying in bed, I could only be in a fetal position. To turn over, I had to stay in the fetal position and have my arms move my legs... I cannot go through this again.
> 
> ...


Oh LL that has to be more then painful . Hope you get relief soon.

I am having an o.k. day. It I cold out but not that bad, and no snow . So am glad, Going to have a busy weekend,should be fun. Power shopping with DIL's and GD. Yarn shop two miles away from where we are going. Have to put my hands in my pockets like that is going to work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope you feel better soon LL.


Thank you, Solo. Of course I have a cold on top of it. I cannot wait until I have PT. Just cannot wait.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL that has to be more then painful . Hope you get relief soon.
> 
> I am having an o.k. day. It I cold out but not that bad, and no snow . So am glad, Going to have a busy weekend,should be fun. Power shopping with DIL's and GD. Yarn shop two miles away from where we are going. Have to put my hands in my pockets like that is going to work.


Have a great time, YL! Can't you poke your head in the yarn store - just for a minute?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that the website for immigration to Canada crashed after Trump was elected. I think we should hold them to their word. We'll make them choose another country so you don't have to deal with the whiners.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks and not to worry as they are rich am sure they will pick out a country that will give them all they want or think they need.
> 
> They seem to forget who made them rich. They also seem to think we all need to be told what when and how to do anything.


Add on meant the actor and actress and singers in this country. As to the common people they were all talk. Still did not like it as it was jut plain silly to even say.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Add on meant the actor and actress and singers in this country. As to the common people they were all talk. Still did not like it as it was jut plain silly to even say.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village News

All the News that is fit to post, at least if fits what I want to post.

Letters to Editor that's means me:

If I see him will let you know last I heard Bump her Kins has let him back into the house. 

No her Slither's has been adopted and has been sent to another country. Seem not to be miss at the Sassy O's house.

Yes our mayor Joe ur Mama has retired she is spend her time knitting a bunch of pots to hold. You can hear her yelling whoop e .

Now to the important stuff well it is important as far as stuff goes and you know how that goes.

Many empty shoppeeeees in village are closed some have move on to greener past ures. They will miss the home fronts but not the past ers.

Fest a Voles this year another success or what you may think of as a success depending on how you think of it. It all depends on who depends on it.

The two block walk actual four blocks as it was two blocks down and four blocks back.

It was won by our e luster s none other then Witty cute Kiddie. Of course it was help by her cane. All cast were removed this last month. We have Silly wise girl using hammer, nice job by the way. Well any way Witty Cute kiddie still has to use cane . Boy did she use it trip up everyone who tried to pass her. Lots of women yelled foul but as I was judge and could not stop laughing I mean really some of you ladies bottom out in a way that was just funny. Sorry about that but it was funny so I gave her the prize. Thanks to Bump her kins a years with of ex er ssize in the Kins gym. Which by the way Mr. Bump her kins has been band from waxing on and waxing off. So she should have no problem slip sliding away. Reminds me of that song again.

Lucky Loo has been on a whirl win Trip to every place she can trip . She wants us all to know she is recovering from her last trip. Fall is not kind of weather she enjoys.

Silly wise girl brought her gallon of wine booth to fest er voles. Funny was had by two tasters who will remain e non a must and we will say must. I mean really it does not bod well to mention who they were and how they were laid out on the ground for all to step over. (hint they were S W Girl and none other then former mayor.

Kissing booth not a success this year. Who thought that one up any way???? I mean really if it had been Ro bert Red ford Hello they would have made a fortune.

The Food booth my gosh who would of thought I could make a pie or anything else. I would say no thought at all. That's how I did it no thought. Left overs to be served at Thanksgiving Fest, get over it your lucky I am bringing anything. 

We would like to thank our visitor from a couple of countrys over . Moe did her country proud being the band member and the only band member it was hard but she did it. played ever in stir ment she could. Long parade though as she had to keep going back and picking up new in stir ment.From horns to drums ect. But would like to a plod her for doing it. We hope she will come for another visit soon.

Queen of the Fest er vole none other than Giggle gal. Nice to see her again and her donkey ride was the hit of the Parade . Just a thought though who ever crowned her do you know up or down. I mean really upside down is not a new fashion statement at all. Thank goodness she had openings in her crown to see where she was going.

Also Thanks Bump her Kins for allowing Mr. Bump her Kins to clean up after Mule . We do not need to have another falling by you know who the one who had cast removed.

The dance was ter rift ick as far as dancing goes. Wow who would have thought you all could move like that. Well at least Mr. Slithers sure made you all move. 

Just a remeinder the Thanks giving Feast will be held in the Kins gym you do too know whom I mean. 
Prize Raffle this year includes am bull ance ride to hospital in a nother country, or a years supply of yarn that is two skeins . Also a trip to who knows where???

All for now or now for all. Just a thought I have been having many of them lately. Who wants to de core rate the Christmas Tree this year. Not into pol lite e call cor rect mess. We are allowed to say Merry Christmas this year.

Just stop laughing I can to think thoughts how do you think I was able to post this mess.

Photo ops to follow no can not promise that she will not post picture of you dancing all over the place and yelling a song I never would repeat if I could.

Until net time remember I only post the news that is fit to post or post what I see fit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> All the News that is fit to post, at least if fits what I want to post.
> 
> ...


You are sooo funny, YL.!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for the newest edition. I have missed "The Righter Village News."
> 
> Since all I have done is crocheting potholders for the last two months, I started to knit a hat. Then my arms ached. So had to back to crocheting potholders. I'm using the odd leftover yarn. so I have some unusual colored pot holders.


Yarnie is a loads of laughs. I am still very happy today. Thanks for the funnies.
I know your are happy Joeys you have finished all of those potholders. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for the newest edition. I have missed "The Righter Village News."
> 
> Since all I have done is crocheting potholders for the last two months, I started to knit a hat. Then my arms ached. So had to back to crocheting potholders. I'm using the odd leftover yarn. so I have some unusual colored pot holders.


Waste not want not. I bet they are all beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for the newest edition. I have missed "The Righter Village News."
> 
> Since all I have done is crocheting potholders for the last two months, I started to knit a hat. Then my arms ached. So had to back to crocheting potholders. I'm using the odd leftover yarn. so I have some unusual colored pot holders.


Sorry about arm aching. Hope you get to knitting soon but if not sure you will find more to crochet too. Yarn is a terrible thing to waste, so see your using it . :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Note from Janie.
> Nothing new but flying to Florida on 11/14 as daughters bought ticket. It is cold here & I'm on O2, 24/7 now so waiting for Medicare to approve a O2 machine to generate O2 instead of tank as tank was too heavy for me to carry. God is good! Hugs, Jane. Missing each of you! [/quote


I'm glad Janie is well enough to spend winter in FL again and prayers that she gets what she needs for the O2. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I just started watching the election results, looking good! I finished the last of the potholders tonight. 200 done, and 5 days early. I'lltake a picture in the morning and post on the other thread.


 :sm24: You're well ahead of schedule with 5 days early; I'll look for the pics!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm finally back. Was on 8 airplanes total during the time I was away. Wonderful trip.
> 
> I hope Trump proves everyone wrong and does a great job.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Have not read past posts I missed.


Glad to hear you had a wonderful trip! Are you fully recovered from your back pain?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He won he did it. Plus congress is republican.
> 
> Plus all the people who are leaving because he was elected I will help them pack.
> 
> ...


And it was your state that put Trump over the top in the Electoral College! I know most of the polls had Clinton leading, but I wasn't really that shocked about Trump taking the lead from the start. There have been so many reports of massive turnouts at his rallies and I think a lot of people don't respond to polls. For months I've been hearing from many sources about how angry and disgusted people are with the political process and the sense that established political parties have lost sight of the people they are supposed to be serving and representing. There is also a very strong current of resentment in Germany and other parts of Europe which was also reflected in the Brexit vote.

I hope that Trump will appoint good advisors and listen to their advice and remember the issues and concerns of the citizens he met on the campaign trail. I pray that the divisions in your country start to heal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Trip was great. I could barely move getting on the plane. I was able to lie flat on the plane (due to my husband's miles, we could upgrade). If it wasn't for that, I would not have made it. Was able to walk eventually - just a little. (lying down all the time is so bad).
> 
> I could not bear any weight standing or even sitting. In the ER, I was crying for a bed. I was in a wheelchair and could not stand the pain. When lying in bed, I could only be in a fetal position. To turn over, I had to stay in the fetal position and have my arms move my legs... I cannot go through this again.
> 
> ...


OMG LL, that sounds awful. Praying that the PT helps you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Moe C said:


> A huge congratulations to my conservative cousins.
> 
> Yarnlady: When you help them pack, don't send the celebs here; we don't want them.


Hey Moe - nice to see you!! I remember you saying a long time ago that Hillary Clinton would not be president and right you were.

I completely agree with you about whiners not being wanted here :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that the website for immigration to Canada crashed after Trump was elected. I think we should hold them to their word. We'll make them choose another country so you don't have to deal with the whiners.


Thanks Solo -- we have enough of our own whiners, without taking in yours too :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL that has to be more then painful . Hope you get relief soon.
> 
> I am having an o.k. day. It I cold out but not that bad, and no snow . So am glad, Going to have a busy weekend,should be fun. Power shopping with DIL's and GD. Yarn shop two miles away from where we are going. Have to put my hands in my pockets like that is going to work.


Fun weekend Yarnie. You can't keep your hands in your pockets :sm06: - you can't fondle the yarn if you do that! Are book stores on the shopping route too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> All the News that is fit to post, at least if fits what I want to post.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie -- good to catch up on what's happening in the Righter's Village. We like to have a good time and stay active. Photo ops to follow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for the newest edition. I have missed "The Righter Village News."
> 
> Since all I have done is crocheting potholders for the last two months, I started to knit a hat. Then my arms ached. So had to back to crocheting potholders. I'm using the odd leftover yarn. so I have some unusual colored pot holders.


You could try crocheting a hat if your arms are sore from knitting, some cute pattern
http://allcrafts.net/crochet/crochethats.htm


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just want to see if this link is downloadable (political)
> 
> Yep it did.


Just more proof that the news bias is a live and well in this country. Thanks for article


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yep... Margarita's were refreshing, I also didn't feel the burden of all the leaves that had not yet floated down to earth. But I'm giving my body a rest today. Sending a picture of an arrangement I threw together. My sister from OH brought me some of her dried hydrangea's and when she brought them I felt I hurt her feelings because I was not excited ( that emotion has not returned,it may never ) so I made this arrangement in a basket from the basement, turned youtube to slow-mo...made a bow and sent her a picture. I could tell she was happy that I made good use of her lovely gift. I can see by the picture I need to straighten up a few of the blooms, but they are so delicate.
> Next is a pic of the hats, I am going to make some for the men next. I learned the 1X1 tubular cast-on, that was a challenge. I love it and will use it when ever possible. Any of you working on new stitches / cast-on / or cast-off. CB I tried pom pom making w/o a maker and was all thumbs. I think they add a bit of flair to a beanie. TL


love your arrangement and your hats. Have not tried tubular cast on. interesting very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Crescent shawl, ruffled wrap, and fun hat that I knitted in the last few month's. Info later if you want. I know we knitters love to look.


Love everyone of them your a beautiful knitter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we got back from our honeymoon I went to get the rest of my things from home. In the corner of my eye I saw something crawling over Dh's head in the car. I was so frightened I started clawing Dh's face. I don't know why I did that. It was a roach and I almost made us die on the hwy. What would I have done if it was a snake or rat? The look on his face!!! :sm16: :sm09:


you are so funny sure didn't feel that way when it happen but CB your life is never dull.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A few more thoughts about your election:

* I was surprised at the low voter turnout, especially since advance voting saw higher turnouts in some areas

* I rarely agree with Michael Moore, but he had a better understanding of the mood of grass roots Americans than the political leadership, pollsters and pundits. Yet some liberal thinkers are still focused on sexism, racism, and ignorance to explain the results; they are patronizing elitists who really don't seem to understand what motivates and concerns people. I think very few voters were opposed to Clinton because of her gender.

* Despite all the claims that Trump incites violence, the protests and vandalism going on since the election have been committed by anti-Trump liberals. Violence at Trump rallies during the campaign was also carried out by liberals.

* Fears that the markets would collapse were unfounded, both American and Canadian markets were up today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://en.blobla.com/bla/left-or-right-brain-test?
> 
> I'm 45% left brain and 55% right brain (almost balanced :sm17: :sm23: )


I am 35 left and 65 % right.
But then I am always right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was impress with Trumps speech last night. I was also impress with Clintons speech except when she
> made digs in away that could have meant either or. I also was amaze to see her tear up a couple of time. First time I have seen any emotions from her.
> 
> As to Obama's speech listen to it a bit. But as I feel he polarize this nation with his policies. I doubt his every word.


She cried at the funeral of one of the Benghazi. What was the hidden meaning of the purple on her collar today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am 35 left and 65 % right.
> But then I am always right.


So you are :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You could try crocheting a hat if your arms are sore from knitting, some cute pattern
> http://allcrafts.net/crochet/crochethats.htm


The Santa hat with beard looked cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She cried at the funeral of one of the Benghazi. What was the hidden meaning of the purple on her collar today?


Didn't know she cried at funeral may have felt guilty for not sending help to those men or for lying about how it was a video and not Terrorist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Santa hat with beard looked cute.


Something for your great nephews?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't know she cried at funeral may have felt guilty for not sending help to those men or for lying about how it was a video and not Terrorist.


She was guilty and knew it was partly her fault.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something for your great nephews?


Not going to make them anything this year. I can save it for their new brother next year. Not enough time to make them something. I am already a month behind on a birthday present. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few more thoughts about your election:
> 
> * I was surprised at the low voter turnout, especially since advance voting saw higher turnouts in some areas
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you have said. All of it can be put in a nut shell they do think they are above the common man. They can not admit they maybe wrong.

The markets have fluctuate during most elections of President but return to normal the next day or so. But they sure went down yesterday, but rose again today.

Tonight the people who did not like Trump being elected are out protesting in the big cities. I am so glad that when Obama was elected we did not feel the need to do it.

Some are burning the flag and nasty mouths of some I can not believe. Apparently they did not get the message given by Clinton, Obama and even Trump. It is time to come together as a nation and except that Trump is now President elect and help this nation come together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not going to make them anything this year. I can save it for their new brother next year. Not enough time to make them something. I am already a month behind on a birthday present. :sm05:


You will be ready for a little break when your family goes off to camp. Is Chewy staying home with you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will be ready for a little break when your family goes off to camp. Is Chewy staying home with you?


YEs I am ready now. Only 2 more days. Chewy will stay in side with me unless he gets on one of his tears and then goes outside for a time out. I had to chain him to the lead today so I could rake to clean the greenhouse,. He tied to save me from the wheel barrow and the rake. :sm22:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs I am ready now. Only 2 more days. Chewy will stay in side with me unless he gets on one of his tears and then goes outside for a time out. I had to chain him to the lead today so I could rake to clean the greenhouse,. He tied to save me from the wheel barrow and the rake. :sm22:


Oh not again depends moment you are making me laugh. Poor Chewy he really has a time of it Puppy hood has not been a good time for him of late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off going to bed up last night watching returns and then up at 7 this am.

Body is on reverse now. Brain is not doing much better.

God Bless us all


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not again depends moment you are making me laugh. Poor Chewy he really has a time of it Puppy hood has not been a good time for him of late.


He is a bad boy most of the time. He will be 1 year old the 10th. Oh tomorrow. I hope he grows out of somethings soon.
Going to sleep. I went to sleep after the elections and I am still tired.
xx


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs I am ready now. Only 2 more days. Chewy will stay in side with me unless he gets on one of his tears and then goes outside for a time out. I had to chain him to the lead today so I could rake to clean the greenhouse,. He tied to save me from the wheel barrow and the rake. :sm22:


Your super hero at work :sm23:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She cried at the funeral of one of the Benghazi. What was the hidden meaning of the purple on her collar today?


HELLO Friends!

Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!

I said this when Donald Trump was winning in the primaries and people could not believe it.......Americans were looking for an outsider or a cowboy. They were yearning for someone to say what they thought and express what they were thinking without being mocked by elitists. Americans want to live their lives without excessive government oversight. They want jobs, not training. They are tired of politicians apologizing for our American spirit and our accomplishments.

I am angry of being called a racist for voting for Trump. One leftist commentator said yesterday that Trump was elected because of "Whitelash", that my vote was against Obama because he is Black, not for Trump. How pathetic is that? Sure I did not want a third Obama presidency, but that is because I do not like what he has done as president, not because of his race. If Obama was a Republican and they voted for a Democrat for president this time would I say they voted for the Democrat because Obama was Black.....I think not.

Other than that, how is everyone?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a bad boy most of the time. He will be 1 year old the 10th. Oh tomorrow. I hope he grows out of somethings soon.
> Going to sleep. I went to sleep after the elections and I am still tired.
> xx


Hate to tell you this, but Bandit is known as the Brat Child. He is a terror of a terrier. About four times a day I have to let him in the field just to run or he will destroy my home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad Janie is well enough to spend winter in FL again and prayers that she gets what she needs for the O2. Thanks for letting us know.


WCK, I hope you get what you need. I did not know you needed O2.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear you had a wonderful trip! Are you fully recovered from your back pain?


WCK, no, not fully recovered. I start PT this morning. I am so happy about that. Maybe they can help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And it was your state that put Trump over the top in the Electoral College! I know most of the polls had Clinton leading, but I wasn't really that shocked about Trump taking the lead from the start. There have been so many reports of massive turnouts at his rallies and I think a lot of people don't respond to polls. For months I've been hearing from many sources about how angry and disgusted people are with the political process and the sense that established political parties have lost sight of the people they are supposed to be serving and representing. There is also a very strong current of resentment in Germany and other parts of Europe which was also reflected in the Brexit vote.
> 
> I hope that Trump will appoint good advisors and listen to their advice and remember the issues and concerns of the citizens he met on the campaign trail. I pray that the divisions in your country start to heal.


I still cannot believe that Hillary said that the country was more divided than she thought. That shows you how out of touch she is. Obama probably, too. She is history.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG LL, that sounds awful. Praying that the PT helps you.


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> HELLO Friends!
> 
> Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing all this. I completely agree with you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> HELLO Friends!
> 
> Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I too had to shake my head when Van Jones claims Trumps win was "white-lash." They will never get it, and that's OK with me. Calling T voters racist is just a continuation of their verbal laziness.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, no, not fully recovered. I start PT this morning. I am so happy about that. Maybe they can help.


 Hope PT works well for you. Back trouble is miserable, my sister has arthritis in her lower back. She suffers. 
Wishing you well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love everyone of them your a beautiful knitter.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like fruit cake is show up on our door step a month early.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hope PT works well for you. Back trouble is miserable, my sister has arthritis in her lower back. She suffers.
> Wishing you well.


Thank you, Gali. Trouble is that the pain was so severe that I felt I could (literally) crack my teeth when I moved.

So, Obamacare will be repealed. How long have we been saying that it does not work? Years!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My husband is happy, he will no longer have to listen to her screeches on TV.


Same here. Also, we couldn't stand listening to Obama - both of them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This is so pathetic, but needs to be told. I am having a riot listening to CNN as they meltdown. Now because Hillary won the populous vote, but lost the Electoral College, there was some commentator that said that the Electoral College should be revoked because it was created to protect the 'slave states'. WHAT??? No it was created as a stop check to give the smaller states protection against the larger populated states. When the Constitution was written there were no so called slave states, it was a matter of rural vs urban checks and balances. It was not until decades later that the Democrats of the Southern states demanded that their Peculiar Institution be protected, with the admittance of new states because the west was growing. But then again, what do you expect from the Democrats that to not accept the election results after they ignored those people living within the blue wall? Let us not forget that it was Obama in October of 2010 that told the Republicans that they lost, but if they want to be part of the ride they can sit in the back of the bus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is so pathetic, but needs to be told. I am having a riot listening to CNN as they meltdown. Now because Hillary won the populous vote, but lost the Electoral College, there was some commentator that said that the Electoral College should be revoked because it was created to protect the 'slave states'. WHAT??? No it was created as a stop check to give the smaller states protection against the larger populated states. When the Constitution was written there were no so called slave states, it was a matter of rural vs urban checks and balances. It was not until decades later that the Democrats of the Southern states demanded that their Peculiar Institution be protected, with the admittance of new states because the west was growing. But then again, what do you expect from the Democrats that to not accept the election results after they ignored those people living within the blue wall? Let us not forget that it was Obama in October of 2010 that told the Republicans that they lost, but if they want to be part of the ride they can sit in the back of the bus.


OMG. Sooo pathetic! I am sooo glad Obama and Hillary are GONE!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3482124/posts?page=12

Here is a regulation for Trump to get rid of....................unbelievable!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3482124/posts?page=12
> 
> Here is a regulation for Trump to get rid of....................unbelievable!


This is all from Obama/Hillary? No wonder the farmers are in an uproar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Girl friend you are so true! Thanks for the purple info . Sickening. 
Missed you !


lovethelake said:


> HELLO Friends!
> 
> Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They can't admit she lost because of her own self. Aol saying it was the other 2 candidates that made her lose RME. 


lovethelake said:


> This is so pathetic, but needs to be told. I am having a riot listening to CNN as they meltdown. Now because Hillary won the populous vote, but lost the Electoral College, there was some commentator that said that the Electoral College should be revoked because it was created to protect the 'slave states'. WHAT??? No it was created as a stop check to give the smaller states protection against the larger populated states. When the Constitution was written there were no so called slave states, it was a matter of rural vs urban checks and balances. It was not until decades later that the Democrats of the Southern states demanded that their Peculiar Institution be protected, with the admittance of new states because the west was growing. But then again, what do you expect from the Democrats that to not accept the election results after they ignored those people living within the blue wall? Let us not forget that it was Obama in October of 2010 that told the Republicans that they lost, but if they want to be part of the ride they can sit in the back of the bus.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is pure stupidity!


lovethelake said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3482124/posts?page=12
> 
> Here is a regulation for Trump to get rid of....................unbelievable!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hate to tell you this, but Bandit is known as the Brat Child. He is a terror of a terrier. About four times a day I have to let him in the field just to run or he will destroy my home.


need to get together and wear themselves out. Leaving Chewy out all day helps a little. When we wake up he has torn up something inside or out . He is so bad! He needs 24 hours attention. 
Today is his 1st birthday. I was hoping he would get better but no sign of it yet.I am glad Bandit is still feeling good.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Moe - nice to see you!! I remember you saying a long time ago that Hillary Clinton would not be president and right you were.


My, this is a busy place.
Nice to see you again, WCK. Yes, I did say that, but take no credit for it. It was her Merlin timetrak that predicted her failure. I will explain for anyone who is interested. Those who listen to Coast2Coast AM regularly will be familiar with the Merlin Project.

It was begun many years ago by a guy (Paul Guercio) who was interested in predictive systems and by a physicist (Dr George Hart). PG had come up with a theory of lifecycles, based on astrology and other studies,
and GH, who worked for the govt, thought an algorithm could be created to computerize the theory. If I remember correctly, it was computer guys in the FBI, of all places, who worked out the programme.

So, they have been testing it ever since and find it to be 82% accurate. They see nothing woo-woo about it; rather, something ruled by natural laws and physics. There are cycles in the universe, the earth, and people's lives. They are trying to track them. They start with a birthdate and can triangulate with other important dates in a person's life, or a country's, or a corporation's, even a movement's like terrorism. A graph is produced with two lines: a personal emotional "trak" and a more public trak.

So, way back in 2006 or so, when Hillary was going to run against the unknown Obama, the boys ran her trak and said it was not active enough and she would lose in 2008. The graph shows spikes and valleys or flat lines. They were right. Again, in 2014 they said her trak was relatively flat--that it was not the chart of somebody who was going to be president. They ran the charts of all the candidates. Most of them were duds, except for Bernie Sanders. He had the best chart of anyone who was running, but really not much of a chance. Merlin can show what's going on, but it can't promise miracles. Also, he was sabotaged. (BTW, they said a shoo-in for president this election, from his excellent chart, was Andrew Cuomo, but he didn't run. His Merlin future is bleaker; he missed his oppotunity (thank goodness).

Nearing this election, I guess the boys were geting nervous that Hillary would win. Her trak, as the others, was based on birthdate. They recently ran another chart for her, Trump, and Sanders, based on the date they declared their candidacy. I should say Trump's original chart was not impressive, but better than hers. This new chart changed everything (so they said). Trump's triangulated trak still was nothing much, Sanders' showed a direct conflict with his brithchart, but Hillary's was very active. They switched their prediction to Clinton. Well, we know what happened. If they had just stuck with the data they had been using for a decade, they would have been right and looked like wizards. :sm01:

So, that's Merlin. The programme is available for anyone with a cellphone to try, for a week for 99 cents. You need to learn how to use it, from their site. I don't have a phone and have never run the app. The boys tell scoffers that there are years of available data to show it works 80% of the time and anybody can test it. Can't get any fairer than that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> HELLO Friends!
> 
> Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!
> 
> ...


you said it all and I agree. We are sick of the government and what they think we need not what we want .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hate to tell you this, but Bandit is known as the Brat Child. He is a terror of a terrier. About four times a day I have to let him in the field just to run or he will destroy my home.


Sorry to laugh but you and CB seem to have lost control of your puppies. Or should I say they are in control .

How is Bandit doing?

How are your mom and Dad doing?

The grandchildren am sure add happiness to your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for posting. I too had to shake my head when Van Jones claims Trumps win was "white-lash." They will never get it, and that's OK with me. Calling T voters racist is just a continuation of their verbal laziness.


Agree and would like to add that only the rural add nasty name here people voted for Trump.

I voted for Trump as I do not see any good coming from a Women who seem to think we were nothing but dirt under her feet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, no, not fully recovered. I start PT this morning. I am so happy about that. Maybe they can help.


Hope you start feeling better after PT.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is so pathetic, but needs to be told. I am having a riot listening to CNN as they meltdown. Now because Hillary won the populous vote, but lost the Electoral College, there was some commentator that said that the Electoral College should be revoked because it was created to protect the 'slave states'. WHAT??? No it was created as a stop check to give the smaller states protection against the larger populated states. When the Constitution was written there were no so called slave states, it was a matter of rural vs urban checks and balances. It was not until decades later that the Democrats of the Southern states demanded that their Peculiar Institution be protected, with the admittance of new states because the west was growing. But then again, what do you expect from the Democrats that to not accept the election results after they ignored those people living within the blue wall? Let us not forget that it was Obama in October of 2010 that told the Republicans that they lost, but if they want to be part of the ride they can sit in the back of the bus.


It is amazing watching the Left claim all that is wrong with what has happen. Thanks for the History lesson too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you start feeling better after PT.


Am back. Stretching, stretching, stretching. Will go again next week. It just cannot happen again.

I think Trump might be a great president. We shall see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3482124/posts?page=12
> 
> Here is a regulation for Trump to get rid of....................unbelievable!


Hoping the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Moe C said:


> My, this is a busy place.
> Nice to see you again, WCK. Yes, I did say that, but take no credit for it. It was her Merlin timetrak that predicted her failure. I will explain for anyone who is interested. Those who listen to Coast2Coast AM regularly will be familiar with the Merlin Project.
> 
> It was begun many years ago by a guy (Paul Guercio) who was interested in predictive systems and by a physicist (Dr George Hart). PG had come up with a theory of lifecycles, based on astrology and other studies,
> ...


Very interesting Moe. Glad to see your post, hope you will come again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am back. Stretching, stretching, stretching. Will go again next week. It just cannot happen again.
> 
> I think Trump might be a great president. We shall see.


Hope so hope that back gets better every day.

After car accident pinch nerves in back. Took a year to get relief. Would sleep on floor and all I did was cry from the pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw last night protesters angry because Trump won. I could not believe how nasty some of their words were. Also to burn the American flag, because he won? Then Professors in colleges gave students day off to adjust. 

This country is going wacko.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh not a day to look forward to. Willie the Terrorist is going in for a nail cut job. Have to bring crate up stairs when he is in other room. Why because he will hide under bed or run down steps to basement and hide. It is not fun to try and grab an angry cat. Now will have to close basement door and bedroom doors. He will preform his crying as load as he can after in the car. Then gets there and lays on scale and becomes a sweet kitty . Nails cut in car and crate and another performance of crying . Then when home and let out crate runs for the nearest hiding place and will not come near me as he is so upset with me. But that passes when it is time to eat. Food makes up for everything I have done to him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope so hope that back gets better every day.
> 
> After car accident pinch nerves in back. Took a year to get relief. Would sleep on floor and all I did was cry from the pain.


Oh, YL. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Yes, all I did was cry. Your pain must have been terrible. I hope you are ok now. Prayers that
you are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw last night protesters angry because Trump won. I could not believe how nasty some of their words were. Also to burn the American flag, because he won? Then Professors in colleges gave students day off to adjust.
> 
> This country is going wacko.


The professor who did that should be fired. Ridiculous


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw last night protesters angry because Trump won. I could not believe how nasty some of their words were. Also to burn the American flag, because he won? Then Professors in colleges gave students day off to adjust.
> 
> This country is going wacko.


Don't fret, it just proves how right we are about them and how truly ignorant they are. One girl interviewed in NYC said that she benefited as a child from Hillary's health plan....................there was no health plan. Does anyone remember violent or vulgar national protests when O was elected? Hum, I think not. If anyone disagrees with these pathetic whiny college students or basement dwellers they fall apart.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo -- we have enough of our own whiners, without taking in yours too :sm23:


These are empty headed whiners. I bet if we shipped them off to Siberia and put up a welcome to Canada sign, they wouldn't know the difference. :sm12: :sm12: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs I am ready now. Only 2 more days. Chewy will stay in side with me unless he gets on one of his tears and then goes outside for a time out. I had to chain him to the lead today so I could rake to clean the greenhouse,. He tied to save me from the wheel barrow and the rake. :sm22:


Chewy has quite the personality, doesn't he? He only wants you to pay attention to him.

Trent caught and killed another one of those mole things. He has spent yesterday parading his treasure around the backyard for all to see. Thankfully, he hides it after the parade is finished and he is ready to come back inside.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> HELLO Friends!
> 
> Before my I forget, the purple was symbolic of the Suffrage movement, and she thinks that she lost because she is a woman. When will that "person" get it that she lost because she was the wrong person? She lost because she died of a 1000 cuts aka: her scandals, investigations, she was going to close coal mines, she hates Catholics and Evangelists, lies, emails, computer server, the Clinton Foundation, Anthony Weiner, Bill Clinton, the 2nd Amendment, she helped create ISSIS, Benghazi, Obamacare and the skyrocketing costs, her support of partial birth abortions, failure to secure our borders.... She lost because of her arrogance thinking she was 'owed' this job. She lost because she failed to realize the pain and anger of middle America and assumed that her "Blue Wall" was impenetrable. She failed because she believed all the hype of her elitists friends, and failed to understand that most Americans are sick and tired of political correctness, having social issues jammed down their throats by executive order,and mocked because of their belief in God and having a moral core belief system. She failed to realize people were terrified of her ability to stack the Supreme Court and destroy the Constitution. I am a Catholic Conservative woman that is more of a true Feminist than she is. I would never oversee the destruction of women that accused my husband or son of rape. She is no Lady Thatcher!
> 
> ...


Good post, I agree. Hillary learned nothing from Bernie's rise either. She never learned she had to earn the people's trust, not demand it. The only one she can blame for losing the election is herself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw last night protesters angry because Trump won. I could not believe how nasty some of their words were. Also to burn the American flag, because he won? Then Professors in colleges gave students day off to adjust.
> 
> This country is going wacko.


I'm surprised they aren't offering "grief" counselors to help with the adjustment. What a bunch of babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this beautiful?
http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2013/11/autumn-wreath-ta-dah.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have therapy dogs!


Don't punish the dogs because those people have 'the vapors'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I hope you get what you need. I did not know you needed O2.


Thanks LL, but I'm fine - it's Janie that needs O2.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3482124/posts?page=12
> 
> Here is a regulation for Trump to get rid of....................unbelievable!


 :sm06: At first I thought it had to be satire! If the EPA had it's way, your country would starve. I think the courts ruled against the EPA earlier this year when they tried to regulate a farmer's dugout for watering cattle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Moe C said:


> My, this is a busy place.
> Nice to see you again, WCK. Yes, I did say that, but take no credit for it. It was her Merlin timetrak that predicted her failure. I will explain for anyone who is interested. Those who listen to Coast2Coast AM regularly will be familiar with the Merlin Project.
> 
> It was begun many years ago by a guy (Paul Guercio) who was interested in predictive systems and by a physicist (Dr George Hart). PG had come up with a theory of lifecycles, based on astrology and other studies,
> ...


I think a lot of people in many countries are very angry at their political leadership and we will see a lot more changes in the next couple of years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw last night protesters angry because Trump won. I could not believe how nasty some of their words were. Also to burn the American flag, because he won? Then Professors in colleges gave students day off to adjust.
> 
> This country is going wacko.


And this from the people who said they were afraid Trump supporters were going to protest the results and cause vandalism and disruption. Such hypocrites.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not a day to look forward to. Willie the Terrorist is going in for a nail cut job. Have to bring crate up stairs when he is in other room. Why because he will hide under bed or run down steps to basement and hide. It is not fun to try and grab an angry cat. Now will have to close basement door and bedroom doors. He will preform his crying as load as he can after in the car. Then gets there and lays on scale and becomes a sweet kitty . Nails cut in car and crate and another performance of crying . Then when home and let out crate runs for the nearest hiding place and will not come near me as he is so upset with me. But that passes when it is time to eat. Food makes up for everything I have done to him.


Kitties know how to run a con job :sm23: Did Willie get treats when he got home?

Hugo was so terrified of strangers that I started clipping his nails myself and he just lay there and let me do it without so much as a wriggle. Earl is another story -- he doesn't go out much anymore, so his nails are getting longer but his feral nature comes out if I try to hold him. We're trying to get him scratching at a carpeted post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> These are empty headed whiners. I bet if we shipped them off to Siberia and put up a welcome to Canada sign, they wouldn't know the difference. :sm12: :sm12: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Chewy has quite the personality, doesn't he? He only wants you to pay attention to him.
> 
> Trent caught and killed another one of those mole things. He has spent yesterday parading his treasure around the backyard for all to see. Thankfully, he hides it after the parade is finished and he is ready to come back inside.


If only Trent was as successful with Mr Slithers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this beautiful?
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2013/11/autumn-wreath-ta-dah.html


Such a pretty wreath


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, YL. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Yes, all I did was cry. Your pain must have been terrible. I hope you are ok now. Prayers that
> you are.


It's o.k. it happen when I was in my late 30's. I went through the wind shield of our car. A car pulled out in front of us. I still have times when I hurt but not like it was that whole year. I can deal with it now. As pain is not bad now. But pulling a piece of glass out of my forehead two year after accident was a shock. Felt something strange when rubbing my forehead and tugged on it and it was glass. Who knew what a hard headed person I really was.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Nationwide temper tantrum by Liberals
> 
> http://constitution.com/left-terrible-horrible-no-good-bad-day/


It is just so what's the word dumb. Saw tonight Miley Cay rust? did not spell right crying her eyes out because Hillary was not elected. Oh my gosh the girl is a real space head. Another singer who thinks her words are so important that we all should listen to her and her great wisdom. Cher same way please celebrity's remember if you tick us off enough your movies records and TV show will not be bought or watch. Then you will have to be like all of us live with in or with out your means. Sorry sick of all of these people thinking that I want to hear what they think I should do. That's why God gave me a mind. I can think and decide what I want and what I think with out you telling me what I should do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kitties know how to run a con job :sm23: Did Willie get treats when he got home?
> 
> Hugo was so terrified of strangers that I started clipping his nails myself and he just lay there and let me do it without so much as a wriggle. Earl is another story -- he doesn't go out much anymore, so his nails are getting longer but his feral nature comes out if I try to hold him. We're trying to get him scratching at a carpeted post.


It was unbelievable that cat knew before we even brought the crate out and did not get door to basement close as we still had a 1/2 hour to wait. Tried the treat bit came up down treats and back down to basement. Tried dry food no deal. Then did the wet food that work shut door and performance of a life time started. I mean we had not touch him he started howling as loud as he could for the next 15 mins he performed . Oh my gosh when I brought the crate out and pick him up it was world war 3. Then performed his soul searching howling all the way to vets. got on table and laid down purring away. Put in crate and again we heard the song of songs . Got home let him out and he ate his wet food that he did not finish. I mean really he is a smart cat. I will have to start to think of something different for the next time as he is on to this one now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If only Trent was as successful with Mr Slithers


 poor Trent he is doing the best he can. He caught the critter he knew, Mr. Slithers is something he is not to sure of. Wonder Solo did he jump in tub with you when Slithers started? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a pretty wreath


I agree looks like it was a lot of work and time but beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is just so what's the word dumb. Saw tonight Miley Cay rust? did not spell right crying her eyes out because Hillary was not elected. Oh my gosh the girl is a real space head. Another singer who thinks her words are so important that we all should listen to her and her great wisdom. Cher same way please celebrity's remember if you tick us off enough your movies records and TV show will not be bought or watch. Then you will have to be like all of us live with in or with out your means. Sorry sick of all of these people thinking that I want to hear what they think I should do. That's why God gave me a mind. I can think and decide what I want and what I think with out you telling me what I should do.


She's another hypocrite - many of her performances and lyrics are demeaning to women


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. it happen when I was in my late 30's. I went through the wind shield of our car. A car pulled out in front of us. I still have times when I hurt but not like it was that whole year. I can deal with it now. As pain is not bad now. But pulling a piece of glass out of my forehead two year after accident was a shock. Felt something strange when rubbing my forehead and tugged on it and it was glass. Who knew what a hard headed person I really was.


OMG Yarnie, thank God for your hard head❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was unbelievable that cat knew before we even brought the crate out and did not get door to basement close as we still had a 1/2 hour to wait. Tried the treat bit came up down treats and back down to basement. Tried dry food no deal. Then did the wet food that work shut door and performance of a life time started. I mean we had not touch him he started howling as loud as he could for the next 15 mins he performed . Oh my gosh when I brought the crate out and pick him up it was world war 3. Then performed his soul searching howling all the way to vets. got on table and laid down purring away. Put in crate and again we heard the song of songs . Got home let him out and he ate his wet food that he did not finish. I mean really he is a smart cat. I will have to start to think of something different for the next time as he is on to this one now.


That makes me laugh :sm09: Next time maybe one of you can cuddle with Willie while the other sneaks the crate in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:
 

> They have therapy dogs!


I heard that too, we are now looking at a bunch of college students who are a bunch of babies. Oh woe is me I did not get what I wanted. One girl mentions they would have to start a revolution to get what they wanted. What is wrong with this picture? Why are they even in a college when they do not understand what it means ??? to have the freedom to vote and if it is not the person or thing they want they have to go into protest marches . What is this the new fad for the protest groups?

I say we all meet on the corner tomorrow and protest the yarn industry's for not supplying the yarn we want. I want to march on behalf of the snakes that are being mistreated and sent to other countries. It's not fair that they can not stay in some ones home and are mistreated .

I want to protect my rights to have chocolate when I want it and not hear a doctor say not to eat it. I am going to start a protest march on this very thing. We have to rebel now as it is not right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That makes me laugh :sm09: Next time maybe one of you can cuddle with Willie while the other sneaks the crate in.


I know how do you think I knew to name him Wild Willie the Terrorist. Cuddle oh my gosh that would set him into high gear he would know we are up to no good. This cat has more brains then the street protestors out there now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That makes me laugh :sm09: Next time maybe one of you can cuddle with Willie while the other sneaks the crate in.


or you could disguise the crate as a tank 
http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/11/06/watch-siberian-cat-drives-tank-much-tank/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or you could disguise the crate as a tank
> http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/11/06/watch-siberian-cat-drives-tank-much-tank/


Oh my gosh that is so funny .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It was unbelievable that cat knew before we even brought the crate out and did not get door to basement close as we still had a 1/2 hour to wait. Tried the treat bit came up down treats and back down to basement. Tried dry food no deal. Then did the wet food that work shut door and performance of a life time started. I mean we had not touch him he started howling as loud as he could for the next 15 mins he performed . Oh my gosh when I brought the crate out and pick him up it was world war 3. Then performed his soul searching howling all the way to vets. got on table and laid down purring away. Put in crate and again we heard the song of songs . Got home let him out and he ate his wet food that he did not finish. I mean really he is a smart cat. I will have to start to think of something different for the next time as he is on to this one now.


That is so funny. I wish you made a video . You made it sound like I was there watching it tho. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's another hypocrite - many of her performances and lyrics are demeaning to women


I can't believe all the drama. You would think we didn't win fair and square. The people spoke so they must get past it. I hear Trump will come to Canada to meet your PM. Have you heard that WCK? I think the first country Trump will go to as president. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I heard that too, we are now looking at a bunch of college students who are a bunch of babies. Oh woe is me I did not get what I wanted. One girl mentions they would have to start a revolution to get what they wanted. What is wrong with this picture? Why are they even in a college when they do not understand what it means ??? to have the freedom to vote and if it is not the person or thing they want they have to go into protest marches . What is this the new fad for the protest groups?
> 
> I say we all meet on the corner tomorrow and protest the yarn industry's for not supplying the yarn we want. I want to march on behalf of the snakes that are being mistreated and sent to other countries. It's not fair that they can not stay in some ones home and are mistreated .
> 
> I want to protect my rights to have chocolate when I want it and not hear a doctor say not to eat it. I am going to start a protest march on this very thing. We have to rebel now as it is not right.


Maybe if you laid down in the floor and kicked your feet you could get all the chocolate you want.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or you could disguise the crate as a tank
> http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/11/06/watch-siberian-cat-drives-tank-much-tank/


I couldn't see the pic but did notice cats (and their humans). I have always heard that about cats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe all the drama. You would think we didn't win fair and square. The people spoke so they must get past it. I hear Trump will come to Canada to meet your PM. Have you heard that WCK? I think the first country Trump will go to as president. :sm02:


An invitation has been offered, but I don't think a date has been set.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An invitation has been offered, but I don't think a date has been set.


You will have to tell us when it happens and how it goes from your side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432432-1.html

Solo look what I found for you. Your very own scarf.  *^*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

eyes are now cross am off to bed.

Take care and stay away from the boogie man.

God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Time to catch up on photo ops for the Righter's Village


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off too. Sweet dreams and be blessed. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to tell us when it happens and how it goes from your side.


I'm guessing NAFTA and Keystone Pipeline will be the main items up for discussion and probably not til Feb. or even later


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432432-1.html
> 
> Solo look what I found for you. Your very own scarf.  *^*


 :sm01: I think we should all have one just to make him feel at home!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Moe C said:


> My, this is a busy place.
> Nice to see you again, WCK. Yes, I did say that, but take no credit for it. It was her Merlin timetrak that predicted her failure. I will explain for anyone who is interested. Those who listen to Coast2Coast AM regularly will be familiar with the Merlin Project.
> 
> It was begun many years ago by a guy (Paul Guercio) who was interested in predictive systems and by a physicist (Dr George Hart). PG had come up with a theory of lifecycles, based on astrology and other studies,
> ...


 Moe,I didn't have the time to respond yesterday, but I use to listen to Coast to Coast. It certainly makes a person think. I didn't hear about the Merlin timetrak so thanks for reminding me to expand my horizon again. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Mexico's President call Trump yesterday to congratulate him and tell him he will help work on security. That's encouraging. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, but I'm fine - it's Janie that needs O2.


I must be out of it. Thank you WCK for setting me straight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And this from the people who said they were afraid Trump supporters were going to protest the results and cause vandalism and disruption. Such hypocrites.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. it happen when I was in my late 30's. I went through the wind shield of our car. A car pulled out in front of us. I still have times when I hurt but not like it was that whole year. I can deal with it now. As pain is not bad now. But pulling a piece of glass out of my forehead two year after accident was a shock. Felt something strange when rubbing my forehead and tugged on it and it was glass. Who knew what a hard headed person I really was.


Oh, dear! Did you have yourd seatbelt on? The glass must have rose to the surface of your skin. Was inside, but worked its way out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is just so what's the word dumb. Saw tonight Miley Cay rust? did not spell right crying her eyes out because Hillary was not elected. Oh my gosh the girl is a real space head. Another singer who thinks her words are so important that we all should listen to her and her great wisdom. Cher same way please celebrity's remember if you tick us off enough your movies records and TV show will not be bought or watch. Then you will have to be like all of us live with in or with out your means. Sorry sick of all of these people thinking that I want to hear what they think I should do. That's why God gave me a mind. I can think and decide what I want and what I think with out you telling me what I should do.


All these stars supporting Hillary - what do they know...


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I use to listen to Coast to Coast. It certainly makes a person think.


I heard the head of the "disclosure project" last night practically in tears that now Clinton and Podesta wouldn't be able to open up the govt's UFO files. Maybe he can work with Trump who certainly wants openness and honesty. If Trump ends up doing a bad job, he can always use the super distraction of ETs (the ultimate illegal aliens).


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Duplicate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://defund.com/woman-alleged-trump-raped-age-13-dramatically-dropped-lawsuit-now-know/

Found this interesting when some have claimed Trump rape a 13 year old girl.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://defund.com/woman-alleged-trump-raped-age-13-dramatically-dropped-lawsuit-now-know/
> 
> Found this interesting when some have claimed Trump rape a 13 year old girl.


I believe very little about what the press says about Trump. I wish people would shut up and give him a chance. They need to stop complaining and get
on with life.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> another stupid government regulation
> 
> https://thehornnews.com/government-arrests-woman-hosting-potluck-dinner/


This is so totally off the wall unbelievable. I do so hope Congress will repeal these stupid regulations.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was unbelievable that cat knew before we even brought the crate out and did not get door to basement close as we still had a 1/2 hour to wait. Tried the treat bit came up down treats and back down to basement. Tried dry food no deal. Then did the wet food that work shut door and performance of a life time started. I mean we had not touch him he started howling as loud as he could for the next 15 mins he performed . Oh my gosh when I brought the crate out and pick him up it was world war 3. Then performed his soul searching howling all the way to vets. got on table and laid down purring away. Put in crate and again we heard the song of songs . Got home let him out and he ate his wet food that he did not finish. I mean really he is a smart cat. I will have to start to think of something different for the next time as he is on to this one now.


What a drama queen. It's always fun afterwards, but at the time they sure can be a PITA. Perhaps you need to get him in the car more often. Often cats only ride in the car on the way to the vet's so that's the only association they have. Good luck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> poor Trent he is doing the best he can. He caught the critter he knew, Mr. Slithers is something he is not to sure of. Wonder Solo did he jump in tub with you when Slithers started? :sm23: :sm23:


Yarnie, Yarnie, I am a solo act. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> She's another hypocrite - many of her performances and lyrics are demeaning to women


Hillary had Beyonce and JayZ at one of her rallies and when they performed many in the crowd left because of the lyrics to their songs. Michelle Obama is a big Beyonce fan and invited her and many other hard core rappers to the WH. This is what makes her speech before the election so hypocritical. I wonder if she let her daughters listen to their music.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432432-1.html
> 
> Solo look what I found for you. Your very own scarf.  *^*


Yarnie, you are way too good to me. Thanks. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to catch up on photo ops for the Righter's Village


Great job as usual.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cooper came to the door with Trent's "treasure" in her mouth. Trent came in before her, so he doesn't know yet. He'll probably be devastated when he goes to get it for the next parade. The treasure is in the garage awaiting Monday's trash pick up. Isn't it fun having pets? Cooper would have paraded around the house looking for the perfect spot to hide it. I wonder if WCK's Mr. Slithers would have gone searching for it? Cooper would fight him for it. You are right, best no go there. The thought makes me shiver.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I just heard the best news on the radio: Chris Christie has been removed from the transition team and Mike Pence will take over. That's wonderful; he'll find the right people for the jobs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Moe C said:


> I just heard the best news on the radio: Chris Christie has been removed from the transition team and Mike Pence will take over. That's wonderful; he'll find the right people for the jobs.


Amen! great news!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary had Beyonce and JayZ at one of her rallies and when they performed many in the crowd left because of the lyrics to their songs. Michelle Obama is a big Beyonce fan and invited her and many other hard core rappers to the WH. This is what makes her speech before the election so hypocritical. I wonder if she let her daughters listen to their music.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/snarkygirls/photos/a.175897435929985.1073741828.175892569263805/771256313060758/?type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I believe very little about what the press says about Trump. I wish people would shut up and give him a chance. They need to stop complaining and get
> on with life.


As I keep hearing women keep saying Trump rape a 13 year old girl. After reading this I know it did not happen, the way certain people say it did. I would think it is better to know the truth then to repeat an untruth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/snarkygirls/photos/a.175897435929985.1073741828.175892569263805/771256313060758/?type=3&theater


You are so right, but then we are always right. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cooper came to the door with Trent's "treasure" in her mouth. Trent came in before her, so he doesn't know yet. He'll probably be devastated when he goes to get it for the next parade. The treasure is in the garage awaiting Monday's trash pick up. Isn't it fun having pets? Cooper would have paraded around the house looking for the perfect spot to hide it. I wonder if WCK's Mr. Slithers would have gone searching for it? Cooper would fight him for it. You are right, best no go there. The thought makes me shiver.


Oh now that is hil lair us. I could just see Cooper doing a Slithers in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not like the idea of Trump to appoint his children to positions in government..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have heard there are "cry ins" and wearing diaper pins. Lord have Mercy on those poor children. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://defund.com/woman-alleged-trump-raped-age-13-dramatically-dropped-lawsuit-now-know/
> 
> Found this interesting when some have claimed Trump rape a 13 year old girl.


People who make false claims make it that much harder on real victims


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a drama queen. It's always fun afterwards, but at the time they sure can be a PITA. Perhaps you need to get him in the car more often. Often cats only ride in the car on the way to the vet's so that's the only association they have. Good luck.


That's very true - car rides were always the start of a visit to the vet or the boarding kennel for our cats; neither were happy experiences.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary had Beyonce and JayZ at one of her rallies and when they performed many in the crowd left because of the lyrics to their songs. Michelle Obama is a big Beyonce fan and invited her and many other hard core rappers to the WH. This is what makes her speech before the election so hypocritical. I wonder if she let her daughters listen to their music.


After last year's Alberta provincial election brought in an NDP (socialist) govt, it was discovered that one of the new MLA's had posed for in a rape scene for a heavy metal album cover. She had also previously posted pics giving the finger to our flag. Such hypocrites!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Cooper came to the door with Trent's "treasure" in her mouth. Trent came in before her, so he doesn't know yet. He'll probably be devastated when he goes to get it for the next parade. The treasure is in the garage awaiting Monday's trash pick up. Isn't it fun having pets? Cooper would have paraded around the house looking for the perfect spot to hide it. I wonder if WCK's Mr. Slithers would have gone searching for it? Cooper would fight him for it. You are right, best no go there. The thought makes me shiver.


I still think you should add a mongoose to the family - a new little friend for Trent, Cooper and ?. Mr Slithers would be no more!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Moe C said:


> I just heard the best news on the radio: Chris Christie has been removed from the transition team and Mike Pence will take over. That's wonderful; he'll find the right people for the jobs.


Good news :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do miss not having a cat, but I do not miss the treasures she tried to sneak into the house.


We have cat doors into the garage and the barn, but NOT into the house for that very reason!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/snarkygirls/photos/a.175897435929985.1073741828.175892569263805/771256313060758/?type=3&theater


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard there are "cry ins" and wearing diaper pins. Lord have Mercy on those poor children. :sm06: :sm16:


How are they ever going to survive in the real world?!?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are they ever going to survive in the real world?!?


I don't know. They need to get a life soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is beyond disgusting.http://pamelageller.com/2016/11/democrat-defecates-public-on-trump-sign.html/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is beyond disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page not available; must have been bad enough to be taken down

How was your day CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> page not available; must have been bad enough to be taken down
> 
> How was your day CB?


My day was pretty good. I got my plants in my green house. Only the tropicals to go inside. It is still in 70's but I want to get it over with. Family left for the deer woods. 
How about your day?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My day was pretty good. I got my plants in my green house. Only the tropicals to go inside. It is still in 70's but I want to get it over with. Family left for the deer woods.
> How about your day?


Deer season starts next week here I think. I know they need thinning out, I know the meat is needed, so I always have mixed feelings and always glad when it's over.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Moe C said:


> I just heard the best news on the radio: Chris Christie has been removed from the transition team and Mike Pence will take over. That's wonderful; he'll find the right people for the jobs.


 Yep, Mike Pence is an honorable man. Hope he stays that way.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. They need to get a life soon.


My overseas friend...they refer to American young people as "Strawberries..easily bruised"

A lot of truth to that.

It's not just the young people now. :sm17:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to chase leaves around the yard with the vac today. Then put that to rest for a year. 

Talk Later denim's


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not like the idea of Trump to appoint his children to positions in government..


I think there are nepotism laws against that. What he's done is put them on the transition team (whether you like that, or not, is another matter) and I did hear he'd given them new positions in his company now that he has to step away from it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My day was pretty good. I got my plants in my green house. Only the tropicals to go inside. It is still in 70's but I want to get it over with. Family left for the deer woods.
> How about your day?


I had a good day too. Hope Chewy lets you enjoy a bit of down time while the family is off at camp.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> My overseas friend...they refer to American young people as "Strawberries..easily bruised"
> 
> A lot of truth to that.
> 
> It's not just the young people now. :sm17:


You're not alone; it happens here too. Fortunately there are still families that raise independent children!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Moe C said:


> I think there are nepotism laws against that. What he's done is put them on the transition team (whether you like that, or not, is another matter) and I did hear he'd given them new positions in his company now that he has to step away from it.


You're right - Google had links that Johnson administration passed legislation preventing family members being appointed to key government positions. It makes sense that a president would have trusted advisers as part of the transition team.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still think you should add a mongoose to the family - a new little friend for Trent, Cooper and ?. Mr Slithers would be no more!


I want one. For me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Deer season starts next week here I think. I know they need thinning out, I know the meat is needed, so I always have mixed feelings and always glad when it's over.


Me too. I shudder to think of it. My family gives it to the Children's Home and to others who love it . They get disease too if they are not thinned. Plus so many car hit them here. My aunt hid one last month and it cost her $11,000 on her SUV.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please for a friend.She is in her early 40's with a baby boy she adopted. Update: We just found out that Donna has a blood clot in her lungs. They are going to scan her legs to check for more. Being in renal failure we can't use many of the new treatments that are available. Please keep praying. Not the news we wanted. Thanks y'all. Love you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard there are "cry ins" and wearing diaper pins. Lord have Mercy on those poor children. :sm06: :sm16:


And universities have cancelled classes so the students can take time to adjust to their loss. Seriously?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The "safety pins" are worn by everyone to show their support of the "poor babies" who are crying and afraid of Trump now that Hillary lost. (my opinion)
> 
> This is where I read it: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/safety-pin-trump-brexit_us_58251b53e4b0c4b63b0c11a9


They look like diaper pins to me. It just shows what absolute babies these people are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I still think you should add a mongoose to the family - a new little friend for Trent, Cooper and ?. Mr Slithers would be no more!


It's a good idea. Can they be domesticated? My 3 (Ozzy is the third) could get along with almost anyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Denim Sisters! My daughter gave me one of my Christmas gifts last night so hope I can send a picture. Yarnie, hope you see this picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't see where to put in the picture - what has happened to KP? Found it on Edit so proud to wear this necklace!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Denim Sisters! My daughter gave me one of my Christmas gifts last night so hope I can send a picture. Yarnie, hope you see this picture.


Hi Janie! Very nice necklace from your DD. Hope you can get on KP more when you get to Florida for the winter. Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Finally done. I posted the picture of the last 50 on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-5.html#9891825
> 
> Some of the odds and ends are in these 3.


You did it . Blessings for all the time you spent on this pot holders for the homeless ones. ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a nice gift from your daughter. Good to see you back on KP. Do you have internet now? Are you settled in Florida for the winter?


Yarnie made the heart & my daughter bought & put it on a sterling chain.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Janie! Very nice necklace from your DD. Hope you can get on KP more when you get to Florida for the winter. Hugs!


Yes, Yarnie made the heart & daughter bought a sterling silver chain to put it on. I fly to Florida on Monday as cannot do W/O O2 to ride with DH! DH & Molly left today to arrive tomorrow & I arrive Monday. My 2 DD's bought the one way air line ticket for Christmas present!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We will get snowbird Internet in FL so I'll be online more as now I must drive to get free "net" so I don't go much! Cannot wait for sunshine & 85 degree temps & maybe veggies. DH doesn't know if he will try to work this year as my health not very good, but I told him I have neighbors who will check on me so we will see how it goes as those veggies sure we're good & I can almost taste them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want one. For me.


Why am I not surprised? :sm09: A playmate for Chewy, but watch out for the chickens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I shudder to think of it. My family gives it to the Children's Home and to others who love it . They get disease too if they are not thinned. Plus so many car hit them here. My aunt hid one last month and it cost her $11,000 on her SUV.


We had a young buck resting on the front lawn this morning; he must have been resting after visiting his harem :sm01: There are usually 2 or 3 does with their young on our place, but we rarely ever see a buck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Finally done. I posted the picture of the last 50 on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-5.html#9891825
> 
> Some of the odds and ends are in these 3.


Are you going to keep these for your kitchen? Great job getting them done so quickly too. I hope your friends send you a pic when they get to the village in Haiti.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please for a friend.She is in her early 40's with a baby boy she adopted. Update: We just found out that Donna has a blood clot in her lungs. They are going to scan her legs to check for more. Being in renal failure we can't use many of the new treatments that are available. Please keep praying. Not the news we wanted. Thanks y'all. Love you!


So sorry to hear that that; praying for her CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> And universities have cancelled classes so the students can take time to adjust to their loss. Seriously?


How are they ever going to deal with a getting a job, working with people that have different personalities and values? Or facing a real crisis like critical injuries, illness, or death, or losing a job?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a good idea. Can they be domesticated? My 3 (Ozzy is the third) could get along with almost anyone.


Sorry, I forgot Ozzy's name. It seems mongoose make very loyal pets and are trainable....

"Fully domesticated mongoose pets are very loyal, and as smart as mongooses are, they also are highly trainable, even trainable to do tricks with balls and/or hoops"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi Denim Sisters! My daughter gave me one of my Christmas gifts last night so hope I can send a picture. Yarnie, hope you see this picture.


It's beautiful Janie! So nice that you got an early gift so you can wear it to FL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Yarnie made the heart & daughter bought a sterling silver chain to put it on. I fly to Florida on Monday as cannot do W/O O2 to ride with DH! DH & Molly left today to arrive tomorrow & I arrive Monday. My 2 DD's bought the one way air line ticket for Christmas present!


So good of Yarnie and your DD for the heart and chain and your DD's for the airline ticket. Hope you enjoy lots of sunshine and fresh veggies once you get back to FL. So good to see you posting with us again Janie❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Yarnie made the heart & daughter bought a sterling silver chain to put it on. I fly to Florida on Monday as cannot do W/O O2 to ride with DH! DH & Molly left today to arrive tomorrow & I arrive Monday. My 2 DD's bought the one way air line ticket for Christmas present!


Our sweet Yarnie knows what we like. Your DD really is a blessing to buy you the chain to put the charm on. Seet DD's to buy you the ticket.Let us know when you get there Janie. Prayers for a safe journey for all 3 of you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a young buck resting on the front lawn this morning; he must have been resting after visiting his harem :sm01: There are usually 2 or 3 does with their young on our place, but we rarely ever see a buck.


That was a treat to see a buck. I hope all of them run today. I heard my oldest son killed one this morning. I have only heard a few shots today around the house. Run deer run!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi Denim Sisters! My daughter gave me one of my Christmas gifts last night so hope I can send a picture. Yarnie, hope you see this picture.


Hi Janie. How are you feeling? When are you leaving for Florida? Take care of yourself.

Lovely necklace, your daughter has good taste.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How are they ever going to deal with a getting a job, working with people that have different personalities and values? Or facing a real crisis like critical injuries, illness, or death, or losing a job?


They aren't doing these kids any favors treating like this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry, I forgot Ozzy's name. It seems mongoose make very loyal pets and are trainable....
> 
> "Fully domesticated mongoose pets are very loyal, and as smart as mongooses are, they also are highly trainable, even trainable to do tricks with balls and/or hoops"


If Mr. Mongoose captures your Mr. Slithers, Mr. S. might not make it to Canada.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> I think there are nepotism laws against that. What he's done is put them on the transition team (whether you like that, or not, is another matter) and I did hear he'd given them new positions in his company now that he has to step away from it.


You are absolutely correct. Helping setting up the new team is not nepotism. I mean they are the people he trusts the most, knows him and would be a good group to help find him find the 4,000 people he needs to hire.

Also, there is no law for the president to put his/her money in a blind trust. His kids will run the company, and according to Rudy Giuliani all he needs is a document to say he will not interfere. So if they believed Hillary, shouldn't they also believe Trump?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> they are the people he trusts the most, knows him and would be a good group to help him find the 4,000 people he needs to hire.


Rumour has it, Laura Ingraham is under consdieration for Press Secretary. Yowza, what fun. The press corp wouldn't know what to do with a PS who told the truth.
Can't wait to listen to her show tomorrow morning, see what she says.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Moe C said:


> Rumour has it, Laura Ingraham is under consdieration for Press Secretary. Yowza, what fun. The press corp wouldn't know what to do with a PS who told the truth.
> Can't wait to listen to her show tomorrow morning, see what she says.


She was one of the very first people to support him, and she was a fearless supporter. Wow, the Press Core would have a heart attack, hearing the truth without parsing.

I know this will sound very cynical, but does anyone really believe that Bill and Hillary were just walking around in the woods with their dog? I think that poor woman was used, and the two of them wandered until they ran into someone so that they appeared "normal". Remember when they disgraced the US by finding sticks on the empty sands of Normandy with the press dutifully following them on another walk and they made a cross with them?

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1473602/posts


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you seen the moon? It is to be a super moon. The nearest to earth in about 68 years. My son tried to take a picture. Not so good. It was just over the tops of the trees, tonight. Then there were light clouds.
> 
> Then today is a special day, my daughter is 40.


Thanks I forgot about the super moon. 
Happy Birthday to your DD.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I will probably give them away. I am going to make scarves for Moldavia, for my next project. I have enough cloth books and hats on hand.


That can be a cold part of the world! I'm sure the scarves will be much appreciated.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If Mr. Mongoose captures your Mr. Slithers, Mr. S. might not make it to Canada.


Maybe will get Mr Mongoose to keep the kitties company; he can help out with the resident rodents :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Moe C said:


> Rumour has it, Laura Ingraham is under consdieration for Press Secretary. Yowza, what fun. The press corp wouldn't know what to do with a PS who told the truth.
> Can't wait to listen to her show tomorrow morning, see what she says.


That will shake things up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Have you seen the moon? It is to be a super moon. The nearest to earth in about 68 years. My son tried to take a picture. Not so good. It was just over the tops of the trees, tonight. Then there were light clouds.
> 
> Then today is a special day, my daughter is 40.


Happy birthday to your DD!!

We've had too much cloud cover to see the moon. Hope you had a good view for yourself.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Outside at 4 this Am and seen the super moon and to me it didn't look as super as I thought it would. Checked again at 6 and it was a beautiful moon but I failed to see anything super about it, I probably expect to much. 

Janie have a safe trip, your necklace is beautiful. It's so sweet of Yarnlady and your DD to gift you. TL after you get settled in at your FL home. 

LL I didn't believe Hill and her " fund raising neighbor, " having a chance run-in while hiking for one second. Proof that the Clinton's, lefties and media continue to believe they can spin anything and some people will believe it. Underestimating others intelligence is a character flaw they have. I'm OK with that. 

TL denim


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Outside at 4 this Am and seen the super moon and to me it didn't look as super as I thought it would. Checked again at 6 and it was a beautiful moon but I failed to see anything super about it, I probably expect to much.
> 
> Janie have a safe trip, your necklace is beautiful. It's so sweet of Yarnlady and your DD to gift you. TL after you get settled in at your FL home.
> 
> ...


You are right! Hillary is lying again. Trump was great on 60 Minutes last night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Yarrnie


Happy Birthday, Yarnie! I hope you have a wonderful day! Lots of cake and icecream.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yarnie and many more!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Yarnie â¤â¤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Come out of hiding Yarnie. We are having your b/day party ! Happy Birthday friend. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come out of hiding Yarnie. We are having your b/day party ! Happy Birthday friend. XX


I bet she is busy having fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Yarrnie


`Yes. Happy birthday Yarnie. Have a special day surrounded by your loved ones.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Outside at 4 this Am and seen the super moon and to me it didn't look as super as I thought it would. Checked again at 6 and it was a beautiful moon but I failed to see anything super about it, I probably expect to much.
> 
> Janie have a safe trip, your necklace is beautiful. It's so sweet of Yarnlady and your DD to gift you. TL after you get settled in at your FL home.
> 
> ...


You also know it is a fake when the "neighbor" has to constantly repeat that it was a chance meeting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You also know it is a fake when the "neighbor" has to constantly repeat that it was a chance meeting.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I spent the evening with my daughter. She is staying overnight and we are going to another tax class in the morning.
> 
> I mess the time we used to spend together before she moved over an hour away.


I am glad she got to spend her big birthday with you. Enjoy your visit. Are the grands with her too?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends. 

Has anyone else had a Hillary sighting? What I thought was interesting is that O is trying to give the allusion of being an elder statesman and is taking Trump as an apprentice. My guess is that he is doing that so that maybe Trump won't destroy his legacy. What a fool, like Trump won't see through that? He'll thoughtfully listen, and then do as he was mandated by voters. The libs big thing now is that Hillary won the popular vote, so Trump does not have a mandate. What???? The Republican have the House, Senate, Presidency, more governors, more local officials..... I think the new theme should be is to show the county by county vote in the US that looks like a Verizon map, and say "Can you hear us now"?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I spent the evening with my daughter. She is staying overnight and we are going to another tax class in the morning.
> 
> I mess the time we used to spend together before she moved over an hour away.


You have a wonderful relationship with her. Over an hour is not that far.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Has anyone else had a Hillary sighting? What I thought was interesting is that O is trying to give the allusion of being an elder statesman and is taking Trump as an apprentice. My guess is that he is doing that so that maybe Trump won't destroy his legacy. What a fool, like Trump won't see through that? He'll thoughtfully listen, and then do as he was mandated by voters. The libs big thing now is that Hillary won the popular vote, so Trump does not have a mandate. What???? The Republican have the House, Senate, Presidency, more governors, more local officials..... I think the new theme should be is to show the county by county vote in the US that looks like a Verizon map, and say "Can you hear us now"?


We, on this site, have been saying this all along. My fear was all the socialistic talk (experienced here by some people) would be a sign of how the election would go. Thank goodness it was not the case. I cannot stand it when people think the government is there to take care of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Has anyone else had a Hillary sighting? What I thought was interesting is that O is trying to give the allusion of being an elder statesman and is taking Trump as an apprentice. My guess is that he is doing that so that maybe Trump won't destroy his legacy. What a fool, like Trump won't see through that? He'll thoughtfully listen, and then do as he was mandated by voters. The libs big thing now is that Hillary won the popular vote, so Trump does not have a mandate. What???? The Republican have the House, Senate, Presidency, more governors, more local officials..... I think the new theme should be is to show the county by county vote in the US that looks like a Verizon map, and say "Can you hear us now"?


Nope not a peep from her. 
Look what is going on .
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/democrats-soros-trump-231313 That old man is a big trouble maker for the US.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - would your chickens do this?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1270764856319082


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I spent the evening with my daughter. She is staying overnight and we are going to another tax class in the morning.
> 
> I mess the time we used to spend together before she moved over an hour away.


Nice that you had an overnight visit with lots of time to chat and catch up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - would your chickens do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi my Denim Sisters, I landed last night safe & sound in FL. That was much better than driving with DH; however, I did miss them for 2 days until I left home. DH wanted to make sure he had the FL house opened & sorta settled before I arrived - such a sweet man! Going to Comcast to get snowbird Net today. Sending hugs to all - love each of you! Janie


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi my Denim Sisters, I landed last night safe & sound in FL. That was much better than driving with DH; however, I did miss them for 2 days until I left home. DH wanted to make sure he had the FL house opened & sorta settled before I arrived - such a sweet man! Going to Comcast to get snowbird Net today. Sending hugs to all - love each of you! Janie


Thanks for letting us know you on on the ground, talk soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for letting us know you on on the ground, talk soon.


Have a great time, Janie. I dread this winter stuff.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I now have unlimited snowbird net so will be online a lot instead of driving out for free net! Missed chatting with all of you, Hugs, Janie

Picture of moon when on plane! God is great!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DD!

I hit the reply button, but it didn't show your name Solo sorry!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi my Denim Sisters, I landed last night safe & sound in FL. That was much better than driving with DH; however, I did miss them for 2 days until I left home. DH wanted to make sure he had the FL house opened & sorta settled before I arrived - such a sweet man! Going to Comcast to get snowbird Net today. Sending hugs to all - love each of you! Janie


Enjoy your winter months in the warmth and sunshine Janie. Looking forward to seeing more of you online! :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi my Denim Sisters, I landed last night safe & sound in FL. That was much better than driving with DH; however, I did miss them for 2 days until I left home. DH wanted to make sure he had the FL house opened & sorta settled before I arrived - such a sweet man! Going to Comcast to get snowbird Net today. Sending hugs to all - love each of you! Janie


Janie I am so thankful you made it to Florida. Your Dh loves you and wants everything to be comfortable. I am excited for you. You have been missed on Denim. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can relate.
http://shareably.net/dogs-that-dont-like-personal-space-v2/?utm_source=sawe&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sawe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can relate.
> http://shareably.net/dogs-that-dont-like-personal-space-v2/?utm_source=sawe&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sawe


 :sm09: Even the big dogs like to cuddle! And dogs like to put their back end in your face as much as cats do!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I am so thankful you made it to Florida. Your Dh loves you and wants everything to be comfortable. I am excited for you. You have been missed on Denim. ♥


Does anyone know what town Janie is in?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Reading fast as I can. Internet provider keeps going off and message not getting through. As soon as I type they disappear and gave up. Did manage to get on face book for about an hour. Then tried to come on here and knock off again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for birthday wishes and love you Jayne as far as I have gotten.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for birthday wishes and love you Jayne as far as I have gotten.


Hope you had a great day!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope not a peep from her.
> Look what is going on .
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/democrats-soros-trump-231313 That old man is a big trouble maker for the US.


He looks like he's 200 years old. That's what trying to make others have a hard life will do to ya.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Has anyone else had a Hillary sighting? What I thought was interesting is that O is trying to give the allusion of being an elder statesman and is taking Trump as an apprentice. My guess is that he is doing that so that maybe Trump won't destroy his legacy. What a fool, like Trump won't see through that? He'll thoughtfully listen, and then do as he was mandated by voters. The libs big thing now is that Hillary won the popular vote, so Trump does not have a mandate. What???? The Republican have the House, Senate, Presidency, more governors, more local officials..... I think the new theme should be is to show the county by county vote in the US that looks like a Verizon map, and say "Can you hear us now"?


Popular only matters in Jr. High. after that you start the process of making your own mark on the world, not riding around on the coattail of a...well you know who...and what.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know what town Janie is in?


I sent you a PM as to the location.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Reading fast as I can. Internet provider keeps going off and message not getting through. As soon as I type they disappear and gave up. Did manage to get on face book for about an hour. Then tried to come on here and knock off again.


Yarnie, please look at picture of necklace as it is soooooo pretty. Thank you! Huge arm hugs! Janie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I sent you a PM as to the location.


 :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can relate.
> http://shareably.net/dogs-that-dont-like-personal-space-v2/?utm_source=sawe&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=sawe


I, too, can totally relate. Loved the ones peaking in the bathroom.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> He looks like he's 200 years old. That's what trying to make others have a hard life will do to ya.


Karma


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Karma


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a word about Jokim. I miss her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just a word about Jokim. I miss her.


It has almost been a year since we lost her. I miss her too. She is happy right now tho.No pain or tears.

:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://qpolitical.com/they-told-vince-gill-dont-sing-about-jesus-he-responded-with-this-timeless-gospel-classic/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has almost been a year since we lost her. I miss her too. She is happy right now tho.No pain or tears.
> 
> :sm02:


Yes, no pain no tears. She was kind, generous, thoughtful, on and on. I guess the good die young.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just a word about Jokim. I miss her.


I miss her a lot too :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://qpolitical.com/they-told-vince-gill-dont-sing-about-jesus-he-responded-with-this-timeless-gospel-classic/


❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone's Mother say this? 
http://www.facebook.com/countrylovefaithandfamilyfun1/photos/a.408910952554294.1073741828.408861159225940/964895920289125/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!
http://fb-18.worthytales.net/sing-great-thou-art-watch-guy-left-unbelievable/#


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The pin on the bottom is for fastening diapers onto precious snowflakes.


I just don't understand. :sm05:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Snowflakes are the poor little babies that have hurt feelings since Trump was elected.
> 
> This is the reason for the safety pins:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/safety-pin-trump-brexit_us_58251b53e4b0c4b63b0c11a9


So if I don't want to wear a diaper pin, for whatever reason does that make me 'unsafe'? I bet child molesters will wear them so the growing snowflakes will believe they are a safe person to be around.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has almost been a year since we lost her. I miss her too. She is happy right now tho.No pain or tears.
> 
> :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :sm24:


Let's not forget her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Karma


Yes Karma, to the highest degree. I sure don't want any of that Karma stuff in my life. It makes you a crybully, causes you to stomp your feet, curl up in cat position on the floor, suck your thumb, break windows, lay down on the road to stop traffic, call people names and pack the suitcase of your 7 yr old son and kick him out for voting for Trump in an elementary school setting. Nope not for me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's not forget her.


In the morning when her loved ones wake up, the first thing on their minds is their Wife and Mother, and all they can think of is how they just want her back. 
Have a beautiful day...work to do :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Good One!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> In the morning when her loved ones wake up, the first thing on their minds is their Wife and Mother, and all they can think of is how they just want her back.
> Have a beautiful day...work to do :sm17: :sm17:


Yes. Wanting her back. We all want people back...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful!
> http://fb-18.worthytales.net/sing-great-thou-art-watch-guy-left-unbelievable/#


wonderful, Thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The pin on the bottom is for fastening diapers onto precious snowflakes.


HAHAHAHA :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Snowflakes are the poor little babies that have hurt feelings since Trump was elected.
> 
> This is the reason for the safety pins:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/safety-pin-trump-brexit_us_58251b53e4b0c4b63b0c11a9


I don't understand why they think that will change anything.It just proved they are crybabies because they didn't get their way. Just think what they would have said if we did something like that. It is stupid. If I saw someone wearing a diaper pin I would laugh just like the pic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't understand why they think that will change anything.It just proved they are crybabies because they didn't get their way. Just think what they would have said if we did something like that. It is stupid. If I saw someone wearing a diaper pin I would laugh just like the pic.


Right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw that video. Poor baby. I wonder where he is now? I hope he gets someone to love him no matter who he wanted to vote for. Crybully is a good name for them.



galiniper said:


> Yes Karma, to the highest degree. I sure don't want any of that Karma stuff in my life. It makes you a crybully, causes you to stomp your feet, curl up in cat position on the floor, suck your thumb, break windows, lay down on the road to stop traffic, call people names and pack the suitcase of your 7 yr old son and kick him out for voting for Trump in an elementary school setting. Nope not for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> In the morning when her loved ones wake up, the first thing on their minds is their Wife and Mother, and all they can think of is how they just want her back.
> Have a beautiful day...work to do :sm17: :sm17:


Our loved ones are never really gone as long as we remember them


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So if I don't want to wear a diaper pin, for whatever reason does that make me 'unsafe'? I bet child molesters will wear them so the growing snowflakes will believe they are a safe person to be around.


The whole thing is ridiculous. Most of the fear generated was by the MSM and the rest by left leaning propaganda. Maybe we should provide some sippy cups for them, just to make sure they drink every drop of kool aide.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole thing is ridiculous. Most of the fear generated was by the MSM and the rest by left leaning propaganda. Maybe we should provide some sippy cups for them, just to make sure they drink every drop of kool aide.


Better keep the kool aide ice cold, wouldn't want the pathetic snowflakes to melt


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our loved ones are never really gone as long as we remember them


♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so soothing to my soul and spirit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> .


 :sm24: So true!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes Karma, to the highest degree. I sure don't want any of that Karma stuff in my life. It makes you a crybully, causes you to stomp your feet, curl up in cat position on the floor, suck your thumb, break windows, lay down on the road to stop traffic, call people names and pack the suitcase of your 7 yr old son and kick him out for voting for Trump in an elementary school setting. Nope not for me.


As an outsider looking in, I'm shaking my head in disbelief at these protesters :sm06: Trauma counselling at universities?!?! Violence and property damage and disrupting public access. These people need to get a grip on "real life"and get out of their bubble. I wonder how many of them even bothered to vote?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so soothing to my soul and spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne saw your charm on your new necklace. your daughter was so sweet to give you that. I am so glad charm mean's something to you. Thinking of you hope you at in Fla. by now and enjoying warm weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Think of it if we had acted like that when Obama was elected we would probably be in jail. 

The whole of what they are doing and saying is mimic from the Media. I really wonder if they even have any thought about what they are doing?

We have children going to college to go through their childhood again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Has anyone else had a Hillary sighting? What I thought was interesting is that O is trying to give the allusion of being an elder statesman and is taking Trump as an apprentice. My guess is that he is doing that so that maybe Trump won't destroy his legacy. What a fool, like Trump won't see through that? He'll thoughtfully listen, and then do as he was mandated by voters. The libs big thing now is that Hillary won the popular vote, so Trump does not have a mandate. What???? The Republican have the House, Senate, Presidency, more governors, more local officials..... I think the new theme should be is to show the county by county vote in the US that looks like a Verizon map, and say "Can you hear us now"?


Saw Hillary on news tonight. No make up hair not done, still upset but had to mention she had the popular vote. Sorry for how she feels but not sorry that she lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope not a peep from her.
> Look what is going on .
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/democrats-soros-trump-231313 That old man is a big trouble maker for the US.


Harry Reid has retired so I hope Next hope Pelosi loses her mouth piece and the Dem's put someone in her place. Her mouth is so big she can not keep it shut. Soros is looking a bit drugged , must be because he doesn't have a clue where all his money went to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: Even the big dogs like to cuddle! And dogs like to put their back end in your face as much as cats do!


yes but a person has to have air. Not that kind of air.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just a word about Jokim. I miss her.


Yes but while we had her what wonderful memories she left with us. Her kindness will always be with us. We are the ones blessed by her presents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://qpolitical.com/they-told-vince-gill-dont-sing-about-jesus-he-responded-with-this-timeless-gospel-classic/


Good for all of them they stood up for what they believe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The pin on the bottom is for fastening diapers onto precious snowflakes.


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So if I don't want to wear a diaper pin, for whatever reason does that make me 'unsafe'? I bet child molesters will wear them so the growing snowflakes will believe they are a safe person to be around.


Sounds like something they would do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Karma, to the highest degree. I sure don't want any of that Karma stuff in my life. It makes you a crybully, causes you to stomp your feet, curl up in cat position on the floor, suck your thumb, break windows, lay down on the road to stop traffic, call people names and pack the suitcase of your 7 yr old son and kick him out for voting for Trump in an elementary school setting. Nope not for me.


Gee does that mean I can't do any of the above? I mean I love to curl stomp and cry not into thumb sucking seen enough of them on the streets.

Hey you keep poping up in the corner I like you. Peek :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie! How are you doing? What's up with brigegate, will they have your road opened up before Thanksgiving?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So for my birthday my DIL's and granddaughter took me to a town called Cederburg. Having been there a while back look forward to it. Well power shopping is not what it use to be, I mean my mind was all for it my body had other ideas. Most of them the next day. 

It really was fun even if I paid for it. Plus they took me to the yarn shop and I was a good girl I pick up everything I wanted and bought it for my birthday. Plus I found my French soap I love and stock up on that, and shop that had olive oil different herbs in them oh could not keep my hands off of that. 
Then next day lovely DIL calls and told her I was a mess. She said well that is because we walk 5 miles. She had one of those ped a meter. Yeah I walk five miles this to a person that considers getting out of bed and going to the kitchen to make coffee is enough exercise for the day.

Joey no more power shopping we both need a break . Ha ha


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Think of it if we had acted like that when Obama was elected we would probably be in jail.
> 
> The whole of what they are doing and saying is mimic from the Media. I really wonder if they even have any thought about what they are doing?
> 
> We have children going to college to go through their childhood again.


I saw a headline where a University President told students to remember that they were in university, not daycare and start acting like it. More leaders need to say the same thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So for my birthday my DIL's and granddaughter took me to a town called Cederburg. Having been there a while back look forward to it. Well power shopping is not what it use to be, I mean my mind was all for it my body had other ideas. Most of them the next day.
> 
> It really was fun even if I paid for it. Plus they took me to the yarn shop and I was a good girl I pick up everything I wanted and bought it for my birthday. Plus I found my French soap I love and stock up on that, and shop that had olive oil different herbs in them oh could not keep my hands off of that.
> Then next day lovely DIL calls and told her I was a mess. She said well that is because we walk 5 miles. She had one of those ped a meter. Yeah I walk five miles this to a person that considers getting out of bed and going to the kitchen to make coffee is enough exercise for the day.
> ...


You have a nice family Yarnie -- spoiling with you your favourites!!

You and Joey can still power shop, you just need to plan ahead and get the right equipment :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw a headline where a University President told students to remember that they were in university, not daycare and start acting like it. More leaders need to say the same thing!


You mean they had to put up their play dough and crayons? Is the hot cocoa out too? Yes they do need to tell them to get on with life. Life is not fair to any of us so they need to get use to not having their way. None of the rest of us can avoid life. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So for my birthday my DIL's and granddaughter took me to a town called Cederburg. Having been there a while back look forward to it. Well power shopping is not what it use to be, I mean my mind was all for it my body had other ideas. Most of them the next day.
> 
> It really was fun even if I paid for it. Plus they took me to the yarn shop and I was a good girl I pick up everything I wanted and bought it for my birthday. Plus I found my French soap I love and stock up on that, and shop that had olive oil different herbs in them oh could not keep my hands off of that.
> Then next day lovely DIL calls and told her I was a mess. She said well that is because we walk 5 miles. She had one of those ped a meter. Yeah I walk five miles this to a person that considers getting out of bed and going to the kitchen to make coffee is enough exercise for the day.
> ...


What a nice birthday party you had. Next year for my birthday I am coming to spend it with you. You know how to party. Five miles is nothing to me as long as I can have my jammies on early. Don't you love buying your own presents. You always know just what you want. Good for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a nice family Yarnie -- spoiling with you your favourites!!
> 
> You and Joey can still power shop, you just need to plan ahead and get the right equipment :sm23:


Oh ooh that is a really good idea. Joey look we can have fun if they get in our way we can honk at them.

Does it come with a horn WCK?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a nice birthday party you had. Next year for my birthday I am coming to spend it with you. You know how to party. Five miles is nothing to me as long as I can have my jammies on early. Don't you love buying your own presents. You always know just what you want. Good for you.


you can come as long as you bring a bed with a motor on it and wheels.

Yes I got everything I ask for my birthday and loved buying every thing I wanted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I added a few pages to my book today. I had my yearly check up today then planned on shopping for next week. I had to park down from my dr's office. I went in to find out I would have to wait a little bit. After I left and went to my car I found my clicker wasn't working. I had to put my purse now and used both hand. Still no click going on or beeping . I remembered I have a key inside my clicker. I had showed one of my friends how it was hidden we when we went on our antiquing trip. She thought I was so smart to know this.Hehe. Anyway I was getting a little upset that my batteries had died in my clicker but when I used the key I couldn't get it to fit in the hole. I thought I was going to have to have DH bring me his key. I got serious and thought maybe the door wasn't locked so I hit the clicker to lock. The horn beeped about 4 cars down. I thought I opened someone else door on their car with my clicker. Then I realized it wasn't my car. Just another white car. I could have gotten arrested for trying to break into someone car!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean they had to put up their play dough and crayons? Is the hot cocoa out too? Yes they do need to tell them to get on with life. Life is not fair to any of us so they need to get use to not having their way. None of the rest of us can avoid life. :sm06: :sm16:


agree agree agreeeeeeee


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you can come as long as you bring a bed with a motor on it and wheels.
> 
> Yes I got everything I ask for my birthday and loved buying every thing I wanted.


I will be looking forward to it. I will bring my wagon and set you a bed up in it. If we buy too much yarn and soap you may have to walk so we can use the wagon for our things. I am glad you enjoyed your special day.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh ooh that is a really good idea. Joey look we can have fun if they get in our way we can honk at them.
> 
> Does it come with a horn WCK?


A horn and you can use your cane to nudge them if they don't get out of the way quickly enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A horn and you can use your cane to nudge them if they don't get out of the way quickly enough.


If you could have seen Dad in one of those. You would have thought he was in a race. Even hubby could not keep up with him. I would just find something else to look at.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean they had to put up their play dough and crayons? Is the hot cocoa out too? Yes they do need to tell them to get on with life. Life is not fair to any of us so they need to get use to not having their way. None of the rest of us can avoid life. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I forgot to tell you. Bridge gate opens tomorrow after noon. So now we will see how many accidents will be happening. With old bridge usual one or two ever few months. Now they will be able to go even faster. Speed limits are not something they think is important.

The bridge will just speed them up. 

If one wants to cross the street they have these flags on the corner that one is suppose to pick up and cars are suppose to stop and let person cross. Well it never work that way before so what makes the county think they are going to change. this should be interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you. Bridge gate opens tomorrow after noon. So now we will see how many accidents will be happening. With old bridge usual one or two ever few months. Now they will be able to go even faster. Speed limits are not something they think is important.
> 
> The bridge will just speed them up.
> 
> If one wants to cross the street they have these flags on the corner that one is suppose to pick up and cars are suppose to stop and let person cross. Well it never work that way before so what makes the county think they are going to change. this should be interesting.


Get out the video . YOu can probably put it on the 10:00 news. I hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I added a few pages to my book today. I had my yearly check up today then planned on shopping for next week. I had to park down from my dr's office. I went in to find out I would have to wait a little bit. After I left and went to my car I found my clicker wasn't working. I had to put my purse now and used both hand. Still no click going on or beeping . I remembered I have a key inside my clicker. I had showed one of my friends how it was hidden we when we went on our antiquing trip. She thought I was so smart to know this.Hehe. Anyway I was getting a little upset that my batteries had died in my clicker but when I used the key I couldn't get it to fit in the hole. I thought I was going to have to have DH bring me his key. I got serious and thought maybe the door wasn't locked so I hit the clicker to lock. The horn beeped about 4 cars down. I thought I opened someone else door on their car with my clicker. Then I realized it wasn't my car. Just another white car. I could have gotten arrested for trying to break into someone car!!!!!


 :sm09: I think it happens more often than we think. Years ago my Dad used his key to unlock a van but the other key didn't start it. He looked around and realized it wasn't his van :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was reading about history after watching history channel on TV. Learned a lot. 

John Hanson was the first president no public election but voted to be in charged by the congress.

Also term limits to those in congress. Serve 1 2 years then could not run again until 4 years had pass. This was change by Franklin Roosevelts .

Roosevelts also did not help county out of depression The war ended the depression.Hoover actual started the healing of the depression.

Presidents could serve only one year.

Also Walt Whitmans poem about Paul Rever was totally wrong. He never made it to Concord British caught him. There were three men, ones Dawes was throne from his horse . The one who got through was Prescott. He made it to concord and there was never yelled the British are coming.
A girl who was only 16 when ask by her father road to Danbury to tell them the British are coming, do not remember her name but there is a statue of her in Danbury. 

Some very interesting things I never knew before.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you. Bridge gate opens tomorrow after noon. So now we will see how many accidents will be happening. With old bridge usual one or two ever few months. Now they will be able to go even faster. Speed limits are not something they think is important.
> 
> The bridge will just speed them up.
> 
> If one wants to cross the street they have these flags on the corner that one is suppose to pick up and cars are suppose to stop and let person cross. Well it never work that way before so what makes the county think they are going to change. this should be interesting.


Did you and DH get to cut the ribbon to open the bridge? Who dreamed up the idea of the flags? That's crazy! What about cross walks?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I added a few pages to my book today. I had my yearly check up today then planned on shopping for next week. I had to park down from my dr's office. I went in to find out I would have to wait a little bit. After I left and went to my car I found my clicker wasn't working. I had to put my purse now and used both hand. Still no click going on or beeping . I remembered I have a key inside my clicker. I had showed one of my friends how it was hidden we when we went on our antiquing trip. She thought I was so smart to know this.Hehe. Anyway I was getting a little upset that my batteries had died in my clicker but when I used the key I couldn't get it to fit in the hole. I thought I was going to have to have DH bring me his key. I got serious and thought maybe the door wasn't locked so I hit the clicker to lock. The horn beeped about 4 cars down. I thought I opened someone else door on their car with my clicker. Then I realized it wasn't my car. Just another white car. I could have gotten arrested for trying to break into someone car!!!!!


Oh my gosh only you could do that to funny. Well you are not the only one, I got into what I thought was our car and wonder why when shutting door husband had stuff out that I never saw before. Hubby laugh as he came to get me and put me in our car. Thank goodness the owner did not come out and see me there. Sure would have called the police.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now that is worth a college education is it not. :sm16: :sm16: :sm07:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB you REALLY need one of these




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211463093877731


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you and DH get to cut the ribbon to open the bridge? Who dreamed up the idea of the flags? That's crazy! What about cross walks?


No it will not be open until tomorrow afternoon. Not going to cut any ribbons ya want me to get killed . The cars will come as fast as the ribbon gets cut.

I know the flag just tells drivers of cars who to aim for. Yes cross walks but that has not stop them yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB you REALLY need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Was reading about history after watching history channel on TV. Learned a lot.
> 
> John Hanson was the first president no public election but voted to be in charged by the congress.
> 
> ...


Once a myth gets established, it's hard to get the truth out


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB you REALLY need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean they had to put up their play dough and crayons? Is the hot cocoa out too? Yes they do need to tell them to get on with life. Life is not fair to any of us so they need to get use to not having their way. None of the rest of us can avoid life. :sm06: :sm16:


Maybe they should get a trophy to make them feel better. I believe this group of snowflakes always received a trophy for participation.

Personally, I hope they keep up their demonstrations, not the rioting. All it does is empower those of us that voted for Trump, with a big 'see I told you so'.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As an outsider looking in, I'm shaking my head in disbelief at these protesters :sm06: Trauma counselling at universities?!?! Violence and property damage and disrupting public access. These people need to get a grip on "real life"and get out of their bubble. I wonder how many of them even bothered to vote?


It's nuts. I hope it stops soon. Hope they get tired of it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw Hillary on news tonight. No make up hair not done, still upset but had to mention she had the popular vote. Sorry for how she feels but not sorry that she lost.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but while we had her what wonderful memories she left with us. Her kindness will always be with us. We are the ones blessed by her presents.


Yes, thank you, YL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I added a few pages to my book today. I had my yearly check up today then planned on shopping for next week. I had to park down from my dr's office. I went in to find out I would have to wait a little bit. After I left and went to my car I found my clicker wasn't working. I had to put my purse now and used both hand. Still no click going on or beeping . I remembered I have a key inside my clicker. I had showed one of my friends how it was hidden we when we went on our antiquing trip. She thought I was so smart to know this.Hehe. Anyway I was getting a little upset that my batteries had died in my clicker but when I used the key I couldn't get it to fit in the hole. I thought I was going to have to have DH bring me his key. I got serious and thought maybe the door wasn't locked so I hit the clicker to lock. The horn beeped about 4 cars down. I thought I opened someone else door on their car with my clicker. Then I realized it wasn't my car. Just another white car. I could have gotten arrested for trying to break into someone car!!!!!


CB, oh, dear! All that angst for nothing... I know how upsetting it is! I'm the one who cannot find her car in a parking lot!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

easier to blame others than take responsibility and work for change


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> easier to blame others than take responsibility and work for change


That is a good one. I need to work on the grateful part.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am thinking of making an afghan for a wedding gift. What do you think - woul that make a nice gift? 
Knitpicks has Peruvian wool for $1.59 per skein (110 yards). Have ordered a lot to make this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am thinking of making an afghan for a wedding gift. What do you think - woul that make a nice gift?
> Knitpicks has Peruvian wool for $1.59 per skein (110 yards). Have ordered a lot to make this.


A very loving gift LL! Something beautiful but also practical and made with love :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That is a good one. I need to work on the grateful part.


Me too


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> As an outsider looking in, I'm shaking my head in disbelief at these protesters :sm06: Trauma counselling at universities?!?! Violence and property damage and disrupting public access. These people need to get a grip on "real life"and get out of their bubble. I wonder how many of them even bothered to vote?


It was said on the news that many of these cry babies, and especially the protesters, didn't vote.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Think of it if we had acted like that when Obama was elected we would probably be in jail.
> 
> The whole of what they are doing and saying is mimic from the Media. I really wonder if they even have any thought about what they are doing?
> 
> We have children going to college to go through their childhood again.


What I had trouble with was Obama, while in Germany, spoke about the protests and basically said that they have every right to protest. Ok, they do, but what about the violence. By not saying anything about the violence, I feel he condones it. Hillary hasn't said anything about the violence either. Obama certainly got in his digs about Trump winning the election while on his last foreign meetings tour. At least we don't have to listen to him put America down any more while in other countries.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a nice family Yarnie -- spoiling with you your favourites!!
> 
> You and Joey can still power shop, you just need to plan ahead and get the right equipment :sm23:


WCK, I'm not sure this is a can of worms you want to open. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: The Village News will be all abuzz with the two ladies racing their newly acquired powered chairs, hitting everything and everyone in sight. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh ooh that is a really good idea. Joey look we can have fun if they get in our way we can honk at them.
> 
> Does it come with a horn WCK?


I'll send you two your very own air horns. That way we'll hear you coming and get out of the way. HEHEHEHE


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you can come as long as you bring a bed with a motor on it and wheels.
> 
> Yes I got everything I ask for my birthday and loved buying every thing I wanted.


That's the best kind of birthday to have. What a loving family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I added a few pages to my book today. I had my yearly check up today then planned on shopping for next week. I had to park down from my dr's office. I went in to find out I would have to wait a little bit. After I left and went to my car I found my clicker wasn't working. I had to put my purse now and used both hand. Still no click going on or beeping . I remembered I have a key inside my clicker. I had showed one of my friends how it was hidden we when we went on our antiquing trip. She thought I was so smart to know this.Hehe. Anyway I was getting a little upset that my batteries had died in my clicker but when I used the key I couldn't get it to fit in the hole. I thought I was going to have to have DH bring me his key. I got serious and thought maybe the door wasn't locked so I hit the clicker to lock. The horn beeped about 4 cars down. I thought I opened someone else door on their car with my clicker. Then I realized it wasn't my car. Just another white car. I could have gotten arrested for trying to break into someone car!!!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am thinking of making an afghan for a wedding gift. What do you think - woul that make a nice gift?
> Knitpicks has Peruvian wool for $1.59 per skein (110 yards). Have ordered a lot to make this.


LL, I think it would be a wonderful gift.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL, I think it would be a wonderful gift.


Thank you, Solo. I hope so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's nuts. I hope it stops soon. Hope they get tired of it all.


It took 9 months for the Occupy Wallstreet to end in Little Rock. They had to be kicked out by the city. I hope it doesn't last that long for the people's sake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am thinking of making an afghan for a wedding gift. What do you think - woul that make a nice gift?
> Knitpicks has Peruvian wool for $1.59 per skein (110 yards). Have ordered a lot to make this.


Yes I think that would be a wonderful gift. That is a good price.What pattern are you going to use?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, I'm not sure this is a can of worms you want to open. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: The Village News will be all abuzz with the two ladies racing their newly acquired powered chairs, hitting everything and everyone in sight. :sm23: :sm23:


Doh that is right. :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It took 9 months for the Occupy Wallstreet to end in Little Rock. They had to be kicked out by the city. I hope it doesn't last that long for the people's sake.


Amazing. Let's pray!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I think that would be a wonderful gift. That is a good price.What pattern are you going to use?


It's in a book called "Cables Untangled" by Melissa Leapman.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What I had trouble with was Obama, while in Germany, spoke about the protests and basically said that they have every right to protest. Ok, they do, but what about the violence. By not saying anything about the violence, I feel he condones it. Hillary hasn't said anything about the violence either. Obama certainly got in his digs about Trump winning the election while on his last foreign meetings tour. At least we don't have to listen to him put America down any more while in other countries.


He will never say anything about the violence that is not his style. He can only blame those who do not agree with him. He is still blaming other now it is Trump, before that Brush. Plus he will not be doing the world wind tour and getting pat on the back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was said on the news that many of these cry babies, and especially the protesters, didn't vote.


I heard that too yet they have to protest, and the teens who were allowed to leave high school to protest wow I do not understand any of that. They are to young to vote and should be in school learning about America's history.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> easier to blame others than take responsibility and work for change


That must have been written for the man who is President not the next one but this one we have now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am thinking of making an afghan for a wedding gift. What do you think - woul that make a nice gift?
> Knitpicks has Peruvian wool for $1.59 per skein (110 yards). Have ordered a lot to make this.


I would like it and those I know would love it. Show us a picture when you finish it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali are you getting the snow it pass us by. Did you get all your leaves pick up. Well the snow shovels are out here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What I had trouble with was Obama, while in Germany, spoke about the protests and basically said that they have every right to protest. Ok, they do, but what about the violence. By not saying anything about the violence, I feel he condones it. Hillary hasn't said anything about the violence either. Obama certainly got in his digs about Trump winning the election while on his last foreign meetings tour. At least we don't have to listen to him put America down any more while in other countries.


Violence and vandalism shouldn't be condoned as part of any protest movement. And I don't think that ongoing disruption of public space should be allowed by civic authorities either. Your country's rules were followed and the election results represent the wishes of those who voted. Anyone unhappy about the results should get involved and work for organizations and committees that keep tabs on the government, challenge any actions or legislation that they don't support and work for change in the next election.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, I'm not sure this is a can of worms you want to open. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: The Village News will be all abuzz with the two ladies racing their newly acquired powered chairs, hitting everything and everyone in sight. :sm23: :sm23:


I can see the front page now -- Scooter Derby in the Righter's Village, start your engines and they're off in a plume of smoke! :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gali are you getting the snow it pass us by. Did you get all your leaves pick up. Well the snow shovels are out here.


Glad the snow passed you by. We didn't get any snow here, but there was a huge hailstorm and heavy rain on Wed afternoon. We don't get hail very often and it was cold enough on Wed night, that the hail was still there in a pile of ice yesterday morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How did the bridge opening go Yarnie? Have you claimed your flag to cross the street?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad the snow passed you by. We didn't get any snow here, but there was a huge hailstorm and heavy rain on Wed afternoon. We don't get hail very often and it was cold enough on Wed night, that the hail was still there in a pile of ice yesterday morning.


I think I will take the snow over the hail. Now that is cold when the hail is still there the next day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see the front page now -- Scooter Derby in the Righter's Village, start your engines and they're off in a plume of smoke! :sm23:


That's my kind of scooter doing wheelies is so much fun. Yes can see that in the holiday parade coming up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What I had trouble with was Obama, while in Germany, spoke about the protests and basically said that they have every right to protest. Ok, they do, but what about the violence. By not saying anything about the violence, I feel he condones it. Hillary hasn't said anything about the violence either. Obama certainly got in his digs about Trump winning the election while on his last foreign meetings tour. At least we don't have to listen to him put America down any more while in other countries.


We still have 2 months of his mouthing. Then out he will go. We will have to have a party! WCK you can post pics for us. You have been thru all of this mess with us so you have the honor to join us. 
:sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's in a book called "Cables Untangled" by Melissa Leapman.


Oh I love cables. It will be beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

When this 86 year old couldn't play golf anymore, he learned loom knitting to make baby hats

http://www.statesman.com/news/national/year-old-man-learns-knit-help-newborn-babies/gRxsUbp4fFehYbnfWP69aK/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We still have 2 months of his mouthing. Then out he will go. We will have to have a party! WCK you can post pics for us. You have been thru all of this mess with us so you have the honor to join us.
> :sm23:


I'll be ready!

No reason to party on this side of the border though, Trudeau keeps digging us deeper and deeper into debt without anything of substance to show for it :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Any updates on your oven CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any updates on your oven CB?


Yes my DD found the part I needed. Praise the Lord. I didn't want to go thru the mess of trying to replace my beloved oven. I love that thing. :sm05: 
Thanks for asking. The part won't be in before Thanksgiving. That is ok now I have it all bought ready made. Are you ready for your big weekend?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like it and those I know would love it. Show us a picture when you finish it.


Ok. It is going to take a long time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When this 86 year old couldn't play golf anymore, he learned loom knitting to make baby hats
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/news/national/year-old-man-learns-knit-help-newborn-babies/gRxsUbp4fFehYbnfWP69aK/


Isn't it neat that he felt the need to do this for others. God Bless him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll be ready!
> 
> No reason to party on this side of the border though, Trudeau keeps digging us deeper and deeper into debt without anything of substance to show for it :sm03:


that is sad I feel every country seems to have the same problems leaders not in touch with people .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes my DD found the part I needed. Praise the Lord. I didn't want to go thru the mess of trying to replace my beloved oven. I love that thing. :sm05:
> Thanks for asking. The part won't be in before Thanksgiving. That is ok now I have it all bought ready made. Are you ready for your big weekend?


Glad to hear oven will be fix. That is my kind of feast make and take.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having some snow. So far, just enough to say it is snow. It should help in tracking deer. Deer gun season opens in the morning. No one from here going.


Same here no hunting at least today and am sure tomorrow the same.

No white stuff on ground. But to drop from 70 to 30 quit a shock.

I know it is cold as water in bucket frozen, and chimes making music so know it is windy.

I love to know what weather is doing just open door and have no problem with what is going on.

Bridge to open at noon yesterday well not until last night. People going higher then speed limit. Zooming pass house. Police were sitting on side road and everyone slowed down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok. It is going to take a long time!


No problem I am slow like last year presents move to this year. Slow is good that way you can see all the mistake you have made and rip rip rip. I know I have spent more time ripping then want to. Using fine yarn and am sure I am going blind. :sm08:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am glad about one thing will not be called racist any more. I have nothing against Obama sure he is a wonderful husband and father. But as to his policy's can not nor did agree with him. Also did not like his blaming everyone but himself for what he did.

I feel sad for Clinton she was so sure she won and had no idea what was going on with middle class in this country. She did not even campaign towards the end let the people who were important do the work for her. Can you imagine bet she had her bags pack and those who were to serve selected. At 70 do not think after to lost she has ended the Clinton dynasty. Just like the Kennedy's and Bushes.

I do hope Trump does what he promise and keeps from saying anything that can be seem as offending others.

I can not stand hearing that middle class or country folks are stupid. Funny most little towns seem to have many people who have educations or they would not be doctors lawyers ect. Even farmer's are now college educated. 

This country is so divided and I blame all those who think they are above the middle class. Not one progressive has said enough with the demonstrating . If those who are republicans or independents who voted for their party had dared to demonstrate they would be in jail.

Heard on the radio today that Pence attend the broad way play "Hamilton" at the end one of the actors went on stage and berated him. I hope the person was fired, there is no excuse for that at all. Reminds me of Obama at a news briefing berating Ryan .Ryan was sitting in second row.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No problem I am slow like last year presents move to this year. Slow is good that way you can see all the mistake you have made and rip rip rip. I know I have spent more time ripping then want to. Using fine yarn and am sure I am going blind. :sm08:


That's for sure. Got to do it right - so I riiiipppp!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's for sure. Got to do it right - so I riiiipppp!


It is just a good sign of a wonderful knitter who can not stand mistakes made about 20 rows back. Rip rip rip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well beef stew in crock pot and time to get to knitting doing scarf for wife of man who works with son in China. He help son find yarn shop for his mom good son and good man. Want to give it to son to mail to China when we go there for Thanks giving.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is about 30 here too. We have enough snow to say there is snow. Hunters should be able to track deer.
> 
> My daughter's church will have their Christmas brunch in 2 weeks. I have 3 sets of dishes to wash and pack. These are all different than what she has used before. I plan to take pictures.
> 
> I am working on scarves for Moldavia. Four done so far, goal is 6, then to do some simple Christmas gifts.


You are such a good person you share so much. Will you be attending brunch? Looking forward to seeing your dish sets.

You are sure busy this year Joey hats and now scarfs. God bless you for what you do for others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes I will be going.


good know you will have a nice time.

Did you have high winds up there. At times ours hit 45 miles an hour and it is still windy today.

Weather man said we will be warming up next week.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Violence and vandalism shouldn't be condoned as part of any protest movement. And I don't think that ongoing disruption of public space should be allowed by civic authorities either. Your country's rules were followed and the election results represent the wishes of those who voted. Anyone unhappy about the results should get involved and work for organizations and committees that keep tabs on the government, challenge any actions or legislation that they don't support and work for change in the next election.


Since many of these protesters couldn't be bothered to vote or even register to vote, I wonder just how "unhappy" they really are with the results. The violent agitators were being paid, so it didn't matter that Hillary lost and Trump won. They could just as easily have been "protesting" over Trump's loss, while being paid by the same people. I do not expect to see any of these people getting involved in making changes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see the front page now -- Scooter Derby in the Righter's Village, start your engines and they're off in a plume of smoke! :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since many of these protesters couldn't be bothered to vote or even register to vote, I wonder just how "unhappy" they really are with the results. The violent agitators were being paid, so it didn't matter that Hillary lost and Trump won. They could just as easily have been "protesting" over Trump's loss, while being paid by the same people. I do not expect to see any of these people getting involved in making changes.


Yes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww this is us.
http://www.facebook.com/seasonssplendor/photos/a.664891550234444.1073741846.638790722844527/1154096121313982/?type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww this is us.
> http://www.facebook.com/seasonssplendor/photos/a.664891550234444.1073741846.638790722844527/1154096121313982/?type=3&theater


True so very true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama is trying to make the transition as difficult as possible.
> 
> http://minutemennews.com/obamakerry-seek-to-undermine-trump-with-the-world/
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/obama-sets-new-record-for-regulations-527-pages-in-just-one-day/article/2607677?utm_campaign=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI&utm_source=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI%20-%2011/18/16&utm_medium=email


After hearing what he said on his last foreign trip would not expect anything less. He is losing his power and knows he has left nothing he can say would show as being a legacy behind him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is just a good sign of a wonderful knitter who can not stand mistakes made about 20 rows back. Rip rip rip.


I ripped out today, too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That's for sure. Got to do it right - so I riiiipppp!


So frustrating, but so worth the effort.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So frustrating, but so worth the effort.


Yes. I knitted a sweater (long one). Finished the back and realized that I made a mistake at the beginning of it. It took me 24 hours to calm down. Then I ripped it out and started over. There were complicated cables. Very. It is my favorite sweater... Glad I did it right.

Also, I just gave a sweater to my sister-in-law that did not fit me. Never wore it. Fit her perfectly. All lace. Most difficult sweater I have ever knitted. Glad to give it to her. Then as she wore it I found a spot on it - actually 3. I must have put the thing down on something... Am upset. She is not.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe they should get a trophy to make them feel better. I believe this group of snowflakes always received a trophy for participation.
> 
> Personally, I hope they keep up their demonstrations, not the rioting. All it does is empower those of us that voted for Trump, with a big 'see I told you so'.


I have to agree with you, demonstrations are good and I too hope they continue.

I look and read at what goes on in this great country, and it's exactly why the american people voted for Trump. So thank you obama and thank you far leftist/progressives/libs.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes it's cold and windy , thunder storm last night and snow today but didn't stick. Way to cold for a scooter ride Yarnlady


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you WCK for your words the other day. I mean a deep- in my heart Thank You.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I have to agree with you, demonstrations are good and I too hope they continue.
> 
> I look and read at what goes on in this great country, and it's exactly why the american people voted for Trump. So thank you obama and thank you far leftist/progressives/libs.


I had a feeling when Trump was elected that America is great. Also, that if Trump does not pull through and is a bad enough president - he'll get it in the end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Please tell me that I'm not alone :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't remember this episode, but it reminds me of a few people!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=898077376992108


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please tell me that I'm not alone :sm23: :sm09:


You are not alone. Someone came over on Friday and saw my yarn stash. She said it "was a store". 
I have so much yarn. I am disgusted with myself.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Please tell me that I'm not alone :sm23: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:

I'm ashamed at times too. In between those times I buy more yarn. It's kind of like a roller-coaster ride with out the nausea. :sm06:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are not alone. Someone came over on Friday and saw my yarn stash. She said it "was a store".
> I have so much yarn. I am disgusted with myself.


Oh LL, you are so funny. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh LL, you are so funny. :sm09:


Glad you think I'm funny. I am embarrassed with myself.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama is trying to make the transition as difficult as possible.
> 
> http://minutemennews.com/obamakerry-seek-to-undermine-trump-with-the-world/
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/obama-sets-new-record-for-regulations-527-pages-in-just-one-day/article/2607677?utm_campaign=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI&utm_source=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI%20-%2011/18/16&utm_medium=email


Then he is a fool. The more he obstructs the more of his Executive Orders will be repealed. His new legacy will be the president that wrote the most executive orders will have the most executive orders erased. Obama has always been a crybaby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When this 86 year old couldn't play golf anymore, he learned loom knitting to make baby hats
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/news/national/year-old-man-learns-knit-help-newborn-babies/gRxsUbp4fFehYbnfWP69aK/


Isn't that wonderful! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll be ready!
> 
> No reason to party on this side of the border though, Trudeau keeps digging us deeper and deeper into debt without anything of substance to show for it :sm03:


Will Trump winning President help or hurt your country? I hate to hear your country is going thru the same thing we have just gone thru. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having some snow. So far, just enough to say it is snow. It should help in tracking deer. Deer gun season opens in the morning. No one from here going.


My two boys have killed one each. I think since it has been so hot and dry no one has even seen any deer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is about 30 here too. We have enough snow to say there is snow. Hunters should be able to track deer.
> 
> My daughter's church will have their Christmas brunch in 2 weeks. I have 3 sets of dishes to wash and pack. These are all different than what she has used before. I plan to take pictures.
> 
> I am working on scarves for Moldavia. Four done so far, goal is 6, then to do some simple Christmas gifts.


I know the church appreciates all your pretty dishes to eat on. 
You will get it all knitted up just like your potholders.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since many of these protesters couldn't be bothered to vote or even register to vote, I wonder just how "unhappy" they really are with the results. The violent agitators were being paid, so it didn't matter that Hillary lost and Trump won. They could just as easily have been "protesting" over Trump's loss, while being paid by the same people. I do not expect to see any of these people getting involved in making changes.


They don't even know what they are protesting. They are just paid $18 and hour to do it. Maybe their change will be they will be put in jail for ruining someones property.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> After hearing what he said on his last foreign trip would not expect anything less. He is losing his power and knows he has left nothing he can say would show as being a legacy behind him.


Yes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. I knitted a sweater (long one). Finished the back and realized that I made a mistake at the beginning of it. It took me 24 hours to calm down. Then I ripped it out and started over. There were complicated cables. Very. It is my favorite sweater... Glad I did it right.
> 
> Also, I just gave a sweater to my sister-in-law that did not fit me. Never wore it. Fit her perfectly. All lace. Most difficult sweater I have ever knitted. Glad to give it to her. Then as she wore it I found a spot on it - actually 3. I must have put the thing down on something... Am upset. She is not.


I am like you. I rip because I can't stand to see a mistake. I feel it stand out and everyone can see it.
I am sure your sil loves your sweater. She may not care it has 3 spots .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please tell me that I'm not alone :sm23: :sm09:


I wish I was that kind of hoarder. I am working on it tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't remember this episode, but it reminds me of a few people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I'm ashamed at times too. In between those times I buy more yarn. It's kind of like a roller-coaster ride with out the nausea. :sm06:


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a surprise last night. My DD send me a convection oven for Thanksgiving. Now I have a stove for Thanksgiving. My son and DIL will still make the turkey but now I can do everything else. I told her she shouldn't have done that . I told her it was wonderful she shouldn't have. She said you shouldn't have sold your wooden rocking horse you loved so you could buy me Christmas presents. Funny how life comes back in your favor. She is really grown up now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is about 30 here too. We have enough snow to say there is snow. Hunters should be able to track deer.
> 
> My daughter's church will have their Christmas brunch in 2 weeks. I have 3 sets of dishes to wash and pack. These are all different than what she has used before. I plan to take pictures.
> 
> I am working on scarves for Moldavia. Four done so far, goal is 6, then to do some simple Christmas gifts.


Wonderful that your dish collections get used! Look forward to seeing your pics.

Hope you post pics of your scarves too. Are the scarves knit or crochet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well beef stew in crock pot and time to get to knitting doing scarf for wife of man who works with son in China. He help son find yarn shop for his mom good son and good man. Want to give it to son to mail to China when we go there for Thanks giving.


That will be such a nice surprise for your son's friend in China :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww this is us.
> http://www.facebook.com/seasonssplendor/photos/a.664891550234444.1073741846.638790722844527/1154096121313982/?type=3&theater


Love it❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. I knitted a sweater (long one). Finished the back and realized that I made a mistake at the beginning of it. It took me 24 hours to calm down. Then I ripped it out and started over. There were complicated cables. Very. It is my favorite sweater... Glad I did it right.
> 
> Also, I just gave a sweater to my sister-in-law that did not fit me. Never wore it. Fit her perfectly. All lace. Most difficult sweater I have ever knitted. Glad to give it to her. Then as she wore it I found a spot on it - actually 3. I must have put the thing down on something... Am upset. She is not.


I know what you mean -- I can't leave an obvious mistake either. But there have been a few times when I actually liked the look of the mistake better than what the pattern was. Then the challenge is to remember exactly what I did so I can repeat it in the rest of the project


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank you WCK for your words the other day. I mean a deep- in my heart Thank You.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are not alone. Someone came over on Friday and saw my yarn stash. She said it "was a store".
> I have so much yarn. I am disgusted with myself.


Sometimes I feel like you and think that I'll never be able to use it all -- then I give some of it away and make a few more donation projects and remind myself that there are worse things that I could collect. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will Trump winning President help or hurt your country? I hate to hear your country is going thru the same thing we have just gone thru. :sm13:


It will probably be some of each when it comes to govt policy with trade, energy and defense. NAFTA was popular with some Canadians and Americans and not with others, the same with pipelines and NATO/UN policies. Your president's first priority should be what is best for your citizens, not what your neighbours want. The same should be true of our Prime Minister; sadly most of Trudeau's efforts in his first year have gone to international issues rather than our own. He's another one that keeps talking about the middle class, but doesn't have a clue about being middle class.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I was that kind of hoarder. I am working on it tho.


We can be a bad influence on you :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a surprise last night. My DD send me a convection oven for Thanksgiving. Now I have a stove for Thanksgiving. My son and DIL will still make the turkey but now I can do everything else. I told her she shouldn't have done that . I told her it was wonderful she shouldn't have. She said you shouldn't have sold your wooden rocking horse you loved so you could buy me Christmas presents. Funny how life comes back in your favor. She is really grown up now.


You've raised her well! Very sweet of her.❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://rightwingnews.com/craaaaazy/electoral-members-threatened-bullet-mouth-dont-change-votes/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My kids say I have enough for s store. When my daughter wants yarn for a project, her first stop is "Oma's Store." That is what sh3e tells her friends.


I really do get embarrassed at the amount I have. It is a huge wall full.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like you. I rip because I can't stand to see a mistake. I feel it stand out and everyone can see it.
> I am sure your sil loves your sweater. She may not care it has 3 spots .


That's what she says. It looks great on her. All lace with Tahki Cotton Classic. Good yarn. Baby blue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww this is us.
> http://www.facebook.com/seasonssplendor/photos/a.664891550234444.1073741846.638790722844527/1154096121313982/?type=3&theater


yes it is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 0bama is trying to make the transition as difficult as possible.
> 
> http://minutemennews.com/obamakerry-seek-to-undermine-trump-with-the-world/
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/obama-sets-new-record-for-regulations-527-pages-in-just-one-day/article/2607677?utm_campaign=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI&utm_source=Washington%20Examiner:%20Washington%20Secrets%20PMI%20-%2011/18/16&utm_medium=email


It really makes one wonder if he is having trouble think that he is leaving office with having done nothing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I ripped out today, too.


Oh wish you could have sat with me yesterday afternoon and into night. Only break was to watch favorite show Poldark. I hate to miss it so had an hour break. But it really is a good show.

Finish scarf and so happy to go back to shawl I was making. Now imagine this for a bit. It is a sock yarn weight with 120 stitches, using three different colors. Add to this new cast on which took me a while to learn. Had to have the three colors 40 each across, got that right . But what did I do wrong instead of two colors being next to each other they were on opposite sides. Fifty five rows done of pattern seems it was my pattern and not pattern to be done. So guess what I did yes Rip. Remains me of a song.

Rip ripping away the nearer my des a nation the more I keep ripping away.

So see LL you, Gailnipper and I are in same boat along with all the rest of Righter gang.

Rip riping away the nearer my dest


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a feeling when Trump was elected that America is great. Also, that if Trump does not pull through and is a bad enough president - he'll get it in the end.


Isaiah 40: 23-24

He brings Princes to naught and reduces the rulers to nothing . No sooner are they planted, no sooner are they sown, no sooner do they take root in the ground, then he blows on them and they wither, and a whirl wind sweeps them away like chaff.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wish you could have sat with me yesterday afternoon and into night. Only break was to watch favorite show Poldark. I hate to miss it so had an hour break. But it really is a good show.
> 
> Finish scarf and so happy to go back to shawl I was making. Now imagine this for a bit. It is a sock yarn weight with 120 stitches, using three different colors. Add to this new cast on which took me a while to learn. Had to have the three colors 40 each across, got that right . But what did I do wrong instead of two colors being next to each other they were on opposite sides. Fifty five rows done of pattern seems it was my pattern and not pattern to be done. So guess what I did yes Rip. Remains me of a song.
> 
> ...


When you make something and make a mistake - I don't think you (I) forget it. 
It would haunt me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please tell me that I'm not alone :sm23: :sm09:


I am not a horder, I buy my yarn with the thought to share with others. If you don't believe me ask Joey. Yes I buy with no thought in mind what I am going to make, but it happens when I touch and color and who knows what else . I have to have it, then forget why I had to have it, when I do not know why I had to have it in the first place.

Take for instants my birthday trip, my gosh yarn to make scarfs for dil that she pointed out.

Then last week to yarn shop in country had to have last two Barbara Walkers books. Of course had to have 8 skeins of extra bulky yarn as it is latest used in fashion show.

You would love this shop yes you would out in middle of farm land. A big room of one wall books and yarn yummies ever where you look. Bigger then most shops and two couches to sit and knit and chat in front of big windows. Back two rooms spinning wheels, roving, every thing you need to knit and spin. Plus you can see sheep . Plus she has this dog who can open door to shop and comes right in to say hello. Also lets himself out.

It's a yarn lovers dream come true.

So you see I am not a hoarder at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When you make something and make a mistake - I don't think you (I) forget it.
> It would haunt me.


That's why I rip rip rip away. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That's why I rip rip rip away. :sm16:


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I have a worry son called he last his job down sizing. But the sad thing is yesterday called and one of his recuse dogs. He has four, may have cancer in her leg again and she has spots on her lungs. Son is such a love and so sensitive that they may have to let her go. She is a Wired Hair Terrier and is deaf. She is such a love and follows other dogs and goes potty when they do and understands when something she does is wrong she is a love.

Job not so worried about yet but is so use to working since he was 14( we never handed him or his brother anything they had to work for what they wanted when they went to high school. Plus with this job all was traveling and not use to being home. Said he is thinking of getting job at Target for season as he is bored and until he finds what he want as far as jobs go . He is my love and laughter, my oldest is my pride and joy. That is what I tell everyone.

Galinipper hope what I said about sons does not cause you pain. I think of you everyday and how you hurt. Will be praying for you as long as I live.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now coffee done need to get showered and dress and out to do chores. Also cooking night off he will take me out or else he will starve. He has not made a meal for a couple of months.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's what she says. It looks great on her. All lace with Tahki Cotton Classic. Good yarn. Baby blue.


That is why she does as she does not see mistake and she knows you made ever stitch with love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a surprise last night. My DD send me a convection oven for Thanksgiving. Now I have a stove for Thanksgiving. My son and DIL will still make the turkey but now I can do everything else. I told her she shouldn't have done that . I told her it was wonderful she shouldn't have. She said you shouldn't have sold your wooden rocking horse you loved so you could buy me Christmas presents. Funny how life comes back in your favor. She is really grown up now.


Ah you raise her right. She sees her moms love and it was in her heart to give back what she saw you do for her. God Bless her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It will probably be some of each when it comes to govt policy with trade, energy and defense. NAFTA was popular with some Canadians and Americans and not with others, the same with pipelines and NATO/UN policies. Your president's first priority should be what is best for your citizens, not what your neighbours want. The same should be true of our Prime Minister; sadly most of Trudeau's efforts in his first year have gone to international issues rather than our own. He's another one that keeps talking about the middle class, but doesn't have a clue about being middle class.


None not one has an understanding of what people in their countries need. The Presidents and want to be Presidents on the left here live in a fantasy world. They think the money will keep flowing in for all their programs. We are being tax and tax and more taxes to pay for it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now really off no not that off just leaving off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just shows that the Liberals will lie, cheat, steal, and even threaten to kill, to get their way!


I know . Sad that they do that to the rest of us plus themselves.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They don't even know what they are protesting. They are just paid $18 and hour to do it. Maybe their change will be they will be put in jail for ruining someones property.


I know CB. That's the pathetic part. They do it for the money and whatever pleasure they get out of the destruction of someone else's property.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a surprise last night. My DD send me a convection oven for Thanksgiving. Now I have a stove for Thanksgiving. My son and DIL will still make the turkey but now I can do everything else. I told her she shouldn't have done that . I told her it was wonderful she shouldn't have. She said you shouldn't have sold your wooden rocking horse you loved so you could buy me Christmas presents. Funny how life comes back in your favor. She is really grown up now.


What a lovely present from a wonderful daughter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/craaaaazy/electoral-members-threatened-bullet-mouth-dont-change-votes/


This doesn't surprise me. Seeing what has happened since the election, it's just the next step. Obama and Hillary need to get out there and tell these idiots to knock it off. Trump is POTUS elect. Don't worry, I won't hold my breath. Besides, Hillary is in week 2 of her pity party. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This doesn't surprise me. Seeing what has happened since the election, it's just the next step. Obama and Hillary need to get out there and tell these idiots to knock it off. Trump is POTUS elect. Don't worry, I won't hold my breath. Besides, Hillary is in week 2 of her pity party. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Yep, she had to work hard to get that look she had the other day. Everything is contrived. Nothing is as it should be. Fake Fake Fake, and so easy to see thru.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know CB. That's the pathetic part. They do it for the money and whatever pleasure they get out of the destruction of someone else's property.


I read that they are paid more if they get arrested. Ha Ha! it's a bonus


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I have a worry son called he last his job down sizing. But the sad thing is yesterday called and one of his recuse dogs. He has four, may have cancer in her leg again and she has spots on her lungs. Son is such a love and so sensitive that they may have to let her go. She is a Wired Hair Terrier and is deaf. She is such a love and follows other dogs and goes potty when they do and understands when something she does is wrong she is a love.
> 
> Job not so worried about yet but is so use to working since he was 14( we never handed him or his brother anything they had to work for what they wanted when they went to high school. Plus with this job all was traveling and not use to being home. Said he is thinking of getting job at Target for season as he is bored and until he finds what he want as far as jobs go . He is my love and laughter, my oldest is my pride and joy. That is what I tell everyone.
> 
> Galinipper hope what I said about sons does not cause you pain. I think of you everyday and how you hurt. Will be praying for you as long as I live.


Not at all Yarnlady, enjoy your son and tell us about it everyday. I love to hear about it. Hugs back a ya.
Sorry about his dog. I think it's wonderful that the other dogs lead him to were he needs to go. My Canadian goose is blind with cataracts and when she swims and free ranges she gets her lead from kramer ( my white duck ) she does run into things sometimes. Animals are sensitive to the needs of others. Not so much when they were younger and Mrs. Downy ( goose's name ) tried to murder Kramer. She would sneak up behind him and grab his neck. Did you know that a Canadian goose can live to be 40 yrs. old in captivity, she has 29 yrs to go :sm06: :sm06: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Need to sign off and fix me a cuppa tea and relax for a little while before I head to the barn. I'll TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Need to sign off and fix me a cuppa tea and relax for a little while before I head to the barn. I'll TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Need to sign off and fix me a cuppa tea and relax for a little while before I head to the barn. I'll TL


I fix tea now that it is cold out almost every day. My husband loves his tea, too. I serve him with cookies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wish you could have sat with me yesterday afternoon and into night. Only break was to watch favorite show Poldark. I hate to miss it so had an hour break. But it really is a good show.
> 
> Finish scarf and so happy to go back to shawl I was making. Now imagine this for a bit. It is a sock yarn weight with 120 stitches, using three different colors. Add to this new cast on which took me a while to learn. Had to have the three colors 40 each across, got that right . But what did I do wrong instead of two colors being next to each other they were on opposite sides. Fifty five rows done of pattern seems it was my pattern and not pattern to be done. So guess what I did yes Rip. Remains me of a song.
> 
> ...


Oh that is a lot of ripping. I feel your pain. 
We love Poldark too. We taped it . Will be catching up tonight. Poldark needs to be nicer to his wife. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isaiah 40: 23-24
> 
> He brings Princes to naught and reduces the rulers to nothing . No sooner are they planted, no sooner are they sown, no sooner do they take root in the ground, then he blows on them and they wither, and a whirl wind sweeps them away like chaff.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I have a worry son called he last his job down sizing. But the sad thing is yesterday called and one of his recuse dogs. He has four, may have cancer in her leg again and she has spots on her lungs. Son is such a love and so sensitive that they may have to let her go. She is a Wired Hair Terrier and is deaf. She is such a love and follows other dogs and goes potty when they do and understands when something she does is wrong she is a love.
> 
> Job not so worried about yet but is so use to working since he was 14( we never handed him or his brother anything they had to work for what they wanted when they went to high school. Plus with this job all was traveling and not use to being home. Said he is thinking of getting job at Target for season as he is bored and until he finds what he want as far as jobs go . He is my love and laughter, my oldest is my pride and joy. That is what I tell everyone.
> 
> Galinipper hope what I said about sons does not cause you pain. I think of you everyday and how you hurt. Will be praying for you as long as I live.


God has a plan for your son. Sorry about the puppy. I know how it hurts to lose a pet.
I am with you on Gali's son. I know the wound is still fresh.Love you Gali. Thanks for letting us share your life with us. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you raise her right. She sees her moms love and it was in her heart to give back what she saw you do for her. God Bless her.


Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This doesn't surprise me. Seeing what has happened since the election, it's just the next step. Obama and Hillary need to get out there and tell these idiots to knock it off. Trump is POTUS elect. Don't worry, I won't hold my breath. Besides, Hillary is in week 2 of her pity party. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Yes he does, hillary needs to stay in hiding. There have already been deaths out of the stupidity .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB -does your DD play the violin?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1614652412171442


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://rightwingnews.com/craaaaazy/electoral-members-threatened-bullet-mouth-dont-change-votes/


 :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB -does your DD play the violin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wish you could have sat with me yesterday afternoon and into night. Only break was to watch favorite show Poldark. I hate to miss it so had an hour break. But it really is a good show.
> 
> Finish scarf and so happy to go back to shawl I was making. Now imagine this for a bit. It is a sock yarn weight with 120 stitches, using three different colors. Add to this new cast on which took me a while to learn. Had to have the three colors 40 each across, got that right . But what did I do wrong instead of two colors being next to each other they were on opposite sides. Fifty five rows done of pattern seems it was my pattern and not pattern to be done. So guess what I did yes Rip. Remains me of a song.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not a horder, I buy my yarn with the thought to share with others. If you don't believe me ask Joey. Yes I buy with no thought in mind what I am going to make, but it happens when I touch and color and who knows what else . I have to have it, then forget why I had to have it, when I do not know why I had to have it in the first place.
> 
> Take for instants my birthday trip, my gosh yarn to make scarfs for dil that she pointed out.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I have a worry son called he last his job down sizing. But the sad thing is yesterday called and one of his recuse dogs. He has four, may have cancer in her leg again and she has spots on her lungs. Son is such a love and so sensitive that they may have to let her go. She is a Wired Hair Terrier and is deaf. She is such a love and follows other dogs and goes potty when they do and understands when something she does is wrong she is a love.
> 
> Job not so worried about yet but is so use to working since he was 14( we never handed him or his brother anything they had to work for what they wanted when they went to high school. Plus with this job all was traveling and not use to being home. Said he is thinking of getting job at Target for season as he is bored and until he finds what he want as far as jobs go . He is my love and laughter, my oldest is my pride and joy. That is what I tell everyone.
> 
> Galinipper hope what I said about sons does not cause you pain. I think of you everyday and how you hurt. Will be praying for you as long as I live.


So sad about the puppy; a hard decision to let a loved pet go.

Sorry to hear about your son's job too. The same thing happened to DB #2. Hard not to work when you've always had a job. Hope something good comes his way soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Not at all Yarnlady, enjoy your son and tell us about it everyday. I love to hear about it. Hugs back a ya.
> Sorry about his dog. I think it's wonderful that the other dogs lead him to were he needs to go. My Canadian goose is blind with cataracts and when she swims and free ranges she gets her lead from kramer ( my white duck ) she does run into things sometimes. Animals are sensitive to the needs of others. Not so much when they were younger and Mrs. Downy ( goose's name ) tried to murder Kramer. She would sneak up behind him and grab his neck. Did you know that a Canadian goose can live to be 40 yrs. old in captivity, she has 29 yrs to go :sm06: :sm06: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I love your goose and duck story! We have wild Canada geese in the pasture during most of the year unless it gets too cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and I am sure she would have done this if she had thought of it. I will send it to her. Too funny. You saw what she said she would do with the bull. Drive it around town without a wind shield. She is a chip off the old block and I don't mean her Daddy. :sm12: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm09: Yes -- and I say your gator wagon too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: :sm09: Yes -- and I say your gator wagon too!


 :sm09: She hates gators. I didn't know until I post that. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: She hates gators. I didn't know until I post that. :sm09:


Would you ride in the gator wagon?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you ride in the gator wagon?


No. I don't like gators either. I did like the wagon tho and the little girl. I loved the bull and the car too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. I don't like gators either. I did like the wagon tho and the little girl. I loved the bull and the car too.


You need that cute vintage wagon with a pony or donkey. Or if you are ready for a really wild ride, you can hitch up Chewy :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need that cute vintage wagon with a pony or donkey. Or if you are ready for a really wild ride, you can hitch up Chewy :sm23:


I have a goat cart but no goat. Chewy would do. He loves to run wildly thru the yard. You think I should try it? Get the video out I may win some money on tv with a funnies video. Forget about Yarnies motorized buggy. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got the lights up and the store decorated today. Downtown Christmas Kick-off is on Friday night. Every year the downtown businesses get a stuffy mascot to decorate for our windows and there is a contest for people to match up the mascot names with the business. This year's mascot is a cute little pig. I made her a wool cover that I teased to bring up the fiber and get her to look like a woolly pig. I'll get a pic later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a goat cart but no goat. Chewy would do. He loves to run wildly thru the yard. You think I should try it? Get the video out I may win some money on tv with a funnies video. Forget about Yarnies motorized buggy. :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: Go for it! The winner of Yarnie and Joey's Scooter derby can take on you and Chewy :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a mad looking bunch
.http://www.breitbart.com/radio/2016/11/21/caddell-democrats-hollowed-out-party-bi-coastal-elites-unable-reach-out-beyond-identity-politics/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got the lights up and the store decorated today. Downtown Christmas Kick-off is on Friday night. Every year the downtown businesses get a stuffy mascot to decorate for our windows and there is a contest for people to match up the mascot names with the business. This year's mascot is a cute little pig. I made her a wool cover that I teased to bring up the fiber and get her to look like a woolly pig. I'll get a pic later.


I am glad you got it all fixed up. Did you have help? The cute sounds so cute. I want to see the pic of her. I love the pig. I don't want one tho. I have family that are pigs but it sure is cute with that curly hair.

Good night Wck. Sweet dreams. I hope you have a nice day off tomorrow. ♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Our police officers continue to be under attack from the deranged then today a school bus wreck taking the lives of children. I bow my head for all the victims and their loved ones. :sm13:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a mad looking bunch
> .http://www.breitbart.com/radio/2016/11/21/caddell-democrats-hollowed-out-party-bi-coastal-elites-unable-reach-out-beyond-identity-politics/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


They sure are a mad looking bunch, CB: (by the way, "hi") Especially that Jan Socki, (or whatever her name is). They know their gravy train has lost its wheels, the jig is up, their saddle has been shipped home, etc. Praise God, it's about time. I believe God's people have been praying and asking Him to give America another chance. We need to keep on praying that God will keep ALL the new Administration from evil. God bless you guys!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Professor is offering free hugs to his students suffering from "Hillary lost syndrome."
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2016/11/21/read-professors-blunt-message-to-college-students-suffering-unbearable-angst-over-the-election/


Well, bless his little heart !! Isn't that sweet?? What is it coming to? Poor babies.....It would kill every one of them if they really had some hardship !! Don't get me going.... :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Our police officers continue to be under attack from the deranged then today a school bus wreck taking the lives of children. I bow my head for all the victims and their loved ones. :sm13:


I heard about the bus wreck. So terrible for the families. No seat belts in buses. That is not right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a mad looking bunch
> .http://www.breitbart.com/radio/2016/11/21/caddell-democrats-hollowed-out-party-bi-coastal-elites-unable-reach-out-beyond-identity-politics/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


What a motley crew they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Our police officers continue to be under attack from the deranged then today a school bus wreck taking the lives of children. I bow my head for all the victims and their loved ones. :sm13:


Saw what happen to bus wreak just awful. It is just to sad to think of the family's that lost their child.

It is sad when the police we depend on are being killed and hurt by such loony people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got the lights up and the store decorated today. Downtown Christmas Kick-off is on Friday night. Every year the downtown businesses get a stuffy mascot to decorate for our windows and there is a contest for people to match up the mascot names with the business. This year's mascot is a cute little pig. I made her a wool cover that I teased to bring up the fiber and get her to look like a woolly pig. I'll get a pic later.


Such a cutie I want it. Would drive the mayor nuts after chicken patrol.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Go for it! The winner of Yarnie and Joey's Scooter derby can take on you and Chewy :sm09:


we would still win we have more horse power then a scooter chair should have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Professor is offering free hugs to his students suffering from "Hillary lost syndrome."
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2016/11/21/read-professors-blunt-message-to-college-students-suffering-unbearable-angst-over-the-election/


It is getting so crazy that we can not keep up with the nonsense.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

That is sure the right word, "nonsense".


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We especially need to pray for the Electoral College on Dec 19th. The Liberal Democrats have not given up, and they have plans for no-good on or before that date.


That would really put it in the fan!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> They sure are a mad looking bunch, CB: (by the way, "hi") Especially that Jan Socki, (or whatever her name is). They know their gravy train has lost its wheels, the jig is up, their saddle has been shipped home, etc. Praise God, it's about time. I believe God's people have been praying and asking Him to give America another chance. We need to keep on praying that God will keep ALL the new Administration from evil. God bless you guys!


Hi MsKathy. Yes our prayers were heard and answered. He is so Good to the ones that called on his Name. We do have to continue to carry this thru for a changed nation under God.
Good to see you again.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi MsKathy. Yes our prayers were heard and answered. He is so Good to the ones that called on his Name. We do have to continue to carry this thru for a changed nation under God.
> Good to see you again.


Yes, amen, CB. We witnessed a miracle, against ALL odds. And, yes, we must continue to stand and pray.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just heard on news seems the left thugs posted on internet names an address of our Electoral college members. Now those people are being threaten. 

Wow even that is a new low for the Libs. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul Harvey knew 50 years ago. He was a wise man.
http://www.proudcons.com/paul-harvey-warned-us-about-liberals-50-years-ago-but-we-ignored-it/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=facebook_ATB&utm_medium=ATB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They are still throwing tantrums.
> 
> I found these websites:
> 
> ...


Why even vote if it can be changed back and forth? Everyone is not going to be happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Paul Harvey knew 50 years ago. He was a wise man.
> http://www.proudcons.com/paul-harvey-warned-us-about-liberals-50-years-ago-but-we-ignored-it/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=facebook_ATB&utm_medium=ATB


It is amazing I listen to it a few years ago and thought God had his hand on Paul Harvey for him (Paul Harvey to say this and to see it come true. Only God could have given this man the wisdom that he talk about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got the lights up and the store decorated today. Downtown Christmas Kick-off is on Friday night. Every year the downtown businesses get a stuffy mascot to decorate for our windows and there is a contest for people to match up the mascot names with the business. This year's mascot is a cute little pig. I made her a wool cover that I teased to bring up the fiber and get her to look like a woolly pig. I'll get a pic later.


Hope it goes well with the kick off. But why would they kick off ? I mean it's not nice to do a kick off for Christmas you kick off. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was suppose to make my Norwegian Almond cake tonight, did not do it. Will have to do it early tomorrow as it can not be removed from almond cake pan for at least 12 hours and I want to take it to son's for Thanksgiving. 

How is the new stove working CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was suppose to make my Norwegian Almond cake tonight, did not do it. Will have to do it early tomorrow as it can not be removed from almond cake pan for at least 12 hours and I want to take it to son's for Thanksgiving.
> 
> How is the new stove working CB?


My oven works great. I have made bread and chicken. I will try a pie tomorrow and next day my dressing. Son still making the turkey. I couldn't have made it with out the new oven. Your Almond cake sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They are still throwing tantrums.
> 
> I found these websites:
> 
> ...


They are so dissipate to be right and can not stand to lose. They fear anything that is against their agenda. That government should own them and the whole nation.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My oven works great. I have made bread and chicken. I will try a pie tomorrow and next day my dressing. Son still making the turkey. I couldn't have made it with out the new oven. Your Almond cake sounds good.


Yes her almond cake sounds so good. 
So happy for you and your new oven, you'll be baking up a storm. Good for you.

Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies. A lot to be Thankful for this year and I suspect for the coming years also. 
Tomorrow our plans are to start out at Crackle Barrel for breakfast , then back home, Bar-b-que little smokey in crockpot, cheese and cracker plate. Then we will have Thanksgiving dinner at the American Legion at 3:00. 
I heard a funny story this AM on local news. Someone called the turkey hotline and wanted to know why her turkey didn't have any breast meat.... she had it turned over. I'd say this is her first time preparing thanksgiving meal. So innocent and funny.
Enjoy the days Denim's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> They sure are a mad looking bunch, CB: (by the way, "hi") Especially that Jan Socki, (or whatever her name is). They know their gravy train has lost its wheels, the jig is up, their saddle has been shipped home, etc. Praise God, it's about time. I believe God's people have been praying and asking Him to give America another chance. We need to keep on praying that God will keep ALL the new Administration from evil. God bless you guys!


I can't wait for Loretta Lynch and Valeria to be gone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard on news seems the left thugs posted on internet names an address of our Electoral college members. Now those people are being threaten.
> 
> Wow even that is a new low for the Libs. What is wrong with these people?


They are crazy mad. I mean evil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes her almond cake sounds so good.
> So happy for you and your new oven, you'll be baking up a storm. Good for you.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies. A lot to be Thankful for this year and I suspect for the coming years also.
> ...


You are going to have a full day of eating. Happy Thanksgiving to you too Gali!
That story about the turkey is too funny. I needed something funny to start my day. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait for Loretta Lynch and Valeria to be gone.


Plus Nancy P and Harry Reid .


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

So tired of seeing all the sore losers. They believe anything, any rumor, about Trump but yet deny the black and white facts of all those emails. Maybe they would be happy if they were given a trophy just for participating.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus Nancy P and Harry Reid .


Yes them too.

Is it cold there Yarnie? Rainy and 60 degrees. Oh wait I see the sun peaking out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes her almond cake sounds so good.
> So happy for you and your new oven, you'll be baking up a storm. Good for you.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies. A lot to be Thankful for this year and I suspect for the coming years also.
> ...


Almond cake is good, but needs special pan. Seems Norwegians always have to have special pans and cookie cutters for cakes and cookies. But boy are they yummy, that's what happens when you are part Norwegian. Also Lef sa have to use potato ricer . But ricer is good for smash potatoes and put fruit in just to get juice for jam.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> So tired of seeing all the sore losers. They believe anything, any rumor, about Trump but yet deny the black and white facts of all those emails. Maybe they would be happy if they were given a trophy just for participating.


oh to funny trophy do you know how many would have to made . :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes them too.
> 
> Is it cold there Yarnie? Rainy and 60 degrees. Oh wait I see the sun peaking out.


No up in 40's but rain all day.

You are going to love convention oven. Makes cakes ect so lite and tastie.

Little red line I don't care if you think it is spelt wrong. Get a blue if you must do lines I like blue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes her almond cake sounds so good.
> So happy for you and your new oven, you'll be baking up a storm. Good for you.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies. A lot to be Thankful for this year and I suspect for the coming years also.
> ...


Sounds like a very nice day for you, American Legion has the best food.

Love the Turkey story can't top that .

Have a Blessed Thanksgiving All on here. So much to be thankful for as you have mention.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope all of you enjoy your time with family and friends and safe travels for those who are on the road


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving!

We are going to New Orleans, bringing pecan pie and shrimp and merleton casserole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> Hope everyone has a blessed Thanksgiving!
> 
> We are going to New Orleans, bringing pecan pie and shrimp and merleton casserole.


gee if you can swing up to my place pecan pie, shrimp.

What is a merleton casserole sounds interesting?


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry I spelled it wrong. I always use an "e". Mirliton. I included a link below to what they are. They look like alien pods or something but they taste amazing.

http://makegroceries.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/mirliton/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> Sorry I spelled it wrong. I always use an "e". Mirliton. I included a link below to what they are. They look like alien pods or something but they taste amazing.
> 
> http://makegroceries.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/mirliton/


So it is a squash, is it sweet ? It sounds good, wonder if they carry it up here.

If you have a recipe you could share would love to try it. Maybe whole foods carries squash or Trader Joes.

Thanks Hope your Thanksgiving is a blessed day for you and your family.

Glad to see you back on here again.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

mh1953 said:


> So tired of seeing all the sore losers. They believe anything, any rumor, about Trump but yet deny the black and white facts of all those emails. Maybe they would be happy if they were given a trophy just for participating.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

mh1953 said:


> Sorry I spelled it wrong. I always use an "e". Mirliton. I included a link below to what they are. They look like alien pods or something but they taste amazing.
> 
> http://makegroceries.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/mirliton/


Thanks for the link and picture. I love squash. Last night I had a delicata squash, filled with left-over pasta and meat sauce, baked then grated parmesan. Now I hope to find your mirliton one day.

TL ladies and safe travels.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I sure do have a recipe, here is the link:

http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/vegetables/entree08.htm

The only thing I do different is I don't add crab boil and I use butter instead of margarine. If you can find them you will love them.

They aren't sweet at all and the flesh is sort of like a regular pear, but not sweet. Hard to describe. My mirliton are simmering away as we speak.

Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

mh1953 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We especially need to pray for the Electoral College on Dec 19th. The Liberal Democrats have not given up, and they have plans for no-good on or before that date.


I have been reading that these cry babies want to not vote at all or give their votes to Hillary. We didn't carry on this way when Obama was elected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

To all my Denim friends have a happy and safe Thanksgiving. Eat what you like and want and enjoy time with family and friends.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Blessings to all this Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> I sure do have a recipe, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/vegetables/entree08.htm
> 
> ...


I love squash! I am going to try and find me some of those. 
Welcome back and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You know this looks like something I would do but not this year. 
http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Debra+with+Turkey+everyone+loves+raymond&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=20DC2ED39A952DD93A0720DC2ED39A952DD93A07&v_t=aolmail-aolmail
Happy Thanksgiving friends. Happy Day for you too WCK!
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes her almond cake sounds so good.
> So happy for you and your new oven, you'll be baking up a storm. Good for you.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies. A lot to be Thankful for this year and I suspect for the coming years also.
> ...


A busy day ahead for you Gali; lots of good company at the Legion!

DB#1's first wife was from New Zealand and had never made a turkey before she invited the whole family for their first Christmas dinner together. She put the turkey in breast side down too. Then Mom whipped cream for dessert and spooned what she thought was sugar from the dish on top of the stove only to find out that it was salt - she found out the hard way that New Zealanders keep salt in a bowl rather than a shaker :sm09: We all had a good laugh and enjoyed dinner anyway.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

mh1953 said:


> Sorry I spelled it wrong. I always use an "e". Mirliton. I included a link below to what they are. They look like alien pods or something but they taste amazing.
> 
> http://makegroceries.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/mirliton/


We have them up here too - but are like the Texans and call them chayote. I've roasted them and stir fried them and they're yummy both ways.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know this looks like something I would do but not this year.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Debra+with+Turkey+everyone+loves+raymond&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=20DC2ED39A952DD93A0720DC2ED39A952DD93A07&v_t=aolmail-aolmail
> Happy Thanksgiving friends. Happy Day for you too WCK!
> ♥


 :sm09: Don't ask your son how the turkey got made! Are you having your family dinner tomorrow or on Friday?
Don't try this one though :sm23: 
http://faithtap.com/2110/woman-drops-turkey/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: Don't ask your son how the turkey got made! Are you having your family dinner tomorrow or on Friday?
> Don't try this one though :sm23:
> http://faithtap.com/2110/woman-drops-turkey/


Ha. That is a big bird.
This is how I feel right now. 
http://www.facebook.com/stuffnowandhere/photos/a.236882719849580.1073741827.236871996517319/549295645274951/?type=3&theater :sm09:


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> We have them up here too - but are like the Texans and call them chayote. I've roasted them and stir fried them and they're yummy both ways.


They are yummy and only available this time of year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope all of you enjoyed your Thanksgiving feasts and if you were brave enough to shop - that you survived the experience :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I enjoyed my feast until about 4:00 in the morning not so much.

Shopping is not something I do on Black Friday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard this tonight and thought oh how much this song reminds me of life is moving on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey, Watch PBS Wed. night. 

They will have winter in Wisconsin from the air.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://purrtacular.com/30-hilarious-issues-that-only-cat-owners-will-understand/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cat-owners-4


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I enjoyed my feast until about 4:00 in the morning not so much.
> 
> Shopping is not something I do on Black Friday.


4 am is not a good time to be reminded of feasting - unless you are still up feasting! Hope you're feeling better today.

How is DS's puppy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard this tonight and thought oh how much this song reminds me of life is moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I will try to remember.
> 
> No Black Friday or Saturday shopping for me. I am to old to keep up with the mad house.
> 
> ...


Your hands could probably make those potholders in your sleep by now Joey! Are these also going to Haiti?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Storming here!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storming here!


Just rain here. wind rain and yucky here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://purrtacular.com/30-hilarious-issues-that-only-cat-owners-will-understand/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cat-owners-4


Looks like Willy acts like Willy except doesn't look like Willie. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 4 am is not a good time to be reminded of feasting - unless you are still up feasting! Hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> How is DS's puppy?


Doing good today finial.

Puppy report they found nothing in her lungs and the cancer in her leg has not spread. But they may have to remove her leg. But she is o.k. and will not have to be put down. Broke son's heart to think that he may have too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My gosh fun happening around here well not fun.

Neighbor up north deer hunting. Mrs. Neighbor home with one of the dogs they have three Lab's. So Hubby goes out in morning and our wire fence is bent down and mean bent down. He sees a foot print on other side in neighbors yard. 

So He goes to see if Mrs. Neighbor is O.K. Seem there was a visitor that night(happen 2 nights ago) open their side gate and jump over our fence, bent it half way done.

Now this is what they figured out happen. Stranger open gate on side yarn. Mrs. Neighbor let the dog out and did not see any one. But visitor did and hop over our fence. He didn't expect to see a dog I am sure. Mrs. Neighbor had gone out front to get something out of her car and dog was standing next to her. She wonder how he got there and then went to side of house and saw gate was open. Someone was up to no good and thanks be to God the dog scared person away. But into our yard. But said person must have been scared enough to keep going. I told Hubby wonder why our yard light was on thought it was an animal. It is a lite senser comes on when something is in front of it.

So now Mr. Neighbor is home and ever thing gets lock up at night. garden shed, machine shed, garage, and house. Not use to having something like this happen. 
Oh well we are all safe God is taking care of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey where is every one to much Turkey?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL are you o.k. Have not heard from you since you got back and were getting treatment for your back.

Hope you are o.k.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they are. They are also having a women's conference and they thought that it would be nice to give each one of the ladies one. My total now is 234. I am going slower as my hands are hurting. As I was looking for where some more cotton yarn could be hiding, I found two Rubbermaid tubs with finished items, hats, octopi and dishcloths. Also crib blankets. (quilted printed panels, I bound with bias tape). I found two packages of cotton from Hobby Lobby. Three skeins each, 2 - 14 oz, 1 - 12 oz. color coordinated. I can make 14 potholders from each package and have some left over. So far all the cotton is from my stash.


Finding those finished items is a great surprise! Now you're further ahead than you thought with your hats :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storming here!


Hope it's clearing up for you CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing good today finial.
> 
> Puppy report they found nothing in her lungs and the cancer in her leg has not spread. But they may have to remove her leg. But she is o.k. and will not have to be put down. Broke son's heart to think that he may have too.


Hey Yarnie, glad you're feeling better and wonderful news that the puppy's cancer hasn't spread!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh fun happening around here well not fun.
> 
> Neighbor up north deer hunting. Mrs. Neighbor home with one of the dogs they have three Lab's. So Hubby goes out in morning and our wire fence is bent down and mean bent down. He sees a foot print on other side in neighbors yard.
> 
> ...


That's scary Yarnie. Thankful that it turned out ok and glad that dog scared the stranger off. Motion lights are a good idea even if animals set them off, they startle strangers too. DH used to travel a lot when we first moved here and our house is set back a long way from the road with a steep driveway. DH replaced the manual gate with an electric on that needs a remote control or use a code on keypad to open it. Someone could still climb over the fence or gate but it would be a long walk down to the house


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just rain here. wind rain and yucky here.


We had lots of rain. It is over now. No tv or internet for a few hours. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing good today finial.
> 
> Puppy report they found nothing in her lungs and the cancer in her leg has not spread. But they may have to remove her leg. But she is o.k. and will not have to be put down. Broke son's heart to think that he may have too.


Oh that is sad. She can make it without one leg. Otis does. I am glad they don't have to put her down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh fun happening around here well not fun.
> 
> Neighbor up north deer hunting. Mrs. Neighbor home with one of the dogs they have three Lab's. So Hubby goes out in morning and our wire fence is bent down and mean bent down. He sees a foot print on other side in neighbors yard.
> 
> ...


That is scary. I am glad the stranger took off. Too bad the dog didn't bite the stranger in the butt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did something stupid tonight. I cooked broccoli in the microwave . I covered the bowl with plastic wrap, then was not careful when taking off the plastic. The steam burned the backs of index and middle finger. It only hurts when I crochet. The yarn rubs the back of those fingers. So I put the potholderson hold for at least tonight.
> 
> It has been raining here all day.
> 
> Yarnie I'm glad the fence incident turned out ok.


Oh that must hurt. Does cool water help. I have heard that putting an egg on burn helps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did something stupid tonight. I cooked broccoli in the microwave . I covered the bowl with plastic wrap, then was not careful when taking off the plastic. The steam burned the backs of index and middle finger. It only hurts when I crochet. The yarn rubs the back of those fingers. So I put the potholderson hold for at least tonight.
> 
> It has been raining here all day.
> 
> Yarnie I'm glad the fence incident turned out ok.


Oh Joey am so sorry to hear about you hurting your fingers. That is not good.

Raining here all day too. Just glad it is only rain and not hail.

Be praying for you and those fingers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is scary. I am glad the stranger took off. Too bad the dog didn't bite the stranger in the butt.


The dog would have but think the person jump over the fence before dog got to person. Husband thinks that is why the fence was bent over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The dog would have but think the person jump over the fence before dog got to person. Husband thinks that is why the fence was bent over.


Did bridgegate clean up their mess in your yard?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know I said I wasn't going to knit presents but I am making a gag gift for my GD. I am making her a chicken hat. I have been laughing while I am making it. She will love it. It is white like some of hers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to knit presents but I am making a gag gift for my GD. I am making her a chicken hat. I have been laughing while I am making it. She will love it. It is white like some of hers.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did bridgegate clean up their mess in your yard?


Oh yes they planted grass seed again and cover it with straw. I mean is that the third or fourth time it has been done. Cars are driving through above speed limit see police lights every night another person stop. Now I notice that across the street company no sure which one is digging up edge of yard on neighbor's lawn. Guess it is not finish on that side.

We were also told by one of the contractors to go to town office and tell them we will not be cleaning up sidewalk for winter. As the apron is so close to sideway that snow plow's coming through would throw salt out and it would hit sidewalk and turn it to ice. Said we can put in notice and they will have to be responsible for cleaning it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oh you and make sure she does the Chicken dance too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes they planted grass seed again and cover it with straw. I mean is that the third or fourth time it has been done. Cars are driving through above speed limit see police lights every night another person stop. Now I notice that across the street company no sure which one is digging up edge of yard on neighbor's lawn. Guess it is not finish on that side.
> 
> We were also told by one of the contractors to go to town office and tell them we will not be cleaning up sidewalk for winter. As the apron is so close to sideway that snow plow's coming through would throw salt out and it would hit sidewalk and turn it to ice. Said we can put in notice and they will have to be responsible for cleaning it.


Maybe the police are making more money to add to the building of the new bridge. Is it a toll bridge?
You better go to the town office to put your notice in. It may take awhile.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you and make sure she does the Chicken dance too.


She will. She kept showing me chicken vests on pinterest. I told her don't even think of me making a chicken sweater. I had already make the hat but just getting the wings done. So silly but she will love it. Everyone will get a laugh out of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did something stupid tonight. I cooked broccoli in the microwave . I covered the bowl with plastic wrap, then was not careful when taking off the plastic. The steam burned the backs of index and middle finger. It only hurts when I crochet. The yarn rubs the back of those fingers. So I put the potholderson hold for at least tonight.
> 
> It has been raining here all day.
> 
> Yarnie I'm glad the fence incident turned out ok.


That steam really builds up - sorry that you burned your fingers Joey. Good to give your hands a rest while you heal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is sad. She can make it without one leg. Otis does. I am glad they don't have to put her down.


Has Otis stayed close to home since he and Chewy went on their adventure?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has Otis stayed close to home since he and Chewy went on their adventure?


Yes. He is on a chain while outside. Chewy hasn't ran away but has chewed up some shoes that the grands leave on the porch. While the family was hunting he gave me a good work out. He wants to play for hours and he plays rough.
How was your first Sunday to keep the store open? Did you have lots of customers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to knit presents but I am making a gag gift for my GD. I am making her a chicken hat. I have been laughing while I am making it. She will love it. It is white like some of hers.


 :sm09: cute - please post a pic when you're done. But what if she asks you to make sweaters for the chicks?
http://www.instructables.com/id/Chicken-Sweater/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes they planted grass seed again and cover it with straw. I mean is that the third or fourth time it has been done. Cars are driving through above speed limit see police lights every night another person stop. Now I notice that across the street company no sure which one is digging up edge of yard on neighbor's lawn. Guess it is not finish on that side.
> 
> We were also told by one of the contractors to go to town office and tell them we will not be cleaning up sidewalk for winter. As the apron is so close to sideway that snow plow's coming through would throw salt out and it would hit sidewalk and turn it to ice. Said we can put in notice and they will have to be responsible for cleaning it.


Are they coming back in the spring to do a final cleanup?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: cute - please post a pic when you're done. But what if she asks you to make sweaters for the chicks?
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Chicken-Sweater/


I will. If she asked I would. I told her I would teach her to knit. She tried when she was about 14 but gave up. That is the sweater she showed me plus a chicken with a santa hat on. Too funny.
Here is the pattern.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-chicken-hat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you and make sure she does the Chicken dance too.


brings new meaning to dancing with bells on



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153808824003470


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. He is on a chain while outside. Chewy hasn't ran away but has chewed up some shoes that the grands leave on the porch. While the family was hunting he gave me a good work out. He wants to play for hours and he plays rough.
> How was your first Sunday to keep the store open? Did you have lots of customers?


I still had last Sunday off and will be open the 3 Sundays before Christmas. Saturday and today were busy days though. A couple of weeks ago I agreed to make 2 mermaid tail blankets for a customer's granddaughters. The first one is almost finished, just have to sew the fins on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe the police are making more money to add to the building of the new bridge. Is it a toll bridge?
> You better go to the town office to put your notice in. It may take awhile.


Oh am sure they are making money . No not a toll bridge but they are building a new town office building so may need money for that.

It's not a troll bridge either. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will. If she asked I would. I told her I would teach her to knit. She tried when she was about 14 but gave up. That is the sweater she showed me plus a chicken with a santa hat on. Too funny.
> Here is the pattern.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-chicken-hat


Oh my gosh the person who made that pattern has to have a good sense of humor. It is cute.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will. If she asked I would. I told her I would teach her to knit. She tried when she was about 14 but gave up. That is the sweater she showed me plus a chicken with a santa hat on. Too funny.
> Here is the pattern.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-chicken-hat


You can get everyone to model it for Christmas photos :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> brings new meaning to dancing with bells on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still had last Sunday off and will be open the 3 Sundays before Christmas. Saturday and today were busy days though. A couple of weeks ago I agreed to make 2 mermaid tail blankets for a customer's granddaughters. The first one is almost finished, just have to sew the fins on.


I remember you said Dec. Will you be open on Christmas Eve. I can't believe you have almost finished the Mermaid blanket. It would take me forever. Pictures when you finish please.

I gave my sister her mittens for her B/day plus her cross bracelet. She wore the mittens when it was in the 70's here. I told her she could take them off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still had last Sunday off and will be open the 3 Sundays before Christmas. Saturday and today were busy days though. A couple of weeks ago I agreed to make 2 mermaid tail blankets for a customer's granddaughters. The first one is almost finished, just have to sew the fins on.


Is that all you are doing? I should think if you stayed up over night you could get everything done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey don't forget PBS 7:00 Wed. night "Wisconsin in the winter from the air"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember you said Dec. Will you be open on Christmas Eve. I can't believe you have almost finished the Mermaid blanket. It would take me forever. Pictures when you finish please.
> 
> I gave my sister her mittens for her B/day plus her cross bracelet. She wore the mittens when it was in the 70's here. I told her she could take them off.


Your sister loved her mittens! Is it colder at her place yet?

Yes, I'll be open until 3 pm on Christmas Eve. The blanket is like a sleeping bag; it's crochet so it works up more quickly. This is a pic of the design


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey don't forget PBS 7:00 Wed. night "Wisconsin in the winter from the air"


Are those aerial videos of your state Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your sister loved her mittens! Is it colder at her place yet?
> 
> Yes, I'll be open until 3 pm on Christmas Eve. The blanket is like a sleeping bag; it's crochet so it works up more quickly. This is a pic of the design


oh I love it . My gosh what do you do in your spare time? 
:sm19:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are those aerial videos of your state Yarnie?


yes the last time it was Wisconsin from the air it was in the late spring or summer. It is so neat to see what our state looks like from the air.

Saw parts of the winter one coming up beautiful what little they use to get us to watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed God Bless all of us .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not caught up on reading posts I missed. Have been away for Thanksgiving and visiting my husband's son. All were fun. 

Hope all is ok with everyone.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I still had last Sunday off and will be open the 3 Sundays before Christmas. Saturday and today were busy days though. A couple of weeks ago I agreed to make 2 mermaid tail blankets for a customer's granddaughters. The first one is almost finished, just have to sew the fins on.


Sounds like a lot to take on, I'm only saying that because I also took on a project for a friend. It's just a pair of mittens :sm09: :sm09: 
Glad business is good for you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am sure they are making money . No not a toll bridge but they are building a new town office building so may need money for that.
> 
> It's not a troll bridge either. :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh the person who made that pattern has to have a good sense of humor. It is cute.


Needs a couple knitted I-cords hanging in the back, each with a knitted egg on them. :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your sister loved her mittens! Is it colder at her place yet?
> 
> Yes, I'll be open until 3 pm on Christmas Eve. The blanket is like a sleeping bag; it's crochet so it works up more quickly. This is a pic of the design


Lovely pattern WCK


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK your to much thanks for the giggles and I do mean giggles.


A few years back Joe Boxer, a male underwear company, had that for one of its commercials. I haven't seen them in a while. I wonder if they have gone out of business. I totally enjoyed this version over the Hershey's Kisses commercial. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope this doesn't happen to anyone. lol 
http://www.facebook.com/300127576697176/photos/a.300137270029540.68704.300127576697176/1233995163310408/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to anyone. lol
> http://www.facebook.com/300127576697176/photos/a.300137270029540.68704.300127576697176/1233995163310408/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you know?
http://www.facebook.com/loveofchristmas365.24.7/photos/a.444525468991601.1073741829.444477162329765/802630093181135/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have not caught up on reading posts I missed. Have been away for Thanksgiving and visiting my husband's son. All were fun.
> 
> Hope all is ok with everyone.


That's great news LL! Glad to hear you had a good Thanksgiving with family. How is your back doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> A few years back Joe Boxer, a male underwear company, had that for one of its commercials. I haven't seen them in a while. I wonder if they have gone out of business. I totally enjoyed this version over the Hershey's Kisses commercial. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I missed the Hershey's Kisses commercial; is that a good thing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to anyone. lol
> http://www.facebook.com/300127576697176/photos/a.300137270029540.68704.300127576697176/1233995163310408/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


The first Christmas Charlie and Sally joined us, Sally tried to climb the tree and pulled it down on herself. Charlie innocently sat and watched her :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you know?
> http://www.facebook.com/loveofchristmas365.24.7/photos/a.444525468991601.1073741829.444477162329765/802630093181135/?type=3&theater


I didn't know that; thanks for sharing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are your fingers today Joey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I put aloe on them before Iwent to bed. This morning they only hurt if I put them in water that was too warm. I am able to crochet again.


Good news :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news LL! Glad to hear you had a good Thanksgiving with family. How is your back doing?


I'm doing ok. I went to PT yesterday. I am not going any more unless I think I need it. I must do stretches.

How are you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I put aloe on them before Iwent to bed. This morning they only hurt if I put them in water that was too warm. I am able to crochet again.


Glad they are better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm doing ok. I went to PT yesterday. I am not going any more unless I think I need it. I must do stretches.
> 
> How are you?


Your back better?

Joeys I am glad you are back to crocheting. Can't keep a good person down.

I think I need to watch Christmas with the "Kranks". I am just not in the mood to decorate. Party yes but decorate no. Anyone else in that mood? Maybe going Christmas shopping this weekend will get me in the mood.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your back better?
> 
> Joeys I am glad you are back to crocheting. Can't keep a good person down.
> 
> I think I need to watch Christmas with the "Kranks". I am just not in the mood to decorate. Party yes but decorate no. Anyone else in that mood? Maybe going Christmas shopping this weekend will get me in the mood.


Much better. Still not 100%. Must stretch.

I'm not in the mood for decorating. I never am...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Much better. Still not 100%. Must stretch.
> 
> I'm not in the mood for decorating. I never am...


That is wonderful about your back. 
I will get in the mood but will not go full blown this year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful about your back.
> I will get in the mood but will not go full blown this year.


It is so much work for such a short time. If you have Christmas at your house or have kids - then it is all worth while.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgia during a tornado. Amen!
http://www.facebook.com/wsbtv/videos/vb.10505090694/10154990924175695/?type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Georgia during a tornado. Amen!
> http://www.facebook.com/wsbtv/videos/vb.10505090694/10154990924175695/?type=2&theater


saw that on TV too . Hey how are you? I have done outdoors decorating we got done today.

Suppose to have ice rain mix with a bit of snow but won't be around long as ground not frozen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm doing ok. I went to PT yesterday. I am not going any more unless I think I need it. I must do stretches.
> 
> How are you?


Oh that is nice to hear that back is better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Read that Webster's dictionary has add a new word. Tink, meaning to rip out knitting.

Well what do you tink of that?

I tink it is nice to have a new word for ripping away, that is what I tink.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I put aloe on them before Iwent to bed. This morning they only hurt if I put them in water that was too warm. I am able to crochet again.


Glad your fingers are healing.

I tink that is wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last two days busy busy , went to Susan's Fiber shop. It is out in the country and lots of sheep too.

Well I was looking for Barbara Walkers book one's I did not have. Of course I had to get some super bulky yarn. See Vogue issue has pattern for eternity scarf. Fast knit, and of course check out New York's Fall fashion week. Big thing on run way this last fall super bulk knits. One man from Japan oh my gosh couldn't believe the things he did with yarn. His Name is Motohiro Tanji, if you get a chance look him up and see.

So any way Susan order book for me and I talk to her about Bulky yarn and she order me some beautiful grey bulky yarn. She also ordered some for the shop. When went in to get yarn took some of the fall bulky yarn picture in to show her. Oh my gosh I have spent the last two days trying to find the simple crop top sweater pattern she like. Found it but company does not carry pattern any more.

That just tinks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last two days busy busy , went to Susan's Fiber shop. It is out in the country and lots of sheep too.
> 
> Well I was looking for Barbara Walkers book one's I did not have. Of course I had to get some super bulky yarn. See Vogue issue has pattern for eternity scarf. Fast knit, and of course check out New York's Fall fashion week. Big thing on run way this last fall super bulk knits. One man from Japan oh my gosh couldn't believe the things he did with yarn. His Name is Motohiro Tanji, if you get a chance look him up and see.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: Isn't that the way it always is? The tinking I mean. Sorry about the pattern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie did you watch the Wisconsin Winter from the air? We did. Too much time was taken up by fund raising. Husband was able to watch basket ball game during the breaks.
> 
> Fingers are good today. A little pink, but no pain. I am back at crocheting again.
> 
> Yesterday, I stopped at a yarn shop in a neighboring town. I saw quite a few new yarns, especially the bulky ones. But I was good, I walked out of the shore, with 6 new pattern leaflets, and my money in my pocket.


Yes watch it and was disappointed not like first one. Like you said to much time fund raising.

Glad fingers are getting better.

Oh you proud of you pockets full and new leaflets. Wish I could say the same. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: Isn't that the way it always is? The tinking I mean. Sorry about the pattern.


why yes that is what you get from to much tinking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> why yes that is what you get from to much tinking.


Sometimes tinking is a good thing. O I sound like Martha Stewart. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes tinking is a good thing. O I sound like Martha Stewart. :sm05:


well that is just to funny Martha how have you been? Not good to tink about what you sound like me tinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to put this about crack hands last winter and forgot now it is getting cold again brought it out.

Lady in post office and I were talking about cracks in our hands. She told me to use Neutrogena and said she uses it all the time as handle mail can dry hands out.

So I bought some Neutrogena Hand cream original and it really works may take a couple of days but it sure works.

Also must mention it the Norwegian formula surprise isn't it . We are not just the Lena and Ollie 's of the world. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well that is just to funny Martha how have you been? Not good to tink about what you sound like me tinks.


Yes we do tink alike . Don't we? Here a tink, there a tink. Everywhere a tink, tink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm doing ok. I went to PT yesterday. I am not going any more unless I think I need it. I must do stretches.
> 
> How are you?


I'm doing good too LL. Be careful not to lift anything too heavy or move with your back out of alignment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was going to put this about crack hands last winter and forgot now it is getting cold again brought it out.
> 
> Lady in post office and I were talking about cracks in our hands. She told me to use Neutrogena and said she uses it all the time as handle mail can dry hands out.
> 
> ...


I have trouble with my hands all the time. Using a sugar scrub helps too. I may have to get me some of that. It is 40 right now. We are suppose to get a killing frost this weekend.Brrrr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your back better?
> 
> Joeys I am glad you are back to crocheting. Can't keep a good person down.
> 
> I think I need to watch Christmas with the "Kranks". I am just not in the mood to decorate. Party yes but decorate no. Anyone else in that mood? Maybe going Christmas shopping this weekend will get me in the mood.


We haven't done any decorating at home yet, we don't usually start until after the middle of Dec.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful about your back.
> I will get in the mood but will not go full blown this year.


That's probably a good idea with Mr. Chewy in the house :sm23: He might undecorate, faster than you can decorate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Read that Webster's dictionary has add a new word. Tink, meaning to rip out knitting.
> 
> Well what do you tink of that?
> 
> I tink it is nice to have a new word for ripping away, that is what I tink.


I like how you tink :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like how you tink :sm11: :sm23:


Well when you are right you always tink the right way .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last two days busy busy , went to Susan's Fiber shop. It is out in the country and lots of sheep too.
> 
> Well I was looking for Barbara Walkers book one's I did not have. Of course I had to get some super bulky yarn. See Vogue issue has pattern for eternity scarf. Fast knit, and of course check out New York's Fall fashion week. Big thing on run way this last fall super bulk knits. One man from Japan oh my gosh couldn't believe the things he did with yarn. His Name is Motohiro Tanji, if you get a chance look him up and see.
> 
> ...


I looked him up -- he seems so young. And he has some very unusual designs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie did you watch the Wisconsin Winter from the air? We did. Too much time was taken up by fund raising. Husband was able to watch basket ball game during the breaks.
> 
> Fingers are good today. A little pink, but no pain. I am back at crocheting again.
> 
> Yesterday, I stopped at a yarn shop in a neighboring town. I saw quite a few new yarns, especially the bulky ones. But I was good, I walked out of the shore, with 6 new pattern leaflets, and my money in my pocket.


Such discipline!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I looked him up -- he seems so young. And he has some very unusual designs


I love them but then I am a bit wired when it comes to that. I mean it is all in what you tink you like I just tink I like wired


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love them but then I am a bit wired when it comes to that.


In case we ever get an extra head and arms :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In case we ever get an extra head and arms :sm23:


I can't figure that one out. What does it mean? I can't tink of a reason for it. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't figure that one out. What does it mean? I can't tink of a reason for it. :sm16:


Motohiro Tanjii tinks we need more options for how we wear our sweaters :sm23: What do you tink Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In case we ever get an extra head and arms :sm23:


I know would not wear it as with no bra I would be dragging though the peep hole. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I tink I need other options that's what I am tinking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I tink I need other options that's what I am tinking.


Don't over tink it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Don't over tink it


That's the problem I over tink my brain is over tinking all the time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I tink I need other options that's what I am tinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must tink der box does not fit my head.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off tired tonight. So I tink I will get off.

May God be with us and bless us everyone. That is what I am tinking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Getting off tired tonight. So I tink I will get off.
> 
> May God be with us and bless us everyone. That is what I am tinking.


Good tinking Yarnie; see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is nice to hear that back is better.


 :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was going to put this about crack hands last winter and forgot now it is getting cold again brought it out.
> 
> Lady in post office and I were talking about cracks in our hands. She told me to use Neutrogena and said she uses it all the time as handle mail can dry hands out.
> 
> ...


Thank you, YL. I must get some.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have trouble with my hands all the time. Using a sugar scrub helps too. I may have to get me some of that. It is 40 right now. We are suppose to get a killing frost this weekend.Brrrr.


What is a sugar scrub?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

G'morning Ladies, I haven't knitted nor crocheted so no Tinking! Been under the weather as went out with DH & picked up someone's virus so was vomiting/trotting all one night. So not going out except around here. MEDICARE still has NOT approved the O2 generator to carry so staying close to home with home O2 generator. 

Some of my people fighting pipeline. Makes me angry as the gov.ð (Obo) is using water to force them to leave, but they didn't do same to the black rioters/looters in cities across the US! Now, they aren't allowing supplies to be brought to them! We INDIANS are everywhere across the states & are talking to Trump about our abuse! I'm praying hard to our Spirits for help & of course God is our Master! God have mercy!

Trump was right about McCain as he was mean to the INDIANS in AZ! He is a Nothing! Go Trump!

Sorry to rant, but my people have called me to help so I'm doing what I can when I'm well enough!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> G'morning Ladies, I haven't knitted nor crocheted so no Tinking! Been under the weather as went out with DH & picked up someone's virus so was vomiting/trotting all one night. So not going out except around here. MEDICARE still has NOT approved the O2 generator to carry so staying close to home with home O2 generator.
> 
> Some of my people fighting pipeline. Makes me angry as the gov.???? (Obo) is using water to force them to leave, but they didn't do same to the black rioters/looters in cities across the US! Now, they aren't allowing supplies to be brought to them! We INDIANS are everywhere across the states & are talking to Trump about our abuse! I'm praying hard to our Spirits for help & of course God is our Master! God have mercy!
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Janie. Am so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. It's so easy to pick things up. I tell my husband to WASH YOUR HANDS all the time - and don't touch things when we are out.

Take care.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good to hear from you, Janie. Am so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. It's so easy to pick things up. I tell my husband to WASH YOUR HANDS all the time - and don't touch things when we are out.
> 
> Take care.


Thank you LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you LL.


 :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Janie sorry about not feeling well sounds like it really took over not good hope you are feeling better.

As to smaller oxygen tank why can't they supply it makes no sense to me. But then anything government does makes no sense.

Yes agree Indians have suffer through no fault of their own. Wonder if it will ever change nay sure it will not.

Feel better soon.

Glad you don't have to tink :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot to add site also you can see Motohiro tanji whole collection for fall.

Motohiro Tanju fall 16 rtw. If you want to see something different go there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Any oil or lotion mixed with sugar and rub on your hands then rinse. It gets rid of dead skin.


Lukelucy said:


> What is a sugar scrub?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Any oil or lotion mixed with sugar and rub on your hands then rinse. It gets rid of dead skin.


Thank you! Live and learn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! Live and learn.


Nice to know CB. and how are you doing LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice to know CB. and how are you doing LL?


Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
> travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


So sorry LL about your Aunt. Sending prayers & hugs to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Janie sorry about not feeling well sounds like it really took over not good hope you are feeling better.
> 
> As to smaller oxygen tank why can't they supply it makes no sense to me. But then anything government does makes no sense.
> 
> ...


Thank you Yarnie. I hope you saw the picture of the necklace! I love it & many thanks!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well when you are right you always tink the right way .


Just don't confuse all your tinkering with any tinkling you might need to do. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
> travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


Sorry to hear about your aunt. Sending hugs and strength your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Yarnie. I hope you saw the picture of the necklace! I love it & many thanks!


Sorry to hear you caught someone's cooties. Take care and enjoy the warm temps and the sun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sorry LL about your Aunt. Sending prayers & hugs to you.


Thank you. It was time - 11 years in a nursing home is too much...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt. Sending hugs and strength your way.


Thank you, Solo. It's the end of an era.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> G'morning Ladies, I haven't knitted nor crocheted so no Tinking! Been under the weather as went out with DH & picked up someone's virus so was vomiting/trotting all one night. So not going out except around here. MEDICARE still has NOT approved the O2 generator to carry so staying close to home with home O2 generator.
> 
> Some of my people fighting pipeline. Makes me angry as the gov.ð (Obo) is using water to force them to leave, but they didn't do same to the black rioters/looters in cities across the US! Now, they aren't allowing supplies to be brought to them! We INDIANS are everywhere across the states & are talking to Trump about our abuse! I'm praying hard to our Spirits for help & of course God is our Master! God have mercy!
> 
> ...


I am sorry you have been sick. I can't understand why Medicare isn't getting your oxygen. Could you buy your own tank?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
> travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


Oh I am sorry for your loss. That is a long time to be in a nursing home. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I am sorry for your loss. That is a long time to be in a nursing home. XX


It brings childhood memories - I haven't seen her in years - decades really. My cousins (her children) I have been in touch with.
You see, there are family dynamics at play. She is my half aunt. Her family and mine - very different.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry you have been sick. I can't understand why Medicare isn't getting your oxygen. Could you buy your own tank?


Yes, I could buy the O2 generator but it has a high cost!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
> travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


Oh so very sorry to hear that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Yarnie. I hope you saw the picture of the necklace! I love it & many thanks!


I saw it Janie and thought that just shows how much we mean to each other . Love you girl, stay well now after what you have been going through want you well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just don't confuse all your tinkering with any tinkling you might need to do. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12: :sm12:


Hey I am really good at tinking but really good at tinkling .I am in to ringing my tinkles don't you know. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I touch something on my windows 10 was not suppose too. Oh I hope it is o.k. Don't want tech to get upset with me again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> G'morning Ladies, I haven't knitted nor crocheted so no Tinking! Been under the weather as went out with DH & picked up someone's virus so was vomiting/trotting all one night. So not going out except around here. MEDICARE still has NOT approved the O2 generator to carry so staying close to home with home O2 generator.
> 
> Some of my people fighting pipeline. Makes me angry as the gov.ð (Obo) is using water to force them to leave, but they didn't do same to the black rioters/looters in cities across the US! Now, they aren't allowing supplies to be brought to them! We INDIANS are everywhere across the states & are talking to Trump about our abuse! I'm praying hard to our Spirits for help & of course God is our Master! God have mercy!
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling better soon Janie; those bugs just wear you out. Also hoping you get the portable O2, it would make your life so much better.

Native people in both our countries have a lot of issues to face and people taking advantage of them. Prayers that tensions stop and real progress is made on the issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add site also you can see Motohiro tanji whole collection for fall.
> 
> Motohiro Tanju fall 16 rtw. If you want to see something different go there.


Here's the link
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/tokyo-fall-2016/motohiro-tanji/slideshow/collection#1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Doing fine. My elder aunt is dying. Just got a call from my cousin, her daughter. It is a matter of hours. I will
> travel to the funeral. She was in a nursing home for 11 years. That is a looonnnnggg time!


Sorry to hear about that LL, the passing of another generation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just don't confuse all your tinkering with any tinkling you might need to do. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm11: no distractions when tinkling is needed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the link
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/tokyo-fall-2016/motohiro-tanji/slideshow/collection#1


I just looked. Seems like they are making fun of us knitters.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie - are you still here or did windows10 take you down again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just looked. Seems like they are making fun of us knitters.


Designers can have strange creations, even when they aren't knit :sm23:

I still shake my head that young people pay more for new jeans with rips in them than they do for new regular jeans :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: no distractions when tinkling is needed


hey you never can tell it could be Mrs. Sliters I don't know if she join the wagon train up north.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Designers can have strange creations, even when they aren't knit :sm23:
> 
> I still shake my head that young people pay more for new jeans with rips in them than they do for new regular jeans :sm16:


I know. I would be ashamed to wear jeans with rips. Plus the wind would come thru. 
:sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hey you never can tell it could be Mrs. Sliters I don't know if she join the wagon train up north.


The Slithers family haven't shown up here yet, maybe they are still eating ice cream in Solo's walls :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just looked. Seems like they are making fun of us knitters.


They are not making fun of us CB, New York Fashion week is a time when the designers come out with things to get attention called advant guard. That is their way of getting attention. Their are so many designers showing their collection that they want to make sure others see what they are doing.

If you look at some of the collections it would make your hair stand up. But they also make ready to wear which is what you will see in stores.

Only the rich can afford their clothes that are shown on the runway.

I always check to see what is coming out for the season, especial knit wear. Vogue has a good show with knitted sweaters ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I would be ashamed to wear jeans with rips. Plus the wind would come thru.
> :sm16:


It all depends on which way the wind blows. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Love it bet it is really warm too.

Oh Mrs. Woolly pig is so cute where is her sweater and hat for Christmas at least a hat would be nice. Sure those little ears get cold up there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so very sorry to hear that.


The funeral is Tuesday. I'll make the long drive - one way over 3 hours...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about that LL, the passing of another generation.


Yes, it is sad to see it happen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Great work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The funeral is Tuesday. I'll make the long drive - one way over 3 hours...


Have a safe trip and God Bless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a safe trip and God Bless


Thank you, YL. Will drive down the day before and stay with a cousin. Then get up early. Funeral at 9:00. Will drive home (more than 3 hours) after that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. Will drive down the day before and stay with a cousin. Then get up early. Funeral at 9:00. Will drive home (more than 3 hours) after that.


Just take care glad you will not be doing the driving on same day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just take care glad you will not be doing the driving on same day.


Yes. Did not want to do that...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


OHhhh that is a great mermaid tail. The girl will be so happy to receive that . The woolly pig is cute too. Smarty pants.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: no distractions when tinkling is needed


This is so true. Your Mr. Slithers tried to distract me but it didn't work. :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago.  I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Love the colors in the mermaid tail. It looks so snuggly, who wouldn't love it. The pig is precious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The Slithers family haven't shown up here yet, maybe they are still eating ice cream in Solo's walls :sm23:


When did Mr. Slithers become a family man? I must have missed something. :sm15: :sm15: Well now, all I want for Christmas is a snake wrangler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
> http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


Love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The funeral is Tuesday. I'll make the long drive - one way over 3 hours...


Safe travels LL & sending prayers to you & family!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Lovely work & very cute pig!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovely work & very cute pig!


Are you feeling better Janie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
> http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


Oh my gosh too too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Safe travels LL & sending prayers to you & family!


beautiful picture Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When did Mr. Slithers become a family man? I must have missed something. :sm15: :sm15: Well now, all I want for Christmas is a snake wrangler.


As soon as he left the house to you and the puppies. Heading for Canada, like the rest of the Left .

Well may be not all of them I notice the ones who were leaving are still here, mostly actor and actress


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Safe travels LL & sending prayers to you & family!


Oh, Janie! I love the photo. It is such a great one! Thank you! You are fortunate
to be Indian. Such ceremony in the photo!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
> http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


That was funny.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As soon as he left the house to you and the puppies. Heading for Canada, like the rest of the Left .
> 
> Well may be not all of them I notice the ones who were leaving are still here, mostly actor and actress


I hope you are right, I know you always are, that WCK's Mr. Slithers has started his trip north. May he have good weather and doesn't slip slide away en route.

WCK, do let us know when your Mr. Slithers arrives. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Read that Webster's dictionary has add a new word. Tink, meaning to rip out knitting.
> 
> Well what do you tink of that?
> 
> I tink it is nice to have a new word for ripping away, that is what I tink.


Hi, was gone for the of Thanksgiving and came home with the plague. I couldn't stop coughing, but all is getting better. Finish a shawl and starting a new one. They are two from "Sock-Yarn Shawls II"

Oh "tink" is backwards for knit. Cute

More later! hugs all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi, was gone for the of Thanksgiving and came home with the plague. I couldn't stop coughing, but all is getting better. Finish a shawl and starting a new one. They are two from "Sock-Yarn Shawls II"
> 
> Oh "tink" is backwards for knit. Cute
> 
> More later! hugs all


LTL - Sorry you are not feeling well. Take care of yourself. Glad you are getting better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today was my daughter's Christmas Brunch. Three sets of my dishes for the tables. We used yarn for the centerpieces, Herrschners had their own yarn packaged like the bon bons. I was able to get it very reasonable, so they were the favors at each place setting. Then had more for others that did not sit at these tables. The table cloths were my mothers, from the 40's or 50's.


The tables are beautiful - beautifully decorated and set. You were sharing your mom's heirlooms. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today was my daughter's Christmas Brunch. Three sets of my dishes for the tables. We used yarn for the centerpieces, Herrschners had their own yarn packaged like the bon bons. I was able to get it very reasonable, so they were the favors at each place setting. Then had more for others that did not sit at these tables. The table cloths were my mothers, from the 40's or 50's.


Beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. Will drive down the day before and stay with a cousin. Then get up early. Funeral at 9:00. Will drive home (more than 3 hours) after that.


Hope that sharing memories with your cousins brings comfort to all of you LL. Drive safely!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> When did Mr. Slithers become a family man? I must have missed something. :sm15: :sm15: Well now, all I want for Christmas is a snake wrangler.


Well Yarnie mentioned Mrs. Slithers, so it seems Mr found a mate! Maybe that's what's keeping him within the walls :sm23: Time to hunt for that mongoose!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
> http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope you are right, I know you always are, that WCK's Mr. Slithers has started his trip north. May he have good weather and doesn't slip slide away en route.
> 
> WCK, do let us know when your Mr. Slithers arrives. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I've put Earl, Winkie, Sammy, Maddie, Callie & Max on the alert to watch for any activity from Mr Slithers or his family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hi, was gone for the of Thanksgiving and came home with the plague. I couldn't stop coughing, but all is getting better. Finish a shawl and starting a new one. They are two from "Sock-Yarn Shawls II"
> 
> Oh "tink" is backwards for knit. Cute
> 
> More later! hugs all


Glad you're feeling better; look after yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today was my daughter's Christmas Brunch. Three sets of my dishes for the tables. We used yarn for the centerpieces, Herrschners had their own yarn packaged like the bon bons. I was able to get it very reasonable, so they were the favors at each place setting. Then had more for others that did not sit at these tables. The table cloths were my mothers, from the 40's or 50's.


Beautiful place settings Joey! Wonderful that you can use your Mom's table cloths too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi, was gone for the of Thanksgiving and came home with the plague. I couldn't stop coughing, but all is getting better. Finish a shawl and starting a new one. They are two from "Sock-Yarn Shawls II"
> 
> Oh "tink" is backwards for knit. Cute
> 
> More later! hugs all


Sorry to hear you got the plague. Get well soon!

Are you still spinning? I would love to see your finished shawl.Hugs back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've put Earl, Winkie, Sammy, Maddie, Callie & Max on the alert to watch for any activity from Mr Slithers or his family


Yikes now I am going to dream of snakes. Cute pet names.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes now I am going to dream of snakes. Cute pet names.


Have your snakes gone into hibernation for the winter?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have your snakes gone into hibernation for the winter?


I don't know. I haven't seen any. I hope so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


It's been raining here too, the forecast is calling for some snow ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been raining here too, the forecast is calling for some snow ...


I hope you don't have snow for your day tomorrow. Be careful and stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


Part of my post disappeared :sm12:

I love the chicken hat! I can see everyone wanting to wear it Christmas morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Part of my post disappeared :sm12:
> 
> I love the chicken hat! I can see everyone wanting to wear it Christmas morning.


Chewy likes it too. I had to hide it from him. I can see lots of pics of this hat on facebook. haha Thanks. :sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope that sharing memories with your cousins brings comfort to all of you LL. Drive safely!


Thank you, WCK. I worry about driving...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


CB, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the chicken hat. It is soooo cute! Great job!!! Adroable!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


CB - Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


So So sweet! Your GD is very lucky, your a great GM CB


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the chicken hat. It is soooo cute! Great job!!! Adroable!


LL I wish you well after your lose. You have been thru a lot lately. Brighter days are ahead dear lady.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Today was my daughter's Christmas Brunch. Three sets of my dishes for the tables. We used yarn for the centerpieces, Herrschners had their own yarn packaged like the bon bons. I was able to get it very reasonable, so they were the favors at each place setting. Then had more for others that did not sit at these tables. The table cloths were my mothers, from the 40's or 50's.


Lovely table settings, and the table clothes remind me of Thanksgiving at MaMa and PaPa's house. Thanks for showing these for the last few years.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my , oh my gosh! A friend of mine sent this.
> http://m.hannity.com/articles/hanpr-election-493995/hilarious-trump-christmas-parody-is-the-15354656/


Spot On and hilarious. CB you sure have great friends.

That's Huge!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Safe travels LL & sending prayers to you & family!


Glad to see you post Janeway, how's the weather. Indiana is in the 30's, chilly but livable. The snow monster will be raising his ugliness before long.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Simply beautiful! I love those mermaids snuggies. Lovely hookwork and dreamy yarn.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> As soon as he left the house to you and the puppies. Heading for Canada, like the rest of the Left .
> 
> Well may be not all of them I notice the ones who were leaving are still here, mostly actor and actress


Cuba would be warmer for them. Did you notice QVC had all there luggage on sale right before the election. Not even a good buy on luggage can entice them to get the heck out. Again all talk, all the time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is a pic of the first mermaid tail that I finished a few days ago. I have about 8 inches of the 2nd one done. And a pic of Manga, my woolly pig mascot for this Christmas


Manga is a cutie in his wool coat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> LL I wish you well after your lose. You have been thru a lot lately. Brighter days are ahead dear lady.


Thank you, Gali. Losing family members is so sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB - Where did you get the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-chicken-hat :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing today. This one may stick around. It is a good "snowman" snow, but that means the roads are slippery where the snow is packed. Beautiful chicken hat and mermaid tail. I am stuck on potholders. I want to make 15 more. I did use a lot of my stash to crochet them. On cyber Monday I ordered replacements, they came on Friday. Only 4 days and free shipping.


Thanks. Be careful in the snow. Enjoy your potholders before you start back to work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-chicken-hat :sm09:


Thank you! Sooo cute!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've put Earl, Winkie, Sammy, Maddie, Callie & Max on the alert to watch for any activity from Mr Slithers or his family


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy likes it too. I had to hide it from him. I can see lots of pics of this hat on facebook. haha Thanks. :sm05:


Maybe Chewy needs his own hat and then all the chicks need a hat too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing today. This one may stick around. It is a good "snowman" snow, but that means the roads are slippery where the snow is packed. Beautiful chicken hat and mermaid tail. I am stuck on potholders. I want to make 15 more. I did use a lot of my stash to crochet them. On cyber Monday I ordered replacements, they came on Friday. Only 4 days and free shipping.


Good day to stay in and crochet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It seems overdosing on ice cream has given Slithers a misguided sense of direction. He went north east instead of north west and was reported to be seen on the Staten Island Ferry. His travels to the west coast might become a global adventure


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today was my daughter's Christmas Brunch. Three sets of my dishes for the tables. We used yarn for the centerpieces, Herrschners had their own yarn packaged like the bon bons. I was able to get it very reasonable, so they were the favors at each place setting. Then had more for others that did not sit at these tables. The table cloths were my mothers, from the 40's or 50's.


Beautiful Joey just beautiful and love the idea for favors. Would love to have been there .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi, was gone for the of Thanksgiving and came home with the plague. I couldn't stop coughing, but all is getting better. Finish a shawl and starting a new one. They are two from "Sock-Yarn Shawls II"
> 
> Oh "tink" is backwards for knit. Cute
> 
> More later! hugs all


Hope your feeling better glad to see your post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've put Earl, Winkie, Sammy, Maddie, Callie & Max on the alert to watch for any activity from Mr Slithers or his family


Oh my Mr. Slithers sure has been busy little sanker and seeky too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been raining all day today. Nice day for knitting and cooking. I tried a crockpot pizza. The crust was so crunchy. We liked it but so much trouble. Maybe again another day.
> I finished GD's chicken hat . Y'all will be the first to see it.


yeah Chicken on the head love it. Now Chicken has come home to roost too.

Recipe for crockpot pizza please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't have snow for your day tomorrow. Be careful and stay warm.


What day what is happening my mind wants to know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Cuba would be warmer for them. Did you notice QVC had all there luggage on sale right before the election. Not even a good buy on luggage can entice them to get the heck out. Again all talk, all the time.


Gee and they miss the big sale. Darn if I would have know I would have bought them all a set. As one news caster said I will pay for their air fare, just to see them go. Bet they didn't take him up on that. But if your a left leaning person your not about to leave this country I mean who would they have to call names and fight like apes to prove how right(wrong) they are????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Yarnie - how was your day? Did you get snow too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is snowing today. This one may stick around. It is a good "snowman" snow, but that means the roads are slippery where the snow is packed. Beautiful chicken hat and mermaid tail. I am stuck on potholders. I want to make 15 more. I did use a lot of my stash to crochet them. On cyber Monday I ordered replacements, they came on Friday. Only 4 days and free shipping.


Over four inches here Joey and it looks so beautiful outside. Someone slide off the road across the street. Doing their winter driving skills practice .

Wait a bit and I will be complaining about the snow.

Sounds like you got a good deal on yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Chewy needs his own hat and then all the chicks need a hat too


Oh my gosh where do you find these post. Chewy looks so cute and Chick looks hot too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee and they miss the big sale. Darn if I would have know I would have bought them all a set. As one news caster said I will pay for their air fare, just to see them go. Bet they didn't take him up on that. But if your a left leaning person your not about to leave this country I mean who would they have to call names and fight like apes to prove how right(wrong) they are????


Plenty of melodrama from resident KP Libs :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems overdosing on ice cream has given Slithers a misguided sense of direction. He went north east instead of north west and was reported to be seen on the Staten Island Ferry. His travels to the west coast might become a global adventure


Oh good let him scare the bee gee bees out of the east coast people. Do you think it may have something to do with globetrotter. He seem to like adventures, look at the adventure he had in the bathroom with Solw.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh where do you find these post. Chewy looks so cute and Chick looks hot too.


Here's a chicken hat for Willie -- wouldn't want him to feel left out!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Goss I caught up.

Know what I did last two days. First did all my Christmas cards done yeah.

Then I went nuts doing Christmas decorating, just have to do my table top tree and put out my Rockwell village . I must have lost my mind as have not do this in a number of years, it must have been the snow. Know I am going to have to take all this stuff and put it away after New Years yes I have lost my mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

want to see if this works trying to post a picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nope not yet. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

will try again had it but lost it what am I doing wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it yeah


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a chicken hat for Willie -- wouldn't want him to feel left out!


perfect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Goss I caught up.
> 
> Know what I did last two days. First did all my Christmas cards done yeah.
> 
> Then I went nuts doing Christmas decorating, just have to do my table top tree and put out my Rockwell village . I must have lost my mind as have not do this in a number of years, it must have been the snow. Know I am going to have to take all this stuff and put it away after New Years yes I have lost my mind.


You are Mrs Organized this year! Getting your decorating done early means you can enjoy it for a month til after New Years :sm24: :sm24:

On the other hand - I have done nothing to decorate at home :sm12:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> will try again had it but lost it what am I doing wrong.


Love your Santas Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it yeah


Fresh snow is so beautiful when you are inside and looking out :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Fresh snow is so beautiful when you are inside and looking out :sm24:


That was last years snow sorry no this years snow yet.

I am just happy I got pictures posted. Got to love it though those little folders do not show me what is in them darn. On XP just had to click on picture and it showed up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That was last years snow sorry no this years snow yet.
> 
> I am just happy I got pictures posted. Got to love it though those little folders do not show me what is in them darn. On XP just had to click on picture and it showed up.


Good night Yarnie; God Bless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Chewy needs his own hat and then all the chicks need a hat too


Chewy is so cute! Love the hat!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a chicken hat for Willie -- wouldn't want him to feel left out!


So cute!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love your Santas Yarnie!


Do not as first carvings will put on ones I do like as just seeing if I could do it. Practice makes perfect. Ha ha.

Morning LL hope all is well with you. Glad your home and safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not as first carvings will put on ones I do like as just seeing if I could do it. Practice makes perfect. Ha ha.
> 
> Morning LL hope all is well with you. Glad your home and safe.


Hi YL. Ready to get dressed and head out on another trilp - the funeral. Weather is bad. I get spooked. Be back later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I thought funeral was last week. Be careful will be praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have my big boy boots out. No did not get it wrong, they did belong to husband pack. boots. Mine are to short not a fashion plate here. Snow already melting suppose to hit 39 today so will have slush .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We got our snow overnight; just a couple of inches and it looks very pretty with the fresh white coat covering the ground and tree branches. It will probably melt by this afternoon. The power went off sometime during the night but came back on early this morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not as first carvings will put on ones I do like as just seeing if I could do it. Practice makes perfect. Ha ha.
> 
> Morning LL hope all is well with you. Glad your home and safe.


Will wait to see your other pics :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Ready to get dressed and head out on another trilp - the funeral. Weather is bad. I get spooked. Be back later.


Prayers for a safe trip LL! Give yourself lots of time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I thought funeral was last week. Be careful will be praying for you.


Thank you, preyers are needed. No, she died last week. Funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh that is funny! We knew they were just running off at the mouth. I bet WCK is glad of it.


 galinipper said:


> Cuba would be warmer for them. Did you notice QVC had all there luggage on sale right before the election. Not even a good buy on luggage can entice them to get the heck out. Again all talk, all the time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I missed the hats.They are adorable. I know Chewy and the chicks would love those hats. Do you have the website for both of them? Thanks WCK you are the best !


west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Chewy needs his own hat and then all the chicks need a hat too


 :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute hat for willie. Looks like panties turned upside down.


west coast kitty said:


> Here's a chicken hat for Willie -- wouldn't want him to feel left out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You found some of your work? Love them! You have talent! This is your life time of work?


theyarnlady said:


> will try again had it but lost it what am I doing wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My prayers are with you LL. Just turn on the radio and enjoy the ride. Hugs for your hurt.


Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Ready to get dressed and head out on another trilp - the funeral. Weather is bad. I get spooked. Be back later.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems overdosing on ice cream has given Slithers a misguided sense of direction. He went north east instead of north west and was reported to be seen on the Staten Island Ferry. His travels to the west coast might become a global adventure


Must have been the ice cream brain freeze causing him to lose his direction. How will the kitties deal with such a world traveler?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> will try again had it but lost it what am I doing wrong.


Love these santas. Looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the pizza I cooked in crock. I made my own sauce and dough. Added sausage , bell pepper, onions and mushrooms.The crust was the best part . I think that made it so good. I laid a papertowel under the lid . That took care of the moisture.
https://www.facebook.com/Slow-Cooker-Videos-1213760715350144/videos


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - are you still here or did windows10 take you down again?


I missed the beginning of this, but Windows 10 crashed my computer to the point where they had to replace my computer. It was an 8 month horrific journey. If you downloaded the upgrade it is even worse. If that helps, I would make a stink especially if you are still under warrenty


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pizza I cooked in crock. I made my own sauce and dough. Added sausage , bell pepper, onions and mushrooms.The crust was the best part . I think that made it so good. I laid a papertowel under the lid . That took care of the moisture.
> https://www.facebook.com/Slow-Cooker-Videos-1213760715350144/videos


What was the material for the "straps" to pull it out?

My kids laugh at me all the time about my constant use of a crockpot, this could put them over the edge. Wonder if you could do the same with a turkey roaster?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What was the material for the "straps" to pull it out?
> 
> My kids laugh at me all the time about my constant use of a crockpot, this could put them over the edge. Wonder if you could do the same with a turkey roaster?


Parchment paper. It was kind of hard fitting the dough in but when the dough rose it worked out fine. Let me know what your kids think. I don't know about a turkey roaster. Try it let me know. The temp on the crock was high for 2 hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I missed the beginning of this, but Windows 10 crashed my computer to the point where they had to replace my computer. It was an 8 month horrific journey. If you downloaded the upgrade it is even worse. If that helps, I would make a stink especially if you are still under warrenty


Hey LTL nice to see you. Windows 10 here still good, did not use downloads came with new computer. Hope I do not have to go through what you did not nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I used my crockpot tonight. I only have on and warm for controls (about 40 years old). Works great for chili. Brown meat, seasoned, onions and celery and cook a bit with some water until onions are tender. The dump meat, tomatoes and beans, cooked pasta, in pot and warm until heated through.
> 
> I do cook once in a while, not my favorite thing to do.


If it works why fix it. Sounds good Chili always is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Parchment paper. It was kind of hard fitting the dough in but when the dough rose it worked out fine. Let me know what your kids think. I don't know about a turkey roaster. Try it let me know. The temp on the crock was high for 2 hours.


I am going to use one of those crock pot bags would be easier to lift out.

Thanks for the recipe looks low fat and hardly any calories. Yes I know I am dreaming.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute hat for willie. Looks like panties turned upside down.


that's because they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You found some of your work? Love them! You have talent! This is your life time of work?


Well just part of it you know I have so many life times of work. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is funny! We knew they were just running off at the mouth. I bet WCK is glad of it.


We definitely don't need more whiners up here! If they don't want to go to Cuba, they can try out that other socialist paradise - Venezuela


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed the hats.They are adorable. I know Chewy and the chicks would love those hats. Do you have the website for both of them? Thanks WCK you are the best !
> 
> :sm02:


Would you really make hats for the chicks?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You found some of your work? Love them! You have talent! This is your life time of work?


????????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Must have been the ice cream brain freeze causing him to lose his direction. How will the kitties deal with such a world traveler?


They will just have to put him to work catching mice until he gets his work ethic back :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I missed the beginning of this, but Windows 10 crashed my computer to the point where they had to replace my computer. It was an 8 month horrific journey. If you downloaded the upgrade it is even worse. If that helps, I would make a stink especially if you are still under warrenty


Sorry that you went through that with 10 -- it sounds similar to a friend's experience. She finally had it uninstalled and Windows 8 put back on. I've been really frustrated and annoyed but haven't had any lasting damage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed the hats.They are adorable. I know Chewy and the chicks would love those hats. Do you have the website for both of them? Thanks WCK you are the best !
> 
> :sm02:


http://knithacker.com/2016/07/24/chicken-one-day-knithacker-the-next/

they used this rav pattern and added ties
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-witches-hat

I don't know if there is a pattern for that doggie hoodie, but here are some others
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoodie-dog-coat
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knitted-dog-hats


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well just part of it you know I have so many life times of work. :sm23: :sm23:


I know. Show them all. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://knithacker.com/2016/07/24/chicken-one-day-knithacker-the-next/
> 
> they used this rav pattern and added ties
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-witches-hat
> ...


Thanks WCK. I know I am going to make the chicken hat but will make it like a Santa hat. 
Don't know if Chewy would wear it anyway. That was so cute the one you post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We definitely don't need more whiners up here! If they don't want to go to Cuba, they can try out that other socialist paradise - Venezuela


 I know you have enough there. Especially locally 
:sm06: 
That is another good place for them to go. Warm there I hear. :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you really make hats for the chicks?


Just one. GD can try it on any of the chicks she wants. The black rooster lets her do anything. He would look cute it it. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We have a painted rock cat, but it isn't this realistic looking.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595809493939513



CB or Yarnie have you painted on rocks?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a painted rock cat, but it isn't this realistic looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is neat. I have painted ladybugs and a santa.My boys got me the rocks from Gatlinburg but haven't painted on them. Terrible about the fire. I don't want to think about all that beautiful mountain burning down. That is where we saw the elks I post.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

I do not know what I was thinking. I am buying a skirted alpaca fleece that weighs 48 oz. I am buying it from the friend that I help at her alpaca shearing, so I got to pick out which one I wanted with the guidance of my other alpaca raising friend. Then to top that off, I had a moment of weakness and bought 10 oz of qiviut that needs to be washed, de-haired by hand, then combed (not carded). What was I thinking? Oh I know.............they are so pretty and fun to pet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I do not know what I was thinking. I am buying a skirted alpaca fleece that weighs 48 oz. I am buying it from the friend that I help at her alpaca shearing, so I got to pick out which one I wanted with the guidance of my other alpaca raising friend. Then to top that off, I had a moment of weakness and bought 10 oz of qiviut that needs to be washed, de-haired by hand, then combed (not carded). What was I thinking? Oh I know.............they are so pretty and fun to pet.


Sounds like a whole lotta petting is going to be going on. Enjoy the soft stuff.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pizza I cooked in crock. I made my own sauce and dough. Added sausage , bell pepper, onions and mushrooms.The crust was the best part . I think that made it so good. I laid a papertowel under the lid . That took care of the moisture.
> https://www.facebook.com/Slow-Cooker-Videos-1213760715350144/videos


It looks delicious! Good idea you had about taking care of the moisture under the lid. 
Thanks for the recipe and the tip :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a painted rock cat, but it isn't this realistic looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further down on the page is an artist that does portraits out of push pins. Unbelieveable. Then there is the colored wood and how it is used. The cat was fabulous also. Thanks for sharing this WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat. I have painted ladybugs and a santa.My boys got me the rocks from Gatlinburg but haven't painted on them. Terrible about the fire. I don't want to think about all that beautiful mountain burning down. That is where we saw the elks I post.


I've seen clips about the fire; feel so badly for the people affected and the loss of so much of the park


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I do not know what I was thinking. I am buying a skirted alpaca fleece that weighs 48 oz. I am buying it from the friend that I help at her alpaca shearing, so I got to pick out which one I wanted with the guidance of my other alpaca raising friend. Then to top that off, I had a moment of weakness and bought 10 oz of qiviut that needs to be washed, de-haired by hand, then combed (not carded). What was I thinking? Oh I know.............they are so pretty and fun to pet.


Signs of a true fiber addict :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Further down on the page is an artist that does portraits out of push pins. Unbelieveable. Then there is the colored wood and how it is used. The cat was fabulous also. Thanks for sharing this WCK.


Thanks Solo -- I went back to look further and found the pin artist; amazing detail!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the first recording of a Christmas favorite:
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas/?utm_source=dot-dot&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_content=Link&utm_term=new&utm_campaign=1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas


Thanks for the golden oldie Joey :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://knithacker.com/2016/07/24/chicken-one-day-knithacker-the-next/
> 
> they used this rav pattern and added ties
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-witches-hat
> ...


Oh my gosh who knew that animals are now fashion shows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a painted rock cat, but it isn't this realistic looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but have seen a lot of them really neat too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I do not know what I was thinking. I am buying a skirted alpaca fleece that weighs 48 oz. I am buying it from the friend that I help at her alpaca shearing, so I got to pick out which one I wanted with the guidance of my other alpaca raising friend. Then to top that off, I had a moment of weakness and bought 10 oz of qiviut that needs to be washed, de-haired by hand, then combed (not carded). What was I thinking? Oh I know.............they are so pretty and fun to pet.


Oh wow LTL that does sound like a lot of work but worth it in the end.

qiviut is it as soft as I have read?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the first recording of a Christmas favorite:
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas/?utm_source=dot-dot&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_content=Link&utm_term=new&utm_campaign=1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas


Did not know the song was that old interesting thanks for sharing Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been running around in circles and the circles are now running around with me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I do not know what I was thinking. I am buying a skirted alpaca fleece that weighs 48 oz. I am buying it from the friend that I help at her alpaca shearing, so I got to pick out which one I wanted with the guidance of my other alpaca raising friend. Then to top that off, I had a moment of weakness and bought 10 oz of qiviut that needs to be washed, de-haired by hand, then combed (not carded). What was I thinking? Oh I know.............they are so pretty and fun to pet.


You know you love it! What is quivut?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the first recording of a Christmas favorite:
> 
> http://dustyoldthing.com/1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas/?utm_source=dot-dot&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_content=Link&utm_term=new&utm_campaign=1948-doye-odell-blue-christmas


I remember this from my 50's child hood. Thanks Joeys for the memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey CB what ya doing? Know what I am doing trying to stay awake. Went to bed last night about ten up at four then down to Madison to see Dr., then Christmas shopping then home to throw around mess and try to get lights to work on tree. Threw lights away. Then on and on it went. So now I am going to see how long it takes for me to fall asleep. Hyper is a good word for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB what ya doing? Know what I am doing trying to stay awake. Went to bed last night about ten up at four then down to Madison to see Dr., then Christmas shopping then home to throw around mess and try to get lights to work on tree. Threw lights away. Then on and on it went. So now I am going to see how long it takes for me to fall asleep. Hyper is a good word for it.


I wish I was hyper. Not much of that in me. lol. I did get my Grandson's present for his 23rd but he hasn't gotten it yet. He is an old man now and doesn't care for parties.

:sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I was hyper. Not much of that in me. lol. I did get my Grandson's present for his 23rd but he hasn't gotten it yet. He is an old man now and doesn't care for parties.
> 
> :sm05:


oh I like parties I love them as long as I am not the one who has to give them. I go off the wall having to plan everything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I like parties I love them as long as I am not the one who has to give them. I go off the wall having to plan everything.


I like parties too but am also the one planning and doing everything. I wouldn't have it any other way would you? We must be good at it. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB what ya doing? Know what I am doing trying to stay awake. Went to bed last night about ten up at four then down to Madison to see Dr., then Christmas shopping then home to throw around mess and try to get lights to work on tree. Threw lights away. Then on and on it went. So now I am going to see how long it takes for me to fall asleep. Hyper is a good word for it.


You sound like the Energizer Bunny :sm23: Did you get most of your shopping done? DH brought our tree up yesterday. We take the ornaments off, but leave the lights on when we take it back to the closet after New Year. Still need to put the ornaments on, but we are much earlier than usual.

It didn't warm up enough yesterday to melt the snow so it's still on the ground. We had a little more snow today and some sleet too. The forecast is for more snow tomorrow night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I was hyper. Not much of that in me. lol. I did get my Grandson's present for his 23rd but he hasn't gotten it yet. He is an old man now and doesn't care for parties.
> 
> :sm05:


Does he still want birthday cake though?

How is he doing now CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like parties too but am also the one planning and doing everything. I wouldn't have it any other way would you? We must be good at it. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. :sm16:


I think you are a top notch party planner! Me - not so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does he still want birthday cake though?
> 
> How is he doing now CB?


He likes pie. He is doing ok. I think he is a little depressed. No girlfriend right now.He will start his LPN studies this Jan. Thanks for asking WCK.
Stay careful in the snow. Going to bed. Love to all and sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You sound like the Energizer Bunny :sm23: Did you get most of your shopping done? DH brought our tree up yesterday. We take the ornaments off, but leave the lights on when we take it back to the closet after New Year. Still need to put the ornaments on, but we are much earlier than usual.
> 
> It didn't warm up enough yesterday to melt the snow so it's still on the ground. We had a little more snow today and some sleet too. The forecast is for more snow tomorrow night.


I am in hyper mode right now. No shopping not done, and lights on tree not working. Sat. Grandson's graduation from college . But did get cards done wow first for me.

Oh sleet hate it, we are going into deep freeze the rest of this week, snow melted Monday so now we just have hard snow what is left of it. When falling from trees(snow) sounds like sleet . Cold cold flannel sheets time here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like parties too but am also the one planning and doing everything. I wouldn't have it any other way would you? We must be good at it. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. :sm16:


stronger not just makes me tired and sleep for a week after all is said and done. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He likes pie. He is doing ok. I think he is a little depressed. No girlfriend right now.He will start his LPN studies this Jan. Thanks for asking WCK.
> Stay careful in the snow. Going to bed. Love to all and sweet dreams.


Nite CB God Bless you .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - a Christmas present for Willie? :sm01: so he can join the fashion parade


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a Christmas present for Willie? :sm01: so he can join the fashion parade


Oh he would so enjoy this not. He would just fall down and roll over and try to get out of it.He must know I am posting about him he is laying on rug next to me and shaking his paw at me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning my Denim Sisters, I'm up & cooking dried beans as I cook Cranberry Beans (we grew them as Horticulture beans on the farm in our garden) with Great Northern Beans. Then I throw in a carrot, hot pepper, onion & a parsnip with homemade chicken broth. I took this mixture to a get-together here & the people scrapped the pot! Then I'm cooking Collards with onions & bacon pieces. Of corn bread in a cast iron skillet that DH must lift in & out of the oven.

I haven't cooked much lately so I'm hungry! Neighbors will gather in for the food & bring a dish.

Good news, my DD, Her DH & kids will visit this month. The weather will turn cool while they are here so hope they will enjoy getting out to see things around here. I won't go as still don't have the portable O2 generator so will stay home. Daughter said she will do all of the cooking while they are here - I can't wait until they are here! Joy!

DH put up lights, but I don't decorate the house nor Christmas shop but our kids understand & won't expect any gifts just visit! Such joy & happiness!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.thedodo.com/tennessee-wildfire-charles-pig-survivor-2131537812.html?tdfb


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.thedodo.com/tennessee-wildfire-charles-pig-survivor-2131537812.html?tdfb


So sad those fires. They caught a man who was setting fires in FL & we are in a droutght as a little rain yesterday but not much in the past 50 days. Crops hurting if no irrigation. DH not working this year. I miss the veggies!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning my Denim Sisters, I'm up & cooking dried beans as I cook Cranberry Beans (we grew them as Horticulture beans on the farm in our garden) with Great Northern Beans. Then I throw in a carrot, hot pepper, onion & a parsnip with homemade chicken broth. I took this mixture to a get-together here & the people scrapped the pot! Then I'm cooking Collards with onions & bacon pieces. Of corn bread in a cast iron skillet that DH must lift in & out of the oven.
> 
> I haven't cooked much lately so I'm hungry! Neighbors will gather in for the food & bring a dish.
> 
> ...


Be down for supper oh my yum yum. don't blame you about Christmas and decorating. Sounds like you will have a nice visit and sorry no portable O2 makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Be down for supper oh my yum yum. don't blame you about Christmas and decorating. Sounds like you will have a nice visit and sorry no portable O2 makes no sense to me at all.


I'll set a plate for you! Hugs!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know you love it! What is quivut?


http://www.muskoxfarm.org/musk-ox-farm-qiviut

Just opened the box at my friends house. It is going to be a tremendous amount of work. And it does smell musky. It is going to have to be washed....no big deal. But then I have to pull out all the long hairs by hand, tedious. Then I had to buy cotton hand carders, because the wool hand carders is way too harsh. Then I had to buy a book about all of this. But hey, I have nothing better to do for the next two years.........

And I got my alpaca fleece, and it was fully skirted and perfect. Which means I don't have to do that, and I am not good at that, because I keep too much of the junk. I have to write to my friend and ask her if I need to wash it first or just give it a shake and start carding it. And I still have to get ready for Christmas. Maybe we will have a very snowy winter and stuck in my house for days on end.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun Lovethelake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sad those fires. They caught a man who was setting fires in FL & we are in a droutght as a little rain yesterday but not much in the past 50 days. Crops hurting if no irrigation. DH not working this year. I miss the veggies!


They need to hang him for setting fires.
. I know your DH love the work . Too bad about missing the veggies. :sm26:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.muskoxfarm.org/musk-ox-farm-qiviut
> 
> Just opened the box at my friends house. It is going to be a tremendous amount of work. And it does smell musky. It is going to have to be washed....no big deal. But then I have to pull out all the long hairs by hand, tedious. Then I had to buy cotton hand carders, because the wool hand carders is way too harsh. Then I had to buy a book about all of this. But hey, I have nothing better to do for the next two years.........
> 
> And I got my alpaca fleece, and it was fully skirted and perfect. Which means I don't have to do that, and I am not good at that, because I keep too much of the junk. I have to write to my friend and ask her if I need to wash it first or just give it a shake and start carding it. And I still have to get ready for Christmas. Maybe we will have a very snowy winter and stuck in my house for days on end.


Oh wow! I don't blame you for wanting that yummy stuff. You will be busy for sure. What do you plan on making it all that yarn after you spin it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://writical.com/find-type-person/
I am an emotional introvert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning my Denim Sisters, I'm up & cooking dried beans as I cook Cranberry Beans (we grew them as Horticulture beans on the farm in our garden) with Great Northern Beans. Then I throw in a carrot, hot pepper, onion & a parsnip with homemade chicken broth. I took this mixture to a get-together here & the people scrapped the pot! Then I'm cooking Collards with onions & bacon pieces. Of corn bread in a cast iron skillet that DH must lift in & out of the oven.
> 
> I haven't cooked much lately so I'm hungry! Neighbors will gather in for the food & bring a dish.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news that DD and her family will visit you; being together is the best present of all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.thedodo.com/tennessee-wildfire-charles-pig-survivor-2131537812.html?tdfb


A little bit of good news in between so much that's horrible. I don't really think of pigs as pets, but it was sweet to see the kids with their pet.

I read that 2 juveniles have been arrested for starting the fire.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> So sad those fires. They caught a man who was setting fires in FL & we are in a droutght as a little rain yesterday but not much in the past 50 days. Crops hurting if no irrigation. DH not working this year. I miss the veggies!


That's a disappointment Janie; fresh veggies in the winter is such a treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://writical.com/find-type-person/
> I am an emotional introvert.


intelligent introvert


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://writical.com/find-type-person/
> I am an emotional introvert.


me too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sad those fires. They caught a man who was setting fires in FL & we are in a droutght as a little rain yesterday but not much in the past 50 days. Crops hurting if no irrigation. DH not working this year. I miss the veggies!


sorry to hear that Jayne hope you get rain soon.

what is happening in this country so many setting fires what is the thrill in doing that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> intelligent introvert


I would think that is you. You are a smart cookie, speaking of cookies wish someone would make Christmas cookies.

My neighbor came over to borrow some shortening he is making Christmas cookies. It floors me he does everything and it is always perfect.

He gave me a dozen eggs as he wanted to pay me. I said no so I got eggs instead. Nothing like fresh eggs. I miss Gertie and the girls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:
 

> Morning my Denim Sisters, I'm up & cooking dried beans as I cook Cranberry Beans (we grew them as Horticulture beans on the farm in our garden) with Great Northern Beans. Then I throw in a carrot, hot pepper, onion & a parsnip with homemade chicken broth. I took this mixture to a get-together here & the people scrapped the pot! Then I'm cooking Collards with onions & bacon pieces. Of corn bread in a cast iron skillet that DH must lift in & out of the oven.
> 
> I haven't cooked much lately so I'm hungry! Neighbors will gather in for the food & bring a dish.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this post. That is wonderful about your kids visiting you. That will be the greatest gift every! I am so happy for you Janie. You deserve it. Both of you.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would think that is you. You are a smart cookie, speaking of cookies wish someone would make Christmas cookies.
> 
> My neighbor came over to borrow some shortening he is making Christmas cookies. It floors me he does everything and it is always perfect.
> 
> He gave me a dozen eggs as he wanted to pay me. I said no so I got eggs instead. Nothing like fresh eggs. I miss Gertie and the girls.


Maybe he will bring you some cookies too. I went to a meeting this morning and there was a platter of fresh oatmeal raisin cookies and gingerbread men -- what a treat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> intelligent introvert


I can see the intelligent part. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would think that is you. You are a smart cookie, speaking of cookies wish someone would make Christmas cookies.
> 
> My neighbor came over to borrow some shortening he is making Christmas cookies. It floors me he does everything and it is always perfect.
> 
> He gave me a dozen eggs as he wanted to pay me. I said no so I got eggs instead. Nothing like fresh eggs. I miss Gertie and the girls.


Is he going to share his cookies too?

I made pumpkin bread today. It was a little dry but almost gone.

Your right fresh eggs are the best. It is good you have a neighbor that has eggs. What didn't he have to get rid of his hens?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did everyone see the person of the year is in the "Times"? I can see the safety pins being put on again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe he will bring you some cookies too. I went to a meeting this morning and there was a platter of fresh oatmeal raisin cookies and gingerbread men -- what a treat!


I don't think he will as he was making them for grandchildren.

Nice really nice gingerbread men oh am so hungry and oatmeal raisin cookies. I would have taken the plate and loaded it into my purse.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is he going to share his cookies too?
> 
> I made pumpkin bread today. It was a little dry but almost gone.
> 
> Your right fresh eggs are the best. It is good you have a neighbor that has eggs. What didn't he have to get rid of his hens?


No they let him keep them , as they did not know he had them.Then law past so no problem for him.

Oh pumpkin bread keep it up and I will be up all night baking cookies and bread. It not nice to tell me about all the goodies. :sm13: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did everyone see the person of the year is in the "Times"? I can see the safety pins being put on again.


Yes but did you see how they put nasty words with it. Can't remember right now what it was but was not nice of them at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went and look it up about Trump on Time magazine cover.

They put under his picture president of a divided states of America. 

How is he to blame for that? Every President who wins will have people who do not like them.

It is how they react that gets to me. I did not think it was necessary to even put that on their magazine . Did they put that under any other president? Not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and look it up about Trump on Time magazine cover.
> 
> They put under his picture president of a divided states of America.
> 
> ...


He is not president yet so he can't be blamed. There is always a division of winner or loser. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and look it up about Trump on Time magazine cover.
> 
> They put under his picture president of a divided states of America.
> 
> ...


That's true that every election will have some that are pleased and some that aren't. I hope Trump does well for your country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true that every election will have some that are pleased and some that aren't. I hope Trump does well for your country.


I don't know how he will do. But want to give him a chance, just like I did for Obama. If he does not live up to his promises like Obama did, will not like his policies. I know that anyone who becomes President can not do all that is promise, but do expect them to try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed now God Bless all of you.

Even you who read post and mention it in the Attic and I do mean God Bless you .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

DH went to bed early on election night but since I have trouble sleeping I was up until around 12 then went to bed. I woke up around 3 am & found out Trump declared winner so woke up DH & we celebrated with hugs & laughter! We were so happy! Clinton is such a cry baby!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a royal fundraiser with the "Ugly Christmas Sweater" party
http://www.countryliving.com/life/a40812/queen-corgi-christmas-sweater-is-everything/?src=socialflowFB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a royal fundraiser with the "Ugly Christmas Sweater" party
> http://www.countryliving.com/life/a40812/queen-corgi-christmas-sweater-is-everything/?src=socialflowFB


I love Christmas Sweaters. I don't knowwhy they are called ugly. I love the Queen's black Stewart skirt.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> a royal fundraiser with the "Ugly Christmas Sweater" party
> http://www.countryliving.com/life/a40812/queen-corgi-christmas-sweater-is-everything/?src=socialflowFB


Cute photo. I love ugly Christmas sweaters. WCK, who is that person behind the Queen and Camilla?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a royal fundraiser with the "Ugly Christmas Sweater" party
> http://www.countryliving.com/life/a40812/queen-corgi-christmas-sweater-is-everything/?src=socialflowFB


Camilla is still the ugliest woman in the world & ugly hair! Ugh! Charles must need glasses! I hope he is never King!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Camilla is still the ugliest woman in the world & ugly hair! Ugh! Charles must need glasses! I hope he is never King!


 :sm09: Compared to what he had before. Yes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Christmas Sweaters. I don't knowwhy they are called ugly. I love the Queen's black Stewart skirt.


I think there are some cute Christmas sweaters and some - not so much! It's quite a few years ago that someone came in and asked me if I had a pattern for an "ugly sweater"; I didn't know what she was talking about and asked her why she would want to knit a sweater that she didn't like. She got quite a laugh out of it. Seems these parties have become popular and people try to add a lot of glitz to make them tacky :sm16: Most people now buy old sweaters at the thrift shop and decorate them. But then there are regular sweaters that aren't too pretty either :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Cute photo. I love ugly Christmas sweaters. WCK, who is that person behind the Queen and Camilla?


That's a younger version of Prince Phillip, the Queen's hubby. The picture is from Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, but they do look very realistic don't they?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a younger version of Prince Phillip, the Queen's hubby. The picture is from Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, but they do look very realistic don't they?


I knew Kate looked funny. They do look real. Scary real.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm06: :sm16: http://giphy.com/gifs/10FFSsjhyGyQSc


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: :sm16: http://giphy.com/gifs/10FFSsjhyGyQSc


Oh my gosh. :sm17:


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Charming


Janeway said:


> Camilla is still the ugliest woman in the world & ugly hair! Ugh! Charles must need glasses! I hope he is never King!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is cool here today. Brrrr. Now to 29. I will finally get to wear a coat Christmas shopping tomorrow. Jokim's rose bush did has roses on it.:}


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think there are some cute Christmas sweaters and some - not so much! It's quite a few years ago that someone came in and asked me if I had a pattern for an "ugly sweater"; I didn't know what she was talking about and asked her why she would want to knit a sweater that she didn't like. She got quite a laugh out of it. Seems these parties have become popular and people try to add a lot of glitz to make them tacky :sm16: Most people now buy old sweaters at the thrift shop and decorate them. But then there are regular sweaters that aren't too pretty either :sm23:


I didn't get the ugly sweater thing at all either.

I do think the two person sweater is funny. Can you just see two people wearing them and want to go different directions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: :sm16: http://giphy.com/gifs/10FFSsjhyGyQSc


See just proves you can use any fur to knit wonder thou how he was able to look like he felted it to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today is an anniversary, sort of, for my oldest son. He told me that 20 years ago he started his terminal leave after 6 years in the Navy. Where did that time go? I know I am a lot older, wiser, maybe.


Ah Joey that's the problem with getting older time . You are wiser we have more wisdom when we age. At least some of us do then there are the women who spend their time being angry . Wisdom pass them by, but wait they well have their end and wish they could do a do over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night. Sleep tight. I pray His Mercies are new every morning for my friends. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Before I go has anyone heard from LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before I go has anyone heard from LL?


Was wondering same thing today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before I go has anyone heard from LL?


Was she driving back from her aunt's funeral yesterday?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cool here today. Brrrr. Now to 29. I will finally get to wear a coat Christmas shopping tomorrow. Jokim's rose bush did has roses on it.:}


yes it is cold. How nice to know roses.

Getting off, feeling yuckie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Today is an anniversary, sort of, for my oldest son. He told me that 20 years ago he started his terminal leave after 6 years in the Navy. Where did that time go? I know I am a lot older, wiser, maybe.


Time goes by so quickly. I'm wiser in some ways, maybe not in others


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is cool here today. Brrrr. Now to 29. I will finally get to wear a coat Christmas shopping tomorrow. Jokim's rose bush did has roses on it.:}


Cold here too and forecast is for more snow tonight - maybe even a white Christmas. Your rose bush is still blooming?! Mine had lots of blooms over summer and fall and I hope it makes it through the winter ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.faithtap.com/5012/home-free-sings-stunning-version-of-do-you-hear-what-i-hear/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Simon Fraser University swim team use snow for their practice -- oh, to be young again .....

http://bc.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1012633


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before I go has anyone heard from LL?


Thanks for checking on me, CB. I returned home from the funeral late Tues. Did not feel well. Better now and am back. I am so
happy to have gone to the funeral. I reconnected with cousins and one has a husband - (2 cousins). Both do not have children. So,
our family continues to dwindle. One cousin is sick and the other is older than myself. It was a very long drive, but well worth it. They
appreciated it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was wondering same thing today.


Hi YL. Thank you for thinking of me. Missed all of you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kleiner said:


> Charming


This is "My"opinion so if you don't like it "don't" read it! Who are you & why are you on this thread?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning, it is cool here today of 61 this am & only high will be 65 so sweater day - burrrrrr!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning, it is cool here today of 61 this am & only high will be 65 so sweater day - burrrrrr!


Janie, you must be toastie! It is bitterly cold here! Oh, your temps sound like a heatwave!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: :sm16: http://giphy.com/gifs/10FFSsjhyGyQSc


OMG... How does he do that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/5012/home-free-sings-stunning-version-of-do-you-hear-what-i-hear/


beautiful is all I can say that and the chills I got listening to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Simon Fraser University swim team use snow for their practice -- oh, to be young again .....
> 
> http://bc.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1012633


Even if young no way would I do that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Thank you for thinking of me. Missed all of you!


Oh there you are . How is your back? Nice that you were able to reconnect with family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is "My"opinion so if you don't like it "don't" read it! Who are you & why are you on this thread?


someone who wants to set you off, not to worry why, not worth it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning, it is cool here today of 61 this am & only high will be 65 so sweater day - burrrrrr!


Saw that is happening to all of you down south . I mean Little Rock 40 but with wind chill oh I forgot just cold also Okla. not doing good with temps either. Just 20 into minus.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to Italian grocery store as they have their special Christmas sausage, only made at Christmas. Even cold will not stop me, plus want freshly grated cheese. 

Just my plan for today . Know your working WCK what are the rest of you planning for today other then being cold.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> someone who wants to set you off, not to worry why, not worth it.


Thanks yarnie as I didn't recognize the name; however that is how I feel! Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to Italian grocery store as they have their special Christmas sausage, only made at Christmas. Even cold will not stop me, plus want freshly grated cheese.
> 
> Just my plan for today . Know your working WCK what are the rest of you planning for today other then being cold.


Sounds yum Yum!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh wow! I don't blame you for wanting that yummy stuff. You will be busy for sure. What do you plan on making it all that yarn after you spin it?


It is going to take me forever to get it cleaned and spun. Will see how much yardage I get.

Emotional introvert too.

Decorating the tree. Am going to have to wait for my son to come over and do the top. I may be 5'10, but he is 6'5" and it is an 11 foot tree. Only broke two ornaments.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh there you are . How is your back? Nice that you were able to reconnect with family.


Back is ok. Just ok. Yes, I wish I lived closer to them and be more of a family...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> someone who wants to set you off, not to worry why, not worth it.


Right!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to Italian grocery store as they have their special Christmas sausage, only made at Christmas. Even cold will not stop me, plus want freshly grated cheese.
> 
> Just my plan for today . Know your working WCK what are the rest of you planning for today other then being cold.


YL, while away, I stopped in Little Italy and bought all kinds of great sausage, cheese, bread. I love, love, love it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a younger version of Prince Phillip, the Queen's hubby. The picture is from Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, but they do look very realistic don't they?


They look great. William, the Queen, Charles and Camilla are spot on. Why did they keep a younger version of Prince Philip it is so out of place.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes it is cold. How nice to know roses.
> 
> Getting off, feeling yuckie.


Hope that you're feeling better today Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks for checking on me, CB. I returned home from the funeral late Tues. Did not feel well. Better now and am back. I am so
> happy to have gone to the funeral. I reconnected with cousins and one has a husband - (2 cousins). Both do not have children. So,
> our family continues to dwindle. One cousin is sick and the other is older than myself. It was a very long drive, but well worth it. They
> appreciated it.


I'm glad that you had a chance to reconnect with family LL. It can be hard to stay in touch and seems that weddings and funerals become the occasions to meet up again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is "My"opinion so if you don't like it "don't" read it! Who are you & why are you on this thread?


Nothing to waste your time on Janie; just another self righteous hypocrite.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning, it is cool here today of 61 this am & only high will be 65 so sweater day - burrrrrr!


We got the snow that was forecast but the temp is a little warmer than it has been. Our view this morning


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Even if young no way would I do that.


Didn't you talk about skinny dipping :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to Italian grocery store as they have their special Christmas sausage, only made at Christmas. Even cold will not stop me, plus want freshly grated cheese.
> 
> Just my plan for today . Know your working WCK what are the rest of you planning for today other then being cold.


Annie traded Tue for today so I've got the day off Yarnie. With the snow still falling, she probably isn't having a very busy day though. I'm sewing the fins on the second mermaid tail, drinking coffee, enjoying a nice fire and Christmas music.

What kind of sausage do you get for Christmas? There is a little Italian grocery near my parents that have fabulous bread/buns. My parents also get prosciutto once in a while (can't eat as often as they like because of the salt) and a yummy preserve with hot and bell peppers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope that you're feeling better today Yarnie


Yes, ditto. Hope you feel better Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks yarnie as I didn't recognize the name; however that is how I feel! Hugs!


You can feel and post anything any time you want Jayne . Those who want to disrupt want to silence any one who does not agree with their agenda .

Don't allow it as we all have a right to say how we feel and someone who feels we don't toe their line of thinking is not worth even thinking about or answering.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sounds yum Yum!


Oh it is Jayne mild Italian sausage with parmesan cheese and parsley . Of course that was not the end of it had to buy veg lasagna, spaghetti sauce they make, pasta, and Porketta , artichokes, and parmesan cheese to grate myself. Oh to much fun, and oh the waist line will be a bit wider.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is going to take me forever to get it cleaned and spun. Will see how much yardage I get.
> 
> Emotional introvert too.
> 
> Decorating the tree. Am going to have to wait for my son to come over and do the top. I may be 5'10, but he is 6'5" and it is an 11 foot tree. Only broke two ornaments.


But when it is all done would like to see it.

Oh your tree sounds wonderful. 11 feet would cover half my living room. Good to have a son who can reach the top.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope that you're feeling better today Yarnie


am good just a yucky that passed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We got the snow that was forecast but the temp is a little warmer than it has been. Our view this morning


What a view I envy you so peaceful looking. Sure wish I could be there to see it, and the deer out in field .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Didn't you talk about skinny dipping :sm23:


yes and was not alone friend with me and I was a lot younger in my 30's and it was warm not snow. Plus it was fun and I do mean fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie traded Tue for today so I've got the day off Yarnie. With the snow still falling, she probably isn't having a very busy day though. I'm sewing the fins on the second mermaid tail, drinking coffee, enjoying a nice fire and Christmas music.
> 
> What kind of sausage do you get for Christmas? There is a little Italian grocery near my parents that have fabulous bread/buns. My parents also get prosciutto once in a while (can't eat as often as they like because of the salt) and a yummy preserve with hot and bell peppers.


Oh now that is the only way to be when snowing coffee fire, and Christmas music and knitting.

Parents grocery store sounds great. Italian bread is wonderful and prosciutto yes. never had the preserves . Afraid would not be able to taste them hot foods do not like me.

Have you ever had pepper jelly?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, ditto. Hope you feel better Yarnie!


thanks LL just a bit of a yuck better today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just love this time of year hat hair, dry skin, heavy coat mittens and still hands cold, and sweaters and still cold, and so on and on it goes. Did I tell you I love this time of year?

Tomorrow afternoon snow starting into Sunday with maybe 4 to 6 inches. That's another thing I hate snow shovels.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The newest member downtown's sculpture exhibit :sm01:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WestCoastKitty, what a view but I'm glad I'm without snow! Thanks for pictures. Thanks Yarnie, as I will voice my opinion. I can see where people are still reading our posts! Lucy, glad you saw family & shopping for good food.

A neighbor gave me a turkey frame so I made soup -- yum! There was a lot of meat still on the frame.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> WestCoastKitty, what a view but I'm glad I'm without snow! Thanks for pictures. Thanks Yarnie, as I will voice my opinion. I can see where people are still reading our posts! Lucy, glad you saw family & shopping for good food.
> 
> A neighbor gave me a turkey frame so I made soup -- yum! There was a lot of meat still on the frame.


Janie, made soup too for my husband... I was lazy and made a simple stock and then cut up some carrots, onions and celery for turkey and rice soup. Yummm.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Kabella-14k-Rose-Gold-Safety-pin-Design-Dress-Pin-G-H-SI1-SI2/9929971/product.html?refccid=522AZRWOY6UZU7CKH67IETUAUE&searchidx=1

Only elitist whiney loser libs would buy this


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Kabella-14k-Rose-Gold-Safety-pin-Design-Dress-Pin-G-H-SI1-SI2/9929971/product.html?refccid=522AZRWOY6UZU7CKH67IETUAUE&searchidx=1
> 
> Only elitist whiney loser libs would buy this


When I went to the website and saw this, I thought who would want this. It fits what you say. Thanks LTL!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I mean, just think about all these Socialist and "Progressives" that believe in income inequality and the need to redistribute our money to help out the melting snowflakes and feel a need to buy a diamond diaper pin just to prove how much they care. God forbid they donate that $200.00 to pregnancy center or adopt a family for Christmas and buy them presents or a Christmas dinner. What a waste of money, and more proof how insane and out of touch with reality they truly are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Kabella-14k-Rose-Gold-Safety-pin-Design-Dress-Pin-G-H-SI1-SI2/9929971/product.html?refccid=522AZRWOY6UZU7CKH67IETUAUE&searchidx=1
> 
> Only elitist whiney loser libs would buy this


 :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I mean, just think about all these Socialist and "Progressives" that believe in income inequality and the need to redistribute our money to help out the melting snowflakes and feel a need to buy a diamond diaper pin just to prove how much they care. God forbid they donate that $200.00 to pregnancy center or adopt a family for Christmas and buy them presents or a Christmas dinner. What a waste of money, and more proof how insane and out of touch with reality they truly are.


Well said! Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I mean, just think about all these Socialist and "Progressives" that believe in income inequality and the need to redistribute our money to help out the melting snowflakes and feel a need to buy a diamond diaper pin just to prove how much they care. God forbid they donate that $200.00 to pregnancy center or adopt a family for Christmas and buy them presents or a Christmas dinner. What a waste of money, and more proof how insane and out of touch with reality they truly are.


 Very true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Night ladies! Blessings!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The newest member downtown's sculpture exhibit :sm01:


well it is the best sculpture I have seen in a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Kabella-14k-Rose-Gold-Safety-pin-Design-Dress-Pin-G-H-SI1-SI2/9929971/product.html?refccid=522AZRWOY6UZU7CKH67IETUAUE&searchidx=1
> 
> Only elitist whiney loser libs would buy this


your right about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I mean, just think about all these Socialist and "Progressives" that believe in income inequality and the need to redistribute our money to help out the melting snowflakes and feel a need to buy a diamond diaper pin just to prove how much they care. God forbid they donate that $200.00 to pregnancy center or adopt a family for Christmas and buy them presents or a Christmas dinner. What a waste of money, and more proof how insane and out of touch with reality they truly are.


you said it all.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Camilla is still the ugliest woman in the world & ugly hair! Ugh! Charles must need glasses! I hope he is never King!


Janeway said:


> This is "My"opinion so if you don't like it "don't" read it! Who are you & why are you on this thread?


Well I was enjoying the thread and then I was shocked to read such a rude statement about Camilla's hair and face so I said " Charming"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Thinking about how the libs are such babies that they must prove it to everyone by wearing a diaper pin.......................They crack me up. We probably should think of our own type of pin. Maybe a snowflake inside a circle with a line through it meaning we are not snowflakes. I think the Europeans were calling them strawberries because they bruise so easily. But I guess like strawberries, libs are out of season.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

great idea
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-keeper


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> great idea
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-keeper


That is a good idea but I am afraid I would injure myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes it is cold. How nice to know roses.
> 
> Getting off, feeling yuckie.


Are you feeling better? How was the graduation. I know GS is happy! Congrats to him and your son and his mama! :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cold here too and forecast is for more snow tonight - maybe even a white Christmas. Your rose bush is still blooming?! Mine had lots of blooms over summer and fall and I hope it makes it through the winter ok.


The frost just got the blooms. I heard you had snow. Will it stay until Christmas or melt? It has been a few years since we had a white Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks for checking on me, CB. I returned home from the funeral late Tues. Did not feel well. Better now and am back. I am so
> happy to have gone to the funeral. I reconnected with cousins and one has a husband - (2 cousins). Both do not have children. So,
> our family continues to dwindle. One cousin is sick and the other is older than myself. It was a very long drive, but well worth it. They
> appreciated it.


I am glad you were able to spend time with family. Funerals are sad but always good to reconnect with our family. Sometimes it is the only time we spend with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is going to take me forever to get it cleaned and spun. Will see how much yardage I get.
> 
> Emotional introvert too.
> 
> Decorating the tree. Am going to have to wait for my son to come over and do the top. I may be 5'10, but he is 6'5" and it is an 11 foot tree. Only broke two ornaments.


 You must have high ceilings. We have to get short , fat trees just like us. Short and squatty .
:sm09: Then they grow and we have to cut them to pieces to get them out the door.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We got the snow that was forecast but the temp is a little warmer than it has been. Our view this morning


What beautiful view you have! Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it is Jayne mild Italian sausage with parmesan cheese and parsley . Of course that was not the end of it had to buy veg lasagna, spaghetti sauce they make, pasta, and Porketta , artichokes, and parmesan cheese to grate myself. Oh to much fun, and oh the waist line will be a bit wider.


I want some. Nothing like that here anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thinking about how the libs are such babies that they must prove it to everyone by wearing a diaper pin.......................They crack me up. We probably should think of our own type of pin. Maybe a snowflake inside a circle with a line through it meaning we are not snowflakes. I think the Europeans were calling them strawberries because they bruise so easily. But I guess like strawberries, libs are out of season.


It cracks me up too. Why would they pick a diaper pin ? Too funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I mean, just think about all these Socialist and "Progressives" that believe in income inequality and the need to redistribute our money to help out the melting snowflakes and feel a need to buy a diamond diaper pin just to prove how much they care. God forbid they donate that $200.00 to pregnancy center or adopt a family for Christmas and buy them presents or a Christmas dinner. What a waste of money, and more proof how insane and out of touch with reality they truly are.


On the plus side -- a capitalist entrepreneur found a way to make a few $$ at their expense :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Night ladies! Blessings!


Lovely Janie. Hope that you're feeling better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea but I am afraid I would injure myself.


 :sm23: You have had "needle injuries" before


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The frost just got the blooms. I heard you had snow. Will it stay until Christmas or melt? It has been a few years since we had a white Christmas.


Some of it has melted, but the forecast calls for more snow and colder temps for the next couple of weeks so it might be a partially white Christmas for us. We are pretty close to sea level but as the elevation gets higher, they have more snow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> great idea
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-keeper


Wow! What a great idea!! I always have trouble with finding my cable needle. I have started to do 
cables without a hook. It's not hard to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you were able to spend time with family. Funerals are sad but always good to reconnect with our family. Sometimes it is the only time we spend with them.


Yes. It was wonderful being with my cousins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: You have had "needle injuries" before


Yes three counting the time I ran the sewing machine needle over my finger. I had nerve damage for a few years. Probably more if I remember. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of it has melted, but the forecast calls for more snow and colder temps for the next couple of weeks so it might be a partially white Christmas for us. We are pretty close to sea level but as the elevation gets higher, they have more snow.


You be careful on the roads . Do they get slick when the snow melts? That is our biggest problem. Gets hot in the day then refreezes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LTL this is for you.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711688875665282&set=gm.1185714054840907&type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes three counting the time I ran the sewing machine needle over my finger. I had nerve damage for a few years. Probably more if I remember. :sm06:


Did that too. The needle was sticking out of my nail. Husband had to get Needle Nose Pliers to get it out. It had to go through. Could not pull it out the way it came. Tetanus shot the next day. I thought I would faint. I kept on yelling, "Get it out! Get it out!"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL this is for you.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711688875665282&set=gm.1185714054840907&type=3&theater


and this


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and this


Good one!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

You two are creeping me out with your horror stories of running a needle thru your finger while sewing. That had to be so painful. it would make you pass out. :sm05: :sm05:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> and this


Perfect :sm24:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and this


True!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. It was wonderful being with my cousins.


Good for you LL, you needed that time with family.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It cracks me up too. Why would they pick a diaper pin ? Too funny!


Imagine what other countries must think. There sides must hurt from laughter. It's hard to believe that this great country has deteriorated to the level that a pin is a symbol of comfort and the American flag is being burned. Shameful bigots


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm having pc problems. Sooooooooo much snow today. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm having pc problems. Sooooooooo much snow today. TL


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It cracks me up too. Why would they pick a diaper pin ? Too funny!


It really is a 'safety pin' to show everyone that is scared over Trump that they are "safe". They look too much like diaper pins to me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL this is for you.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711688875665282&set=gm.1185714054840907&type=3&theater


Sad, but that list was tooooooo short


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You two are creeping me out with your horror stories of running a needle thru your finger while sewing. That had to be so painful. it would make you pass out. :sm05: :sm05:


It was terrible. My dog hit my arm as I was sewing. Knocked my finger under the needle. Sorry to creep you out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good for you LL, you needed that time with family.


The little that I have!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm having pc problems. Sooooooooo much snow today. TL


Yes, weather is going to be bad tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thinking about how the libs are such babies that they must prove it to everyone by wearing a diaper pin.......................They crack me up. We probably should think of our own type of pin. Maybe a snowflake inside a circle with a line through it meaning we are not snowflakes. I think the Europeans were calling them strawberries because they bruise so easily. But I guess like strawberries, libs are out of season.


Now that is funny snowflakes and not snowflakes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It's the most wonderful time in 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> great idea
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-keeper


Oh that would never work the show Christmas story reminds me of the words you will poke your eye out.

When forgetful person here would rub her itchy eyes guess what.

It is very unusual .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you feeling better? How was the graduation. I know GS is happy! Congrats to him and your son and his mama! :sm24:


Dah brain freeze moment not till next weekend. That's what you get for being a grandma, duh moments


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must have high ceilings. We have to get short , fat trees just like us. Short and squatty .
> :sm09: Then they grow and we have to cut them to pieces to get them out the door.


Oh dear short and squatty to funny . At least it is not an elephant petite tree. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the plus side -- a capitalist entrepreneur found a way to make a few $$ at their expense :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: You have had "needle injuries" before


Well you did not read chapter 600 did you? She is a walking needle factory that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes three counting the time I ran the sewing machine needle over my finger. I had nerve damage for a few years. Probably more if I remember. :sm06:


Oh I am so sorry just another normal day for you when sewing I see. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of it has melted, but the forecast calls for more snow and colder temps for the next couple of weeks so it might be a partially white Christmas for us. We are pretty close to sea level but as the elevation gets higher, they have more snow.


See what happens when you sea level then it all goes out of wack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL this is for you.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711688875665282&set=gm.1185714054840907&type=3&theater


good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Did that too. The needle was sticking out of my nail. Husband had to get Needle Nose Pliers to get it out. It had to go through. Could not pull it out the way it came. Tetanus shot the next day. I thought I would faint. I kept on yelling, "Get it out! Get it out!"


Now that gives me the will ease's. I would have been crying and screaming and in the ER.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and this


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Imagine what other countries must think. There sides must hurt from laughter. It's hard to believe that this great country has deteriorated to the level that a pin is a symbol of comfort and the American flag is being burned. Shameful bigots


Oh my gosh couldn't find a bigger one .

Right below your post was ad for overstock. com and guess what was on pictures yes a big safe pin for your nose, not your nose. But the big noses.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm having pc problems. Sooooooooo much snow today. TL


we are on the back side of snow right now. promise us a foot got 4. inches. Sorry sure you are getting what we were suppose to get but didn't get so you got it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was terrible. My dog hit my arm as I was sewing. Knocked my finger under the needle. Sorry to creep you out.


yuck bad puppy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you did not read chapter 600 did you? She is a walking needle factory that one.


Now now you know I am writing a book. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any of you watch program Joey put up. My gosh you have to it is so fanny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had a really special moment this afternoon. A young mom came in with her little toddler and just before leaving, mentioned that she had seen my posts about blankets that we had donated to the Children's Hospital. Her little toddler had been given a blanket a couple of years ago when the project first started. The baby loved the blanket and the thought that others had been through crisis and wanted to help made such a difference to the parents who were anxious during such a stressful time. This little one will need at least one more surgery in the next few months, but has a very good prognosis to live a full life. Meeting them made a general charitable gift very personal❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See what happens when you sea level then it all goes out of wack.


 :sm09: 
Raining here. Trouble with the puter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes three counting the time I ran the sewing machine needle over my finger. I had nerve damage for a few years. Probably more if I remember. :sm06:


Ouch!! I was thinking of when you sat on your needles, but this is worse!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a really special moment this afternoon. A young mom came in with her little toddler and just before leaving, mentioned that she had seen my posts about blankets that we had donated to the Children's Hospital. Her little toddler had been given a blanket a couple of years ago when the project first started. The baby loved the blanket and the thought that others had been through crisis and wanted to help made such a difference to the parents who were anxious during such a stressful time. This little one will need at least one more surgery in the next few months, but has a very good prognosis to live a full life. Meeting them made a general charitable gift very personal❤❤


That is wonderful! Just knowing you touched a life makes it all worth it. I am happy the baby will lead a healthy life. Blessing to you WCK! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You be careful on the roads . Do they get slick when the snow melts? That is our biggest problem. Gets hot in the day then refreezes.


Yes, we call it black ice -- very dangerous


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Did that too. The needle was sticking out of my nail. Husband had to get Needle Nose Pliers to get it out. It had to go through. Could not pull it out the way it came. Tetanus shot the next day. I thought I would faint. I kept on yelling, "Get it out! Get it out!"


Double Ouch!! That brings shivers down my back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a really special moment this afternoon. A young mom came in with her little toddler and just before leaving, mentioned that she had seen my posts about blankets that we had donated to the Children's Hospital. Her little toddler had been given a blanket a couple of years ago when the project first started. The baby loved the blanket and the thought that others had been through crisis and wanted to help made such a difference to the parents who were anxious during such a stressful time. This little one will need at least one more surgery in the next few months, but has a very good prognosis to live a full life. Meeting them made a general charitable gift very personal❤❤


Oh WCK it touch my heart to think that you have seen what a difference your gift made for a little one. God Bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Imagine what other countries must think. There sides must hurt from laughter. It's hard to believe that this great country has deteriorated to the level that a pin is a symbol of comfort and the American flag is being burned. Shameful bigots


I have to admit that I've heard a lot of snowflake jokes the last couple of weeks :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son killed a pig yesterday. He and my other son are having it processed. I will let you know how it turns out.Free range pig. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son killed a pig yesterday. He and my other son are having it processed. I will let you know how it turns out.Free range pig. lol


Oh then it should be healthy. Those wild pigs are huge and mean too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh then it should be healthy. Those wild pigs are huge and mean too.


Bacon boy was not that big. I know he was mean because he had tusk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bacon boy was not that big. I know he was mean because he had tusk.


oh you bacon boy lots of bacon boy to come. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK it touch my heart to think that you have seen what a difference your gift made for a little one. God Bless you.


Well in this case the gift came from someone else a couple of years ago, but I hope our gifts make a difference for future little ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saying good night and God Bless all of the pearls on here and the safety pins that are reading this right now. Right we are always right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son killed a pig yesterday. He and my other son are having it processed. I will let you know how it turns out.Free range pig. lol


I think you will be in for some yummy meals. We used to buy half a pig from DH's SIL when we lived in Alberta; it was so much better than meat from the grocery store.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh you bacon boy lots of bacon boy to come. :sm23: :sm23:


That reminds me of a cute story about a nephew. When he was about 4 years, I was driving him home from DH's parents house and we went past the pig shed. I asked him if the pigs were still there - and he said "nope, Bacon".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that gives me the will ease's. I would have been crying and screaming and in the ER.


I was screaming.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Double Ouch!! That brings shivers down my back.


 :sm13:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WCK, bless you for your donation to these children & nice of the lady to thank you. God Bless you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be busy for the next week as kids will be here so do keep me informed of goings on within the group. They want to see sights but I'll be home. Will grill out with new electric grill (stand up one) gift from DD # 1. She had it shipped free from store to us via FedX. Didn't have a grill so this was nice gift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

real Christmas Spirit
http://www.westjet.com/en-ca/about-us/story/christmas-miracle?e_cid=display-wjther:2016-Q4-Christmas-Miracle-Video:142582972:null:746591:null:null:null:retail:MEXP:10691407:77133227:314775231


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> real Christmas Spirit
> http://www.westjet.com/en-ca/about-us/story/christmas-miracle?e_cid=display-wjther:2016-Q4-Christmas-Miracle-Video:142582972:null:746591:null:null:null:retail:MEXP:10691407:77133227:314775231


Wck Thank you so much for posting this. It's absolutely a heartwarming gathering of people that lost so much. Westjet is a great company! The fires were so close when they were evacuating so scary for them!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of a cute story about a nephew. When he was about 4 years, I was driving him home from DH's parents house and we went past the pig shed. I asked him if the pigs were still there - and he said "nope, Bacon".


That's funny. 
On TV last night this guy gave his wife a bottle of bacon scented perfume as a gift. HAHAHA she wasn't impressed1


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'll be busy for the next week as kids will be here so do keep me informed of goings on within the group. They want to see sights but I'll be home. Will grill out with new electric grill (stand up one) gift from DD # 1. She had it shipped free from store to us via FedX. Didn't have a grill so this was nice gift.


Enjoy your family Janeway, we'll talk when you have time. DD #1 sure came thru with a great gift for Florida. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to hang up now, Talk Later


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Imagine what other countries must think. There sides must hurt from laughter. It's hard to believe that this great country has deteriorated to the level that a pin is a symbol of comfort and the American flag is being burned. Shameful bigots


What a way to identify I'm a safe person to talk to as I will only tell you what you want to hear. Why are these people allowed out in the real world?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a really special moment this afternoon. A young mom came in with her little toddler and just before leaving, mentioned that she had seen my posts about blankets that we had donated to the Children's Hospital. Her little toddler had been given a blanket a couple of years ago when the project first started. The baby loved the blanket and the thought that others had been through crisis and wanted to help made such a difference to the parents who were anxious during such a stressful time. This little one will need at least one more surgery in the next few months, but has a very good prognosis to live a full life. Meeting them made a general charitable gift very personal❤❤


How nice of her to mention what the gift meant to her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you will be in for some yummy meals. We used to buy half a pig from DH's SIL when we lived in Alberta; it was so much better than meat from the grocery store.


We have had them before and we did the processing. Not fun. I guess we didn't think about bacon but it wouldn't be smoked.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of a cute story about a nephew. When he was about 4 years, I was driving him home from DH's parents house and we went past the pig shed. I asked him if the pigs were still there - and he said "nope, Bacon".


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll be busy for the next week as kids will be here so do keep me informed of goings on within the group. They want to see sights but I'll be home. Will grill out with new electric grill (stand up one) gift from DD # 1. She had it shipped free from store to us via FedX. Didn't have a grill so this was nice gift.


That sounds like a nice gift for you. Enjoy the visit. We can catch up when they leave. Merry Christmas Janie and family!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> real Christmas Spirit
> http://www.westjet.com/en-ca/about-us/story/christmas-miracle?e_cid=display-wjther:2016-Q4-Christmas-Miracle-Video:142582972:null:746591:null:null:null:retail:MEXP:10691407:77133227:314775231


That made me cry. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That's funny.
> On TV last night this guy gave his wife a bottle of bacon scented perfume as a gift. HAHAHA she wasn't impressed1


I love bacon but I wouldn't be impressed either. Plus I would make me want to be eating bacon. Men are funny. :sm16:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Enjoy your family Janeway, we'll talk when you have time. DD #1 sure came thru with a great gift for Florida. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Thanks gal I'm so excited for them to visit. Merry Christmas to you & family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MyDH needs your prayers. He has been throwing up for 2 days. The boys and I talked him into going to ER. His white cells are up and they are doing a catskan right now. He has some kind of infection. Dr said he may be in the hospital for up to 3 days. Please asking for prayers for him. Thank you! I will let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'll be busy for the next week as kids will be here so do keep me informed of goings on within the group. They want to see sights but I'll be home. Will grill out with new electric grill (stand up one) gift from DD # 1. She had it shipped free from store to us via FedX. Didn't have a grill so this was nice gift.


Have a wonderful visit with your family Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That's funny.
> On TV last night this guy gave his wife a bottle of bacon scented perfume as a gift. HAHAHA she wasn't impressed1


We are having a tacky gift exchange at a party tomorrow night -- that perfume would qualify :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> MyDH needs your prayers. He has been throwing up for 2 days. The boys and I talked him into going to ER. His white cells are up and they are doing a catskan right now. He has some kind of infection. Dr said he may be in the hospital for up to 3 days. Please asking for prayers for him. Thank you! I will let you know if I find out anything.


 :sm13: I'm praying for him now CB, and for you to take care of yourself too.❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm13: I'm praying for him now CB, and for you to take care of yourself too.❤❤


Thanks . They are waiting for the Dr to tell them about the CT scan. Most likely it is a UTI . Maybe in the hospital for a few day on drip. I will let y'all know. Thanks! I am fine. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A lot of people think oil just means fuel and don't realize what they would lose in their daily lives without oil. This is a cute video and it doesn't even touch on medical, dental, and scientific items made of petroleum products

life without oil & petroleum products



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1058773337581878


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> MyDH needs your prayers. He has been throwing up for 2 days. The boys and I talked him into going to ER. His white cells are up and they are doing a catskan right now. He has some kind of infection. Dr said he may be in the hospital for up to 3 days. Please asking for prayers for him. Thank you! I will let you know if I find out anything.


CB, I am praying long and hard for your husband. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Oh, dear. Such a worry. As Jokim would say, "Stay Strong".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We are having a tacky gift exchange at a party tomorrow night -- that perfume would qualify :sm02:


What you taking ? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I am praying long and hard for your husband. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Oh, dear. Such a worry. As Jokim would say, "Stay Strong".


Thanks LL and everyone for prayers. 
He is going back for another scan. It is a sever bladder infection. The IV should knock it out. He is feeling better .I am relieving my granddaughter from staying with him. I will let everyone know today how he is doing. We had a scare because his PSA was 14 and that was his Dad's reading when they found out he has prostate cancer. The dr said because of the bladder infection it was fighting the cells. His white blood cells are fighting the infection and that is why they were high. Thanks for the prayers! ♥Oh I am ok getting ready to go there right now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL and everyone for prayers.
> He is going back for another scan. It is a sever bladder infection. The IV should knock it out. He is feeling better .I am relieving my granddaughter from staying with him. I will let everyone know today how he is doing. We had a scare because his PSA was 14 and that was his Dad's reading when they found out he has prostate cancer. The dr said because of the bladder infection it was fighting the cells. His white blood cells are fighting the infection and that is why they were high. Thanks for the prayers! ♥Oh I am ok getting ready to go there right now.


Bladder infections can be very, very painful. Glad he is feeling better. Good news. Hugs and prayers to him, and you. And granddaughter.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> MyDH needs your prayers. He has been throwing up for 2 days. The boys and I talked him into going to ER. His white cells are up and they are doing a catskan right now. He has some kind of infection. Dr said he may be in the hospital for up to 3 days. Please asking for prayers for him. Thank you! I will let you know if I find out anything.


prayers and hugs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear Mr. CB is feeling better. Sending strength and many hugs your way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> real Christmas Spirit
> http://www.westjet.com/en-ca/about-us/story/christmas-miracle?e_cid=display-wjther:2016-Q4-Christmas-Miracle-Video:142582972:null:746591:null:null:null:retail:MEXP:10691407:77133227:314775231


that was so wonderful of West Jet to give those who lost so much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> MyDH needs your prayers. He has been throwing up for 2 days. The boys and I talked him into going to ER. His white cells are up and they are doing a catskan right now. He has some kind of infection. Dr said he may be in the hospital for up to 3 days. Please asking for prayers for him. Thank you! I will let you know if I find out anything.


Oh CB am praying .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you found out what it was Thank you Jesus. This had been a heck of a year for you CB. But am so glad that they found out what it was and know can get him well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had a time of it. I have been trying to have some time away from Hubby , why to order his Christmas gift. The man would not go any where with out me and then if did only for a bit. But today yeah he was gone an hour. Got on the phone got everything ordered . Now it will be here in 6 day's so I have to make sure he is gone some where or busy when UPS brings package. Knowing him if home he will open it .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had a time of it. I have been trying to have some time away from Hubby , why to order his Christmas gift. The man would not go any where with out me and then if did only for a bit. But today yeah he was gone an hour. Got on the phone got everything ordered . Now it will be here in 6 day's so I have to make sure he is gone some where or busy when UPS brings package. Knowing him if home he will open it .


Good work, YL. You outsmarted him!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good work, YL. You outsmarted him!


until package arrives then hope he is not around. :sm16:

How are you doing is it cold down there?

Like I need to ask!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people think oil just means fuel and don't realize what they would lose in their daily lives without oil. This is a cute video and it doesn't even touch on medical, dental, and scientific items made of petroleum products
> 
> life without oil & petroleum products
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What you taking ? Sounds like fun.


It does sound like fun. Let us know. I love tacky. :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I am praying long and hard for your husband. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Oh, dear. Such a worry. As Jokim would say, "Stay Strong".


I'll double that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I am praying long and hard for your husband. Please keep us posted on how he is doing. Oh, dear. Such a worry. As Jokim would say, "Stay Strong".


I'll double that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL and everyone for prayers.
> He is going back for another scan. It is a sever bladder infection. The IV should knock it out. He is feeling better .I am relieving my granddaughter from staying with him. I will let everyone know today how he is doing. We had a scare because his PSA was 14 and that was his Dad's reading when they found out he has prostate cancer. The dr said because of the bladder infection it was fighting the cells. His white blood cells are fighting the infection and that is why they were high. Thanks for the prayers! ♥Oh I am ok getting ready to go there right now.


My thoughts are with you and Mr. CB. Sounds like the Dr. was quick and thorough. Both of you take care. xoxoxox


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

double....heavy finger & dusty keyboard


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> until package arrives then hope he is not around. :sm16:
> 
> How are you doing is it cold down there?
> 
> Like I need to ask!


Right, YL. Cold. Just walked the dogs. Yesterday, while walking the dogs -a woman yelled at me - for the second time - and said my dogs attacked her dogs. Now, I have the most timid Golden Retrievers. They are scared of their shadow. I yelled back saying 1) Knock it off 2) You are rude 3) You are rude, rude, rude. Now I am afraid of running into her. My dogs never attacked her dogs. They are very friendly dogs and run up to other dogs to play. My husband and I have been with the dogs each time and know no time any dog was ever attacked by our dogs. We take them to a place where they are off the leash and they have met hundreds of dogs off their leash and all they do is play.

So, the problem is this woman (other's have had trouble with her - about other things - she thinks she is great) is going to do this again. I am going to tell her that SHE IS THE PROBLEM. THAT I AM BEING HARRASSED.

Any suggestions? It might take months to run into her again, however, it is inevitable that I will down the road.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

8 degree here. Crunchy snow when I went to the barn. Going to tidy up around here today, watch Christmas movies and knit a little. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 8 degree here. Crunchy snow when I went to the barn. Going to tidy up around here today, watch Christmas movies and knit a little. TL


Sounds like a great day for you. I'll have tea to round out the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right, YL. Cold. Just walked the dogs. Yesterday, while walking the dogs -a woman yelled at me - for the second time - and said my dogs attacked her dogs. Now, I have the most timid Golden Retrievers. They are scared of their shadow. I yelled back saying 1) Knock it off 2) You are rude 3) You are rude, rude, rude. Now I am afraid of running into her. My dogs never attacked her dogs. They are very friendly dogs and run up to other dogs to play. My husband and I have been with the dogs each time and know no time any dog was ever attacked by our dogs. We take them to a place where they are off the leash and they have met hundreds of dogs off their leash and all they do is play.
> 
> So, the problem is this woman (other's have had trouble with her - about other things - she thinks she is great) is going to do this again. I am going to tell her that SHE IS THE PROBLEM. THAT I AM BEING HARRASSED.
> 
> Any suggestions? It might take months to run into her again, however, it is inevitable that I will down the road.


sounds like the neighbor has either eye problems or just mean. I have never seen a golden attack. If anything they are so laid back that they get attack. Loved my golden he like to goose people that's about as mean as he could get. But don't consider it mean more like funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL and everyone for prayers.
> He is going back for another scan. It is a sever bladder infection. The IV should knock it out. He is feeling better .I am relieving my granddaughter from staying with him. I will let everyone know today how he is doing. We had a scare because his PSA was 14 and that was his Dad's reading when they found out he has prostate cancer. The dr said because of the bladder infection it was fighting the cells. His white blood cells are fighting the infection and that is why they were high. Thanks for the prayers! ♥Oh I am ok getting ready to go there right now.


I'm glad DH is starting to feel better; prayers that he keeps improving and comes home soon. ❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had a time of it. I have been trying to have some time away from Hubby , why to order his Christmas gift. The man would not go any where with out me and then if did only for a bit. But today yeah he was gone an hour. Got on the phone got everything ordered . Now it will be here in 6 day's so I have to make sure he is gone some where or busy when UPS brings package. Knowing him if home he will open it .


You will find a very important errand that he needs to run that day! Tell him in your stern Mom voice that he isn't allowed to open any packages before Christmas :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Interesting video WCK. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> If I may add to your post...something someone said just yesterday while talking about Exxon Oil. "Oil is the fuel that runs the engine of Freedom."


 :sm24: That is so true. DH often says the combustion engine is responsible for much industrial development that allowed people to become more independent and so many conveniences that we take for granted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It does sound like fun. Let us know. I love tacky. :sm24:


We had a great time last night - it was the annual Christmas party for the staff and Board members of the downtown business association. We pick numbers for choosing the gifts and can either choose a new one or steal one that has already been opened. The competition was tough, but the tackiest gift was .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Right, YL. Cold. Just walked the dogs. Yesterday, while walking the dogs -a woman yelled at me - for the second time - and said my dogs attacked her dogs. Now, I have the most timid Golden Retrievers. They are scared of their shadow. I yelled back saying 1) Knock it off 2) You are rude 3) You are rude, rude, rude. Now I am afraid of running into her. My dogs never attacked her dogs. They are very friendly dogs and run up to other dogs to play. My husband and I have been with the dogs each time and know no time any dog was ever attacked by our dogs. We take them to a place where they are off the leash and they have met hundreds of dogs off their leash and all they do is play.
> 
> So, the problem is this woman (other's have had trouble with her - about other things - she thinks she is great) is going to do this again. I am going to tell her that SHE IS THE PROBLEM. THAT I AM BEING HARRASSED.
> 
> Any suggestions? It might take months to run into her again, however, it is inevitable that I will down the road.


Maybe she is afraid of bigger dogs? Hard to deal with someone like that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe she is afraid of bigger dogs? Hard to deal with someone like that.


Her dog is not small. I think she is just neurotic. Unreasonable. My dogs run for the hills if there is an aggressive dog.
Actually, they run between my legs!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great time last night - it was the annual Christmas party for the staff and Board members of the downtown business association. We pick numbers for choosing the gifts and can either choose a new one or steal one that has already been opened. The competition was tough, but the tackiest gift was .....


The wearer of those slippers certainly stepped in it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Great gift.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Her dog is not small. I think she is just neurotic. Unreasonable. My dogs run for the hills if there is an aggressive dog.
> Actually, they run between my legs!


I would do my best to just ignore her. She's not worth the effort of conversation.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would do my best to just ignore her. She's not worth the effort of conversation.


Sounds like a good idea! I will ignore her! Thank you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right, YL. Cold. Just walked the dogs. Yesterday, while walking the dogs -a woman yelled at me - for the second time - and said my dogs attacked her dogs. Now, I have the most timid Golden Retrievers. They are scared of their shadow. I yelled back saying 1) Knock it off 2) You are rude 3) You are rude, rude, rude. Now I am afraid of running into her. My dogs never attacked her dogs. They are very friendly dogs and run up to other dogs to play. My husband and I have been with the dogs each time and know no time any dog was ever attacked by our dogs. We take them to a place where they are off the leash and they have met hundreds of dogs off their leash and all they do is play.
> 
> So, the problem is this woman (other's have had trouble with her - about other things - she thinks she is great) is going to do this again. I am going to tell her that SHE IS THE PROBLEM. THAT I AM BEING HARRASSED.
> 
> Any suggestions? It might take months to run into her again, however, it is inevitable that I will down the road.


What kind of dogs does she have?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe she is afraid of bigger dogs? Hard to deal with someone like that.


Here I will let her snuggle with my 96 pound Airedale, maybe that will desensitize her. My son took this of his sister. Oh she is 5'7".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What kind of dogs does she have?


Good question. I cannot recognize the breed. It is a brown, youngish, wirey dog with thin legs that are relatively long, but not too long. My 
impression of the dog is that he could be wired for aggression. I really don't know that to be true because I have not even
gotten close to it. The bitch owner cowers in the bushes; acts like the world is coming to an end when she sees our dogs. I 
do feel that the owner is conveying fear to her dog - which has results and causes her dog to be "on alert", if you know what I 
mean. The owner acts like my dogs are the devil that have come from hell. Meanwhile, my dogs are prancing around having fun
and are happy to see another dog...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here I will let her snuggle with my 96 pound Airedale, maybe that will desensitize her. My son took this of his sister. Oh she is 5'7".


Great picture. Lots of love there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My thoughts are with you and Mr. CB. Sounds like the Dr. was quick and thorough. Both of you take care. xoxoxox


Thanks everyone. He is home. All is well.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right, YL. Cold. Just walked the dogs. Yesterday, while walking the dogs -a woman yelled at me - for the second time - and said my dogs attacked her dogs. Now, I have the most timid Golden Retrievers. They are scared of their shadow. I yelled back saying 1) Knock it off 2) You are rude 3) You are rude, rude, rude. Now I am afraid of running into her. My dogs never attacked her dogs. They are very friendly dogs and run up to other dogs to play. My husband and I have been with the dogs each time and know no time any dog was ever attacked by our dogs. We take them to a place where they are off the leash and they have met hundreds of dogs off their leash and all they do is play.
> 
> So, the problem is this woman (other's have had trouble with her - about other things - she thinks she is great) is going to do this again. I am going to tell her that SHE IS THE PROBLEM. THAT I AM BEING HARRASSED.
> 
> Any suggestions? It might take months to run into her again, however, it is inevitable that I will down the road.


I think she wants a law suit on you. Sorry but I watch Judge Judy. :sm12: Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great time last night - it was the annual Christmas party for the staff and Board members of the downtown business association. We pick numbers for choosing the gifts and can either choose a new one or steal one that has already been opened. The competition was tough, but the tackiest gift was .....


Oh no....

Did you get them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here I will let her snuggle with my 96 pound Airedale, maybe that will desensitize her. My son took this of his sister. Oh she is 5'7".


Awww . Love that pic!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good question. I cannot recognize the breed. It is a brown, youngish, wirey dog with thin legs that are relatively long, but not too long. My
> impression of the dog is that he could be wired for aggression. I really don't know that to be true because I have not even
> gotten close to it. The bitch owner cowers in the bushes; acts like the world is coming to an end when she sees our dogs. I
> do feel that the owner is conveying fear to her dog - which has results and causes her dog to be "on alert", if you know what I
> ...


It sounds like she may have mental health problems. Is there a way that you can skirt around her home so you do not have to deal with her?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will find a very important errand that he needs to run that day! Tell him in your stern Mom voice that he isn't allowed to open any packages before Christmas :sm23:


ha ha stern will not stop this man. I have to get to package before he does or the secret will be out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The wearer of those slippers certainly stepped in it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Great gift.


Good one Solo, is that the gift you received WCK or what was the gift?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here I will let her snuggle with my 96 pound Airedale, maybe that will desensitize her. My son took this of his sister. Oh she is 5'7".


Such a handsome fellow and how sweet the picture is of both of them sleeping.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Here I will let her snuggle with my 96 pound Airedale, maybe that will desensitize her. My son took this of his sister. Oh she is 5'7".


Love that photo!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. He is home. All is well.♥


yeah what better Christmas present could one ask for.

So happy he is home and feeling better I hope.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good question. I cannot recognize the breed. It is a brown, youngish, wirey dog with thin legs that are relatively long, but not too long. My
> impression of the dog is that he could be wired for aggression. I really don't know that to be true because I have not even
> gotten close to it. The bitch owner cowers in the bushes; acts like the world is coming to an end when she sees our dogs. I
> do feel that the owner is conveying fear to her dog - which has results and causes her dog to be "on alert", if you know what I
> ...


You're right LL, dogs are very quick to pick up on their human's emotions. She might be a good person to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. He is home. All is well.♥


Wonderful news CB!! Make sure you get some rest too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she wants a law suit on you. Sorry but I watch Judge Judy. :sm12: Hope I am wrong.


My Mom watches Judge Judy all the time. I am amazed at what people will sue over. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Mrs. WCK how are you this fine night.

Here below 0 tonight and with wind chills tomorrow in the -20s snuggle up in blanket weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no....
> 
> Did you get them?


No DH and I escaped. I actually ended up with a non-tacky gift of blackberry wine and DH got a battery operated Kitty and Mouse bank.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha stern will not stop this man. I have to get to package before he does or the secret will be out.


 :sm02: too funny; do you have a good hiding spot?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No DH and I escaped. I actually ended up with a non-tacky gift of blackberry wine and DH got a battery operated Kitty and Mouse bank.


Was is homemade blackberry wine? I am glad you or DH didn't get those slippers. Yuck. I must say that Chewy would think he had made the slippers. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Mrs. WCK how are you this fine night.
> 
> Here below 0 tonight and with wind chills tomorrow in the -20s snuggle up in blanket weather.


I'm good Yarnie; how about you? Very chilly here too, the snow has turned into icy blocks that crunch when we walk or drive over it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom watches Judge Judy all the time. I am amazed at what people will sue over. :sm16:


There so many dog owners suing on the show. I don't like those. Most people are just like LL 's friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was is homemade blackberry wine? I am glad you or DH didn't get those slippers. Yuck. I must say that Chewy would think he had made the slippers. :sm16: :sm09:


Chewy probably would have done a good job of chewing those slippers into bits of fluff like the TP story :sm11:

The wine came from a local winery, but not one that I've heard of. Maybe it's a sweet wine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There so many dog owners suing on the show. I don't like those. Most people are just like LL 's friend.


The ones that bother Mom are when parents and kids sue each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You know they chapters I add to my book? Dh made a few pages this past week. He came home sick from deercamp.He kept saying he ate to many cheese crackers said they made him sick. He stayed sick for 2 days. He wasn't getting any better so I decided it was time to take action. He was in a daze because of the infection and he was dehydrated. My two boys said fast get him in the car. I got his clothes. I stayed home because Chewy was excited and I knew he would take the house down. After an hour they called to tell me what was going on. DH had drove the car and made youngest son sit in passenger seat. Son said he was scared because a herd of deer were crossing the street. DH never slowed down and the deer had to scatter. My nurse son and GD was in the car behind wondering why his brother was driving so crazy. GD said Papa must be sick and youngest son was swerving because he was upset. Found out that it was Dh driving. Of course!! Half death man drives his own self to ER. When they were running test the nurses kept asking DH if he wanted a cheese cracker. Ha. I said were they being smart? He said they didn't know I was sick on the cracker. Anyway we got a laugh out of his experience more to the story but I am out of words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they chapters I add to my book? Dh made a few pages this past week. He came home sick from deercamp.He kept saying he ate to many cheese crackers said they made him sick. He stayed sick for 2 days. He wasn't getting any better so I decided it was time to take action. He was in a daze because of the infection and he was dehydrated. My two boys said fast get him in the car. I got his clothes. I stayed home because Chewy was excited and I knew he would take the house down. After an hour they called to tell me what was going on. DH had drove the car and made youngest son sit in passenger seat. Son said he was scared because a herd of deer were crossing the street. DH never slowed down and the deer had to scatter. My nurse son and GD was in the car behind wondering why his brother was driving so crazy. GD said Papa must be sick and youngest son was swerving because he was upset. Found out that it was Dh driving. Of course!! Half death man drives his own self to ER. When they were running test the nurses kept asking DH if he wanted a cheese cracker. Ha. I said were they being smart? He said they didn't know I was sick on the cracker. Anyway we got a laugh out of his experience more to the story but I am out of words.


oh my gosh what was he thinking driving . Glad you stayed home you would have had heart failure just going to the ER. Glad he is better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No DH and I escaped. I actually ended up with a non-tacky gift of blackberry wine and DH got a battery operated Kitty and Mouse bank.


Well that is good. But who got the slippers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they chapters I add to my book? Dh made a few pages this past week. He came home sick from deercamp.He kept saying he ate to many cheese crackers said they made him sick. He stayed sick for 2 days. He wasn't getting any better so I decided it was time to take action. He was in a daze because of the infection and he was dehydrated. My two boys said fast get him in the car. I got his clothes. I stayed home because Chewy was excited and I knew he would take the house down. After an hour they called to tell me what was going on. DH had drove the car and made youngest son sit in passenger seat. Son said he was scared because a herd of deer were crossing the street. DH never slowed down and the deer had to scatter. My nurse son and GD was in the car behind wondering why his brother was driving so crazy. GD said Papa must be sick and youngest son was swerving because he was upset. Found out that it was Dh driving. Of course!! Half death man drives his own self to ER. When they were running test the nurses kept asking DH if he wanted a cheese cracker. Ha. I said were they being smart? He said they didn't know I was sick on the cracker. Anyway we got a laugh out of his experience more to the story but I am out of words.


Your family stories would take a whole shelf in the library :sm23: Your poor son must have been white knuckles all the way to ER!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your family stories would take a whole shelf in the library :sm23: Your poor son must have been white knuckles all the way to ER!


He was upset but DH said he didn't want to have him drive because he was acting wild. When DH got out of the hospital he told me go home now! I said we have to go to the drug store to get your meds. He said I have to go to the bank and I will get them later. I said oh no you are not. He said after I take a bath I am going. You know he didn't go. I had my son go get the meds. He feel asleep in his chair and never mentioned the bank again. When he is sick he knows I have him under my power. ha He is weak and helpless and he knows he can't over power me. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is good. But who got the slippers?


They changed hands a few times and ended up with the very sweet girl that works in the office. Last year the bobble-head Hillary doll made a reappearance after a couple years absence. A few of us were guessing that she would show up again this year, but she is laying low :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They changed hands a few times and ended up with the very sweet girl that works in the office. Last year the bobble-head Hillary doll made a reappearance after a couple years absence. A few of us were guessing that she would show up again this year, but she is laying low :sm23:


Maybe the Hillary doll will disappear from site. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They changed hands a few times and ended up with the very sweet girl that works in the office. Last year the bobble-head Hillary doll made a reappearance after a couple years absence. A few of us were guessing that she would show up again this year, but she is laying low :sm23:


Oh like she has done since the election? :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she wants a law suit on you. Sorry but I watch Judge Judy. :sm12: Hope I am wrong.


CB, I was thinking the same thing from the start. My dogs have not touched her dogs - and she needs evidence. I am on watch for this from her. 
Will bring my cell - which I will have on video - each time I walk the dogs. Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she wants a law suit on you. Sorry but I watch Judge Judy. :sm12: Hope I am wrong.


I watch Judge Judy, too! She's great.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds like she may have mental health problems. Is there a way that you can skirt around her home so you do not have to deal with her?


Yes, I could but it makes me angry that she has to change my life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right LL, dogs are very quick to pick up on their human's emotions. She might be a good person to avoid as much as possible.


I'll try.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The wearer of those slippers certainly stepped in it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Great gift.


HAHAHAHA :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great time last night - it was the annual Christmas party for the staff and Board members of the downtown business association. We pick numbers for choosing the gifts and can either choose a new one or steal one that has already been opened. The competition was tough, but the tackiest gift was .....


Oh Yes...those are hilariously tacky. A hat to match would complete the look. :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great time last night - it was the annual Christmas party for the staff and Board members of the downtown business association. We pick numbers for choosing the gifts and can either choose a new one or steal one that has already been opened. The competition was tough, but the tackiest gift was .....


Oh Yes...those are hilariously tacky. A hat to match would complete the look. :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. He is home. All is well.♥


And may it continue to be well at the Country Bumpkin Home!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So glad he is home, CB. Great news! I bet he's happy too. And you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. He is home. All is well.♥


That's such good news CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's such good news CB.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I was thinking the same thing from the start. My dogs have not touched her dogs - and she needs evidence. I am on watch for this from her.
> Will bring my cell - which I will have on video - each time I walk the dogs. Thank you for the warning!


Good idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh Yes...those are hilariously tacky. A hat to match would complete the look. :sm02: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm23: Don't tell Chewy -- he will use them as an excuse too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Oh Yes...those are hilariously tacky. A hat to match would complete the look. :sm02: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm23: it probably exists somewhere.

A little story of irony and hypocrisy .... our capital city of Victoria has been fighting about where, when, and how to build a sewage treatment plant for decades. Some of the provinces strongest environmentalists and green party supporters live in a city that puts it's sewage into the ocean. There is a fellow who dresses as "Mr Floatie" to shame them into action, but .............


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is Mr CB doing today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Don't tell Chewy -- he will use them as an excuse too


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

He is still weak but feeling lots better. Thanks for asking. Has the shop been busy?


west coast kitty said:


> How is Mr CB doing today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is still weak but feeling lots better. Thanks for asking. Has the shop been busy?


Glad he's feeling better! 
It's been very busy, but that's good. Santa came in to see me today and we had our picture taken --- I've been a good girl this year :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad he's feeling better!
> It's been very busy, but that's good. Santa came in to see me today and we had our picture taken --- I've been a good girl this year :sm17:


I know you have been a good girl this year. What did you tell him you want for Christmas?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. Early trip to Little Rock. Everyone enjoy your day. Talk tomorrow night.♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning. Just to report on my brilliance. I had to get a new furnace a few weeks ago and decided to change the fan to always on to circulate the air better. Well it is one of these "smart" touch screens. So in my brilliance I turned the system off. So I wake up to a freezing house, since it is 20 outside and can't believe my new furnace is broken. So with no coffee I attempted to reset my settings. Not sure what I did, but the furnace is on and will have to go and recheck the settings in a bit. [shaking head over and over again]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Don't tell Chewy -- he will use them as an excuse too


Ha, Ha, Ha! So cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: :sm23: it probably exists somewhere.
> 
> A little story of irony and hypocrisy .... our capital city of Victoria has been fighting about where, when, and how to build a sewage treatment plant for decades. Some of the provinces strongest environmentalists and green party supporters live in a city that puts it's sewage into the ocean. There is a fellow who dresses as "Mr Floatie" to shame them into action, but .............


OMG - This is a good one! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is still weak but feeling lots better. Thanks for asking. Has the shop been busy?


Glad he's doing better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: :sm23: it probably exists somewhere.
> 
> A little story of irony and hypocrisy .... our capital city of Victoria has been fighting about where, when, and how to build a sewage treatment plant for decades. Some of the provinces strongest environmentalists and green party supporters live in a city that puts it's sewage into the ocean. There is a fellow who dresses as "Mr Floatie" to shame them into action, but .............


Oh.....that's one way to bring attention to it. There's a commercial here in the States about the spray you put in the toilet ( know as poo-pourri where I buy it ) before you go so it doesn't stink. Anyhow as she is advertising it she calls her poop "the devils donuts." funny and yucky at the same time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Don't tell Chewy -- he will use them as an excuse too


Yes, that is so perfect. HAHAHA!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

So happy that Mr. CB is doing better. That was bothering him for awhile I imagine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a good one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here's a good one.


 :sm24: :sm24: This is a great one! Thank you, Gali!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Don't tell Chewy -- he will use them as an excuse too


brilliant


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: :sm23: it probably exists somewhere.
> 
> A little story of irony and hypocrisy .... our capital city of Victoria has been fighting about where, when, and how to build a sewage treatment plant for decades. Some of the provinces strongest environmentalists and green party supporters live in a city that puts it's sewage into the ocean. There is a fellow who dresses as "Mr Floatie" to shame them into action, but .............


Did he float or sink?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB hope shopping is done and Mr. CB getting better each day.

Gali On my o my gosh spray stink and go . 

LTL hope furnace is running smoothly now

Yeah Santa and shop busy. Santa knows how to pick out good girls

Solo what are you up too?

LL good idea taking cell phone .

good one Gali.

Joey are you looking forward to snow over load tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB hope shopping is done and Mr. CB getting better each day.
> 
> Gali On my o my gosh spray stink and go .
> 
> ...


Hi YL. Some friends are planning to get to dinner tonight - an hour away from me. They really planned it around me. I would have to stay overnight at a friend's house there. I cancelled because there will be 3-5 inches of snow happening on my drive home Sat. morning.

I feel terrible cancelling. Am I being too afraid to drive?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Some friends are planning to get to dinner tonight - an hour away from me. They really planned it around me. I would have to stay overnight at a friend's house there. I cancelled because there will be 3-5 inches of snow happening on my drive home Sat. morning.
> 
> I feel terrible cancelling. Am I being too afraid to drive?


understand your fear of snow we are to get over 6 inches. GS graduates from college tomorrow We will not be able to go if we get snow in that amount.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> understand your fear of snow we are to get over 6 inches. GS graduates from college tomorrow We will not be able to go if we get snow in that amount.


Congratulations! How wonderful that your grandson is graduating. Would you go if there was between 3-5 inches? Driving alone?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How is everyone doing in this cold weather. We are cold, getting some freezing rain, then up into the 60's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How is everyone doing in this cold weather. We are cold, getting some freezing rain, then up into the 60's


As I wrote before, I was so worried about the weather that I said I could not get together with friends an hour and a half away from me. 
They went anyway. I felt terrible as they do this for me. So, I called the restaurant and said that I would "take care of dessert" for everyone. 
They had already put on their coats. Oh, well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations! How wonderful that your grandson is graduating. Would you go if there was between 3-5 inches? Driving alone?


No no way. It is bad enough just to drive around town let alone go to a place that was an hour or two away. You do not know how the roads are , stay at home.

Sorry they miss you and your desert, but like son said . Not worth my life or have an accident. This is his son who is graduating. I feel the same way.

Son is getting over a foot of snow, we are only getting 6 to 9 inches. It is better for all of us not to go.

Hope they cancel graduation and do it at another time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How is everyone doing in this cold weather. We are cold, getting some freezing rain, then up into the 60's


I will take snow over freezing rain any day. Glad that it will warm up for you and ice will be gone.

We are getting snow and more snow. Sunday is suppose to be really cold some where between 2 and 20 below.

Just bundling up and laying low tell it all passes. I have to make myself a hat, hate hat hair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having snow, about 1 inch of the light fluffy stuff during the day. They had much more in the La Crosse area. Schools were closing early, my daughter gets a text message when ever there is a change. We are to get more tonight and tomorrow, then cold on Sunday.
> 
> Monday a Bread and Breakfast, here in town, will be hosting the ladies from our Church. The house is over 100 years old, built by the family one of the lumber businesses that started this town. They have tried to restore it to its original splendor. This will be my first visit. I know there are stairs, and I don't do well with steps. I'm looking forward to it, a step back in time.
> 
> ...


You will be getting more snow am sure. All schools ect close down early here too.

Oh that sounds lovely Joey, one step at a time let us know how it was.

All ready starting with Tax season. I don't know how you do it every year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Just to report on my brilliance. I had to get a new furnace a few weeks ago and decided to change the fan to always on to circulate the air better. Well it is one of these "smart" touch screens. So in my brilliance I turned the system off. So I wake up to a freezing house, since it is 20 outside and can't believe my new furnace is broken. So with no coffee I attempted to reset my settings. Not sure what I did, but the furnace is on and will have to go and recheck the settings in a bit. [shaking head over and over again]


Glad you got it going again, that must have been a rude awakening with your house so cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We are having snow, about 1 inch of the light fluffy stuff during the day. They had much more in the La Crosse area. Schools were closing early, my daughter gets a text message when ever there is a change. We are to get more tonight and tomorrow, then cold on Sunday.
> 
> Monday a Bread and Breakfast, here in town, will be hosting the ladies from our Church. The house is over 100 years old, built by the family one of the lumber businesses that started this town. They have tried to restore it to its original splendor. This will be my first visit. I know there are stairs, and I don't do well with steps. I'm looking forward to it, a step back in time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun event at the B&B; in the meantime enjoy your knitting time and watch the snow from your window.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> As I wrote before, I was so worried about the weather that I said I could not get together with friends an hour and a half away from me.
> They went anyway. I felt terrible as they do this for me. So, I called the restaurant and said that I would "take care of dessert" for everyone.
> They had already put on their coats. Oh, well.


I wouldn't want to drive in bad conditions unless I really had to either LL. I think your friends would understand want you to be safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well son and family are suppose to leave tomorrow for Calif. They will be gone until late Wed. So I am taking care of their Kitty. Will have to go to their house and visit her and feed her. Don't think she would get along with Willie .

But do not know if they will be flying out tomorrow with the weather as bad as it is.

Have to tell you about DIL she will open Christmas presents to see what they are then rewrap them. One year son got so tired of trying to find places to hide it. That he brought them to our house so she could not find them. Think he final gave up and just let her look and find them. She is so funny I love her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well son and family are suppose to leave tomorrow for Calif. They will be gone until late Wed. So I am taking care of their Kitty. Will have to go to their house and visit her and feed her. Don't think she would get along with Willie .
> 
> But do not know if they will be flying out tomorrow with the weather as bad as it is.
> 
> Have to tell you about DIL she will open Christmas presents to see what they are then rewrap them. One year son got so tired of trying to find places to hide it. That he brought them to our house so she could not find them. Think he final gave up and just let her look and find them. She is so funny I love her.


I hope they have a safe trip Yarnie; they are probably looking forward to a bit of warmer weather. That's funny about your DIL, she made your son get creativve with his hiding places. And she sounds a bit like your DH who likes to open parcels when they arrive :sm23: Maybe next year you can have DH's parcel sent to your son to hide


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.


Oh Joey that is funny. Got to love a daughter who still has the dolly that Mom and Dad gave her for Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)




----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.


That's a sweet story for your DD and your neighbour :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they have a safe trip Yarnie; they are probably looking forward to a bit of warmer weather. That's funny about your DIL, she made your son get creativve with his hiding places. And she sounds a bit like your DH who likes to open parcels when they arrive :sm23: Maybe next year you can have DH's parcel sent to your son to hide


wish I would have thought about that before having it sent here.

When younger bother and I were opening our Christmas presents and dad caught us. All he said was make sure you wrap them all back up. Had to love my Dad for understanding. Never did it again believe me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


>


Oh that is so true and so so funny. Willie is asleep on the bend sit in here head against the pillow and sound asleep looks so innocent .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so true and so so funny. Willie is asleep on the bend sit in here head against the pillow and sound asleep looks so innocent .


Earl is sleeping on the chair next to the fire, Max is stretched out full length on the love seat and Winkie is sleeping with DH -- all innocent for the moment


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God Bless you all am getting off late and am tired.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How is everyone doing in this cold weather. We are cold, getting some freezing rain, then up into the 60's


Freezing rain and mix of snow today. You lucky dog, we won't see 60 until late spring. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No no way. It is bad enough just to drive around town let alone go to a place that was an hour or two away. You do not know how the roads are , stay at home.
> 
> Sorry they miss you and your desert, but like son said . Not worth my life or have an accident. This is his son who is graduating. I feel the same way.
> 
> ...


The weather is so messy here. Snowing like crazy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well son and family are suppose to leave tomorrow for Calif. They will be gone until late Wed. So I am taking care of their Kitty. Will have to go to their house and visit her and feed her. Don't think she would get along with Willie .
> 
> But do not know if they will be flying out tomorrow with the weather as bad as it is.
> 
> Have to tell you about DIL she will open Christmas presents to see what they are then rewrap them. One year son got so tired of trying to find places to hide it. That he brought them to our house so she could not find them. Think he final gave up and just let her look and find them. She is so funny I love her.


So nice to have a DIL that you love. Let us know if he flies out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.


Nice story!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't wait! That is a good one. Seems like the longest 8 years of my life.


galinipper said:


> Here's a good one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having snow, about 1 inch of the light fluffy stuff during the day. They had much more in the La Crosse area. Schools were closing early, my daughter gets a text message when ever there is a change. We are to get more tonight and tomorrow, then cold on Sunday.
> 
> Monday a Bread and Breakfast, here in town, will be hosting the ladies from our Church. The house is over 100 years old, built by the family one of the lumber businesses that started this town. They have tried to restore it to its original splendor. This will be my first visit. I know there are stairs, and I don't do well with steps. I'm looking forward to it, a step back in time.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't get snowed out of the party Monday. I love old houses! Please take pics and share. Be careful on the stair.

I know you love your work . Get lots of rest for the coming months. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LL don't feel guilty. If the weather is bad then you don't need to risk it. So nice of you to want to pay for the desserts.


Lukelucy said:


> As I wrote before, I was so worried about the weather that I said I could not get together with friends an hour and a half away from me.
> They went anyway. I felt terrible as they do this for me. So, I called the restaurant and said that I would "take care of dessert" for everyone.
> They had already put on their coats. Oh, well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL don't feel guilty. If the weather is bad then you don't need to risk it. So nice of you to want to pay for the desserts.


They get together for me. When I lived there, I had parties all the time. I organized people for dinners out. They are continuting it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well son and family are suppose to leave tomorrow for Calif. They will be gone until late Wed. So I am taking care of their Kitty. Will have to go to their house and visit her and feed her. Don't think she would get along with Willie .
> 
> But do not know if they will be flying out tomorrow with the weather as bad as it is.
> 
> Have to tell you about DIL she will open Christmas presents to see what they are then rewrap them. One year son got so tired of trying to find places to hide it. That he brought them to our house so she could not find them. Think he final gave up and just let her look and find them. She is so funny I love her.


Ha that is funny. My Sil used to open her presents and mine and tell me what I got. Only thing was my MIL would changer her mind and give us something else. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea. I know that scared you neighbor. 
I may have told this story before but I will tell it again. When my DD sold Girl Scout cookies I would put the cookies under the stairs to wait until they were delivered. I didn't know my sons had been getting a box out to eat. When we were trying to get her orders out we were missing the Thin Mints. My aunt sure was disappointed to hear her cookies had been eaten.
[
quote=joeysomma]When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.[/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea. I know that scared you neighbor.
> I may have told this story before but I will tell it again. When my DD sold Girl Scout cookies I would put the cookies under the stairs to wait until they were delivered. I didn't know my sons had been getting a box out to eat. When we were trying to get her orders out we were missing the Thin Mints. My aunt sure was disappointed to hear her cookies had been eaten.
> [
> quote=joeysomma]When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.


[/quote]

CB, Good story.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change!
> 
> http://ijr.com/2016/12/758144-when-his-two-sons-told-him-to-pull-his-car-over-one-wisconsin-man-had-a-major-proud-dad-moment/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


Wow. Great story. Great people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change!
> 
> http://ijr.com/2016/12/758144-when-his-two-sons-told-him-to-pull-his-car-over-one-wisconsin-man-had-a-major-proud-dad-moment/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


wonderful story thanks Joey.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Earl is sleeping on the chair next to the fire, Max is stretched out full length on the love seat and Winkie is sleeping with DH -- all innocent for the moment


That's just the way we like them. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The weather is so messy here. Snowing like crazy.


It's better just to stay put in weather like that. You'll just be a nervous wreck. Your friends will understand. If I don't have to drive in snow, I don't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea. I know that scared you neighbor.
> I may have told this story before but I will tell it again. When my DD sold Girl Scout cookies I would put the cookies under the stairs to wait until they were delivered. I didn't know my sons had been getting a box out to eat. When we were trying to get her orders out we were missing the Thin Mints. My aunt sure was disappointed to hear her cookies had been eaten.
> [
> quote=joeysomma]When my daughter was young, I bought a doll on sale, a few days after Christmas. It would be perfect for next year's Christmas. But where do I hide it for that long. My neighbor, a widow, who lived alone, would put it in an upstairs closet. She had forgotten about it until she moved it and it said, "mama." It startled her, then she laughed. My daughter still has that doll, it was a very special one.


[/quote]

My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's better just to stay put in weather like that. You'll just be a nervous wreck. Your friends will understand. If I don't have to drive in snow, I don't.


You are so right about me being a nervous wreck. They understood.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


They sound delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I cannot believe how stupid the liberals are. After 5 years of investigation, Sheriff Joe had a news conference on Dec 15th. One member of his posse explained how 0bama's birth certificate was a forgery. Now one of 0bama's lawyers has admitted it is a forgery, but it doesn't effect his eligibility.
> 
> Shocker: Even Obama Lawyers Admit Birth Certificate Forged: "But Eligibility's A Separate Matter"
> 
> http://freedomoutpost.com/shocker-even-obama-lawyers-admit-birth-certificate-forged-but-eligibilitys-a-separate-matter/


Obama did a lot of very bad things. The "Error of Obama is Over". (i.e. Era). Thank goodness! As I said years ago: Obama need to go!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a temp of 79 this morning. Right now it is is 33 . Tornado warnings all night. We are fine. Missed it again. We had a good time at my brother's for my sil's birthday party while the alarms were going off on everyone's phones. Ah life in the south.
How was everyone's day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well son and family are suppose to leave tomorrow for Calif. They will be gone until late Wed. So I am taking care of their Kitty. Will have to go to their house and visit her and feed her. Don't think she would get along with Willie .
> 
> But do not know if they will be flying out tomorrow with the weather as bad as it is.
> 
> Have to tell you about DIL she will open Christmas presents to see what they are then rewrap them. One year son got so tired of trying to find places to hide it. That he brought them to our house so she could not find them. Think he final gave up and just let her look and find them. She is so funny I love her.


Did your son get to leave for California?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change!
> 
> http://ijr.com/2016/12/758144-when-his-two-sons-told-him-to-pull-his-car-over-one-wisconsin-man-had-a-major-proud-dad-moment/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


Thanks Joeys. Nice story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


Shame on you. 
:sm09: You both gave your mother something laugh about later. She sounds like a wise woman.Being twins I bet you both got some good ideas.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama did a lot of very bad things. The "Error of Obama is Over". (i.e. Era). Thank goodness! As I said years ago: Obama need to go!!!


I had to be a very good girl yesterday at spinning. Two women were wearing diaper pins and I wanted so badly to comment. But not the time or the place. I really do pity those people but I hope they keep it going because they look like fools and it only continues to prove how pathetic they truly behave. How many times did the O supporters tell us to get over it and accept O as president? Too many to count. But we did not go to the streets and riot, become so despondent that we did not go on with our daily lives, or try to destroy the Constitution. They are a constant reminder why Trump won. Wasn't it O that pontificated that elections have consequences? Well, I guess he did say one thing right, now maybe he and the Dems can come along on the Republican bus for a ride, and sit in the back.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/10/25/obama-tells-republicans-sit.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a temp of 79 this morning. Right now it is is 33 . Tornado warnings all night. We are fine. Missed it again. We had a good time at my brother's for my sil's birthday party while the alarms were going off on everyone's phones. Ah life in the south.
> How was everyone's day?


What a temperature change. Amazing. Plus, you have tornado warnings. We don't have those. Just Amber Alerts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I had to be a very good girl yesterday at spinning. Two women were wearing diaper pins and I wanted so badly to comment. But not the time or the place. I really do pity those people but I hope they keep it going because they look like fools and it only continues to prove how pathetic they truly behave. How many times did the O supporters tell us to get over it and accept O as president? Too many to count. But we did not go to the streets and riot, become so despondent that we did not go on with our daily lives, or try to destroy the Constitution. They are a constant reminder why Trump won. Wasn't it O that pontificated that elections have consequences? Well, I guess he did say one thing right, now maybe he and the Dems can come along on the Republican bus for a ride, and sit in the back.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/10/25/obama-tells-republicans-sit.html


Diaper pins are the stupidest, most wasteful thing I can imagine. Those stupid ladies... Waste of money... 
Obama did so many things that were not good for this country.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - to share with your GD




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1684908931789239


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some good news for a change!
> 
> http://ijr.com/2016/12/758144-when-his-two-sons-told-him-to-pull-his-car-over-one-wisconsin-man-had-a-major-proud-dad-moment/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=morning-newsletter&utm_medium=owned


Thanks for sharing such a wonderful story; very thoughtful little boys.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


Danish must bring back great memories for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a temp of 79 this morning. Right now it is is 33 . Tornado warnings all night. We are fine. Missed it again. We had a good time at my brother's for my sil's birthday party while the alarms were going off on everyone's phones. Ah life in the south.
> How was everyone's day?


That's a huge temperature shift; what's happening today? We got a little more snow overnight and it's still snowing lightly. People will have to walk and drive carefully because there is still ice under the new snow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I had to be a very good girl yesterday at spinning. Two women were wearing diaper pins and I wanted so badly to comment. But not the time or the place. I really do pity those people but I hope they keep it going because they look like fools and it only continues to prove how pathetic they truly behave. How many times did the O supporters tell us to get over it and accept O as president? Too many to count. But we did not go to the streets and riot, become so despondent that we did not go on with our daily lives, or try to destroy the Constitution. They are a constant reminder why Trump won. Wasn't it O that pontificated that elections have consequences? Well, I guess he did say one thing right, now maybe he and the Dems can come along on the Republican bus for a ride, and sit in the back.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/10/25/obama-tells-republicans-sit.html


A lot of people whining about the presidential election results are very conveniently "forgetting" that the House, Senate, and many State governments also went red!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people whining about the presidential election results are very conveniently "forgetting" that the House, Senate, and many State governments also went red!


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a temperature change. Amazing. Plus, you have tornado warnings. We don't have those. Just Amber Alerts.


Yes they are stationed at different places in town plus the local TV stations just have full coverage so you know what road it is on. Very good reporting here. It was coming right to our side of town and split . Some damage but I don't think any deaths around here. I don't know about the state tho. Even in the country we can hear the loud sirens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I had to be a very good girl yesterday at spinning. Two women were wearing diaper pins and I wanted so badly to comment. But not the time or the place. I really do pity those people but I hope they keep it going because they look like fools and it only continues to prove how pathetic they truly behave. How many times did the O supporters tell us to get over it and accept O as president? Too many to count. But we did not go to the streets and riot, become so despondent that we did not go on with our daily lives, or try to destroy the Constitution. They are a constant reminder why Trump won. Wasn't it O that pontificated that elections have consequences? Well, I guess he did say one thing right, now maybe he and the Dems can come along on the Republican bus for a ride, and sit in the back.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/10/25/obama-tells-republicans-sit.html


I can't wait until Jan. 20th. I am proud of you . It is hard to deal with a liberal. I found out last night that my nephew voted for Hillary. I was surprised because he is a used to vote repub. It really upset me all night to think he was fooled. We have complained about obama but never anything else like the dems have done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - to share with your GD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a huge temperature shift; what's happening today? We got a little more snow overnight and it's still snowing lightly. People will have to walk and drive carefully because there is still ice under the new snow.


Today the sun is shining . Right now 29. You may have a white Christmas. Be care going to work and walking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to make this tomorrow. Not today. I need feta.
http://www.ozy.com/good-sht/the-worlds-most-sinful-grilled-cheese/71131?utm_source=AOL1&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=cpc


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are stationed at different places in town plus the local TV stations just have full coverage so you know what road it is on. Very good reporting here. It was coming right to our side of town and split . Some damage but I don't think any deaths around here. I don't know about the state tho. Even in the country we can hear the loud sirens.


So, it was close to you. That is very frightening. I would have a hole in the ground to go to. I'd make my husband build one. Stay safe.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


Sweet mom... Do you ever make Danish? I have bought them from donut store before, they were delish but nothing like a pro making them. I like the ones with a little nest of cherry filling in the center. So light and refreshing. You and sister were so lucky to have a freezer in the basement. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait until Jan. 20th. I am proud of you . It is hard to deal with a liberal. I found out last night that my nephew voted for Hillary. I was surprised because he is a used to vote repub. It really upset me all night to think he was fooled. We have complained about obama but never anything else like the dems have done.


I'm glad you said this. I have 2 close friends that are liberal. It's difficult sometimes to share everyday life with them. But the good far out weigh the bad. But with my conservative friends we don't need to run our thoughts and wordage thru a filter, the conversation just flows. 
Agree CB...their mad as hell....now I'm laughing.... no more hope.....laughing again, but change is coming :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Temps are dropping, Need to head to the barn and round up Teeno and Ally. They will go into their stalls tonight. And we are going to head for the Hacienda for a bite to eat. It's our Sunday night hang-out. 
So what's on everyone Christmas Day Menu? 
Oyster Stew, Shrimp Ka-boobs, fried rice and desserts will be on ours. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sweet mom... Do you ever make Danish? I have bought them from donut store before, they were delish but nothing like a pro making them. I like the ones with a little nest of cherry filling in the center. So light and refreshing. You and sister were so lucky to have a freezer in the basement. :sm09: :sm09:


How about cheese in the center....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm glad you said this. I have 2 close friends that are liberal. It's difficult sometimes to share everyday life with them. But the good far out weigh the bad. But with my conservative friends we don't need to run our thoughts and wordage thru a filter, the conversation just flows.
> Agree CB...their mad as hell....now I'm laughing.... no more hope.....laughing again, but change is coming :sm09: :sm24:


I have lib friends. I don't even go there (politics).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people whining about the presidential election results are very conveniently "forgetting" that the House, Senate, and many State governments also went red!


Also those darn Russians gave her the popular vote but stole the Electoral College. Why don't they mention that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Also those darn Russians gave her the popular vote but stole the Electoral College. Why don't they mention that?


 :sm07: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I would do the same thing to my mother. Mom would make danish for the ladies in her bridge club when it was her turn to host. Making these danish was a 2 day affair. Mom would then freeze them and put them in the freezer in the basement for safe keeping. Well, the danish was delish frozen (actually it never froze 100%) so we would each have one after school. When my mother would get them the day before the bridge club, there were hardly any left and mom was forced to buy a bakery item. After that my mother would make an extra batch and made us promise not to touch hers.


you are naughty , but love the story. You must have cause your mother to have gray hair at a young age. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day. Electoral College cast their votes. Unless they change their votes. The Lib sure are in a tizzy and trying to get them to change their votes. One man from Texas said he is a republican and is not going to cast for Trump. Wonder what those who voted for Trump and expect him to cast his vote for Trump will think about him. 

Tomorrow with out any thing they can do Trump will be the next President and then it is dipper pins all around for the Libs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This will make you cry.http://eheadlines.com/heart-breakingly-moving-marine-gives-final-farewell-to-donald-trump-from-his-death-bed-rip/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow is the big day. Electoral College cast their votes. Unless they change their votes. The Lib sure are in a tizzy and trying to get them to change their votes. One man from Texas said he is a republican and is not going to cast for Trump. Wonder what those who voted for Trump and expect him to cast his vote for Trump will think about him.
> 
> Tomorrow with out any thing they can do Trump will be the next President and then it is dipper pins all around for the Libs.


I hope everything goes smoothly. The libs can get pretty violent when they don't get their way. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I would never have thought of making french toast in the slow cooker, but this looks yummy (minus the syrup at the end)

http://slowcooker.cooktopcove.com/2016/04/11/old-or-new-bread-works-for-this-tasty-slow-cooker-french-toast-recipe/?src=fbfan_51023&t=fbad&up=20161111&k=lghhaen017


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to make this tomorrow. Not today. I need feta.
> http://www.ozy.com/good-sht/the-worlds-most-sinful-grilled-cheese/71131?utm_source=AOL1&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=cpc


That looks soooooo good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you cry.http://eheadlines.com/heart-breakingly-moving-marine-gives-final-farewell-to-donald-trump-from-his-death-bed-rip/


Oh that story makes me sad and happy at the same time. How wonderful that he is with his heavenly father and how nice and kind the words he sent to the next President and Vice President and General too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm glad you said this. I have 2 close friends that are liberal. It's difficult sometimes to share everyday life with them. But the good far out weigh the bad. But with my conservative friends we don't need to run our thoughts and wordage thru a filter, the conversation just flows.
> Agree CB...their mad as hell....now I'm laughing.... no more hope.....laughing again, but change is coming :sm09: :sm24:


Michelle Obama's massive ego .... hope dies with defeat of Dems :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Temps are dropping, Need to head to the barn and round up Teeno and Ally. They will go into their stalls tonight. And we are going to head for the Hacienda for a bite to eat. It's our Sunday night hang-out.
> So what's on everyone Christmas Day Menu?
> Oyster Stew, Shrimp Ka-boobs, fried rice and desserts will be on ours. TL


Burr it is cold.

Going to oldest son's house German meal just like youngest one did for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night friends. Sleep tight and don't get snowed on tomorrow. Stay by the fire. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Temps are dropping, Need to head to the barn and round up Teeno and Ally. They will go into their stalls tonight. And we are going to head for the Hacienda for a bite to eat. It's our Sunday night hang-out.
> So what's on everyone Christmas Day Menu?
> Oyster Stew, Shrimp Ka-boobs, fried rice and desserts will be on ours. TL


That sounds good Gali. We're invited to have Christmas dinner with friends and I'm not sure what is on the menu, but I'm sure it will be good. I'll make a small turkey for DH on Boxing Day so he will get his fix :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vwu-t7QRaE
> Enjoy!


thanks CB beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Also those darn Russians gave her the popular vote but stole the Electoral College. Why don't they mention that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Michelle Obama's massive ego .... hope dies with defeat of Dems :sm06:


you have that right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ha ha

She is getting as bad as Obama blame everyone else if you fail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

poor little snowflakes :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Burr it is cold.
> 
> Going to oldest son's house German meal just like youngest one did for Thanksgiving.


Did they get off to CA ok Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did they get off to CA ok Yarnie?


yes sorry busy reading a subject that is what would you say not the brightest one I have seen. off now God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.lonelyape.com/hallelujah-lindsey/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Michelle Obama's massive ego .... hope dies with defeat of Dems :sm06:


Remember that she said she was finally proud to be an American because O was elected? Don't forget all the starving children because of her school lunch program.....too few calories for the athletes and teenagers and the kids that wouldn't eat it because it was horrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Burr it is cold.
> 
> Going to oldest son's house German meal just like youngest one did for Thanksgiving.


Sounds wonderful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shame on you.
> :sm09: You both gave your mother something laugh about later. She sounds like a wise woman.Being twins I bet you both got some good ideas.


TeeHee. My mother learned quickly which battles to pick. She would always get worried when she would overhear us saying "lets do"... It always meant trouble.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sweet mom... Do you ever make Danish? I have bought them from donut store before, they were delish but nothing like a pro making them. I like the ones with a little nest of cherry filling in the center. So light and refreshing. You and sister were so lucky to have a freezer in the basement. :sm09: :sm09:


No Gali I never made the danish. I'm a simple go for the Duncan Hines mixes type of baker. When family moved, they had a freezer they couldn't take with them, so it was rehomed with us. We managed to put it to good use. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> poor little snowflakes :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I chuckled at the comment about getting a photo of a snowflake that we helped and a hand written thank you note.


I loved the for just the price of a pumpkin spice latte. Too funny! Sooo crazy! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/johnnyl.simpson/posts/743716082471130


Second time to win.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.lonelyape.com/hallelujah-lindsey/


Amazing that no one even said anything a couple look up. But then having lived near New York city can understand why.

Thanks for sharing beautiful song and lovely violinist. Also the message she gives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yea!!


yes and did you see how one women in this state acted? Time to act your age not your IQ would like to have said.

But it seem this was not the only state it happen in. What childish behavior, time to put the diaper pins away. Grow up would be nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and did you see how one women in this state acted? Time to act your age not your IQ would like to have said.
> 
> But it seem this was not the only state it happen in. What childish behavior, time to put the diaper pins away. Grow up would be nice.


What happened in your state Yarnie? One of the articles DH read said something about their IQ being room temperature ............

How is your kitty sitting going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What happened in your state Yarnie? One of the articles DH read said something about their IQ being room temperature ............
> 
> How is your kitty sitting going?


Well lets put it this way signs saying no Trump Hillary. One lady stood up during the voting and yelled this is my America and kept it up even when police came down to remove her. I never saw a Republican do that with Obama's elector voting going on. It was like a side show. I can not understand any of it. I may not like Trump but believe as LL said lets wait and see what he does before we judge him. I did not vote for Obama and felt the same way lets not judge him wait and see what he does . It was after that when I found I did not like his policy's .

I did not feel the need to act up like a child and wa wa wa because I did not like who was voted in. It is just unbelievable to watch a person act like a child.

Two more days of Kitty sitting . She is pure black with green eyes Zoe is her name. She is very playful and we play hide and see. she hides and peeps and I do the same back at her. Tomorrow we have to go up and feed her but hubby also has to snow blow the drive way and clean off GD's car. So much snow.

Tomorrow heat wave starts in the 20's and 30's after below 0 it is a heat wave here. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/johnnyl.simpson/posts/743716082471130
> Second time to win.


I was reading the news on the EC vote and saw that there were a total of 7 faithless electors --- Trump lost 2 and Clinton lost 5! And the 2 from Texas didn't vote for Clinton either; it sure seems like her support is going down since the election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was reading the news on the EC vote and saw that there were a total of 7 faithless electors --- Trump lost 2 and Clinton lost 5! And the 2 from Texas didn't vote for Clinton either; it sure seems like her support is going down since the election.


Elections are a crazy time. I do not think this country can say any president that has been elected is perfect, but of late I wonder about the Liberals who think only Liberal who run for President are perfect and all should flock to their side.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well lets put it this way signs saying no Trump Hillary. One lady stood up during the voting and yelled this is my America and kept it up even when police came down to remove her. I never saw a Republican do that with Obama's elector voting going on. It was like a side show. I can not understand any of it. I may not like Trump but believe as LL said lets wait and see what he does before we judge him. I did not vote for Obama and felt the same way lets not judge him wait and see what he does . It was after that when I found I did not like his policy's .
> 
> I did not feel the need to act up like a child and wa wa wa because I did not like who was voted in. It is just unbelievable to watch a person act like a child.
> 
> ...


Zoe sounds like a playful sweetie! Winkie is also black with green eyes; she is a talker but not very playful. Does Willie give you a good sniff when you come home with Zoe's scent?

We have gone from snow to rain today so the snow is melting. It was very icy this morning, we saw a few cars that slid off the road. Hopefully it won't freeze overnight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Zoe sounds like a playful sweetie! Winkie is also black with green eyes; she is a talker but not very playful. Does Willie give you a good sniff when you come home with Zoe's scent?
> 
> We have gone from snow to rain today so the snow is melting. It was very icy this morning, we saw a few cars that slid off the road. Hopefully it won't freeze overnight.


Oh Willie does and think he wonders who I have been going to see.

Oh do not like ice black ice you can not see. People get out on it and do not realize it is ice. Take care now so much of the weather down here has been nasty. We do not have it as bad as those to the south.

Off now have to get up early as to tend to house and go to Zoe's and make sure a certain person remembers not to open package if I miss seeing it .

God Bless all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Please tell me that O is not such a spoiled brat having a temper tantrum over the election that he is releasing more terrorists from Getmo!!! How can he let these terrorists out, and send them to Italy, after what happened in Germany and Turkey? Personally I believe that Americans should not visit or do business with Italy if that is the case. Taking in terrorists puts Italians and visitors in danger. What about Vatican City? It makes me sick in the stomach knowing how he continues to put our country and allies in danger because he can't and won't admit he is wrong. Talk about how he proves the definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Please tell me that O is not such a spoiled brat having a temper tantrum over the election that he is releasing more terrorists from Getmo!!! How can he let these terrorists out, and send them to Italy, after what happened in Germany and Turkey? Personally I believe that Americans should not visit or do business with Italy if that is the case. Taking in terrorists puts Italians and visitors in danger. What about Vatican City? It makes me sick in the stomach knowing how he continues to put our country and allies in danger because he can't and won't admit he is wrong. Talk about how he proves the definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


Right! He has released more people than any president in the past 50 years. I cannot wait until O is gone, gone, gone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> TeeHee. My mother learned quickly which battles to pick. She would always get worried when she would overhear us saying "lets do"... It always meant trouble.


I can imagine what you put your mother thru. My two boys are 2 year and 4 days apart . Almost like twins then throw in my daughter 2 years older. The stories I have would make your hair stand on end. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and did you see how one women in this state acted? Time to act your age not your IQ would like to have said.
> 
> But it seem this was not the only state it happen in. What childish behavior, time to put the diaper pins away. Grow up would be nice.


I was embarrassed for her . Kinda like I am embarrassed for a few on KP. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was embarrassed for her . Kinda like I am embarrassed for a few on KP. :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Right! He has released more people than any president in the past 50 years. I cannot wait until O is gone, gone, gone.


i heard that Obama was releasing those that were guilty of low level drug possession. I didn't take that to mean terrorists.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> i heard that Obama was releasing those that were guilty of low level drug possession. I didn't take that to mean terrorists.


1,324 total pardons/clemency. Sorry that is only to improve his legacy. So now he will go down in history as soft on crime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was so shocked to see how many people were willing to sign a petition for MANDATORY euthanasia of senior citizens :sm06: :sm06: This is an older man in the street spoof video, but I just saw it -- and these people were more than willing to sign a petition that requires seniors to be put "people down like dogs" to save the health care system some money. I wish there was some way for their senior family members to see how quick they were to sign away the lives of their "loved ones"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1135926323119419


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Michelle Obama's massive ego .... hope dies with defeat of Dems :sm06:


That is the most unbelievable statement sit right up there with deplorable's and now Mr. Clintons comments on old white men causing his wife to lose election. they are running out of excuses .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was embarrassed for her . Kinda like I am embarrassed for a few on KP. :sm06: :sm16:


Our national news on CTV showed a clip with her last night. She should be embarrassed, talk about self-centred -- no one's vote or values count except for herself and people who think like her. I agree with you that some on KP are as bad or worse -- spoiled, self-centred brats that could show a 2 year old how to throw a tantrum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> TeeHee. My mother learned quickly which battles to pick. She would always get worried when she would overhear us saying "lets do"... It always meant trouble.


Oh your poor mother and the words lets do . bet she laugh about it when you both were older.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yesterday our women's group went to the Bread and Breakfast for a tour. The house (mansion) was built in 1889. It has 5 guest rooms, a library, formal dining room, living room, butlers pantry, and the former ball room is now the owners private living quarters. It has been restored so it looks like it would have been in the 1890's. She decorated 48 Christmas trees, of various sizes. It is also filled with antiques.
> 
> I took pictures on my phone, so they are not good. Then I have not downloaded all of them. I'm just including two.
> 
> I like the towels folded in the shape of a heart.


Looks like they did a great job with the restoration. Hope you had a great day with your women's group.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Remember that she said she was finally proud to be an American because O was elected? Don't forget all the starving children because of her school lunch program.....too few calories for the athletes and teenagers and the kids that wouldn't eat it because it was horrible.


and now there is no hope left have to love that poor thing what a sad life the Obama's and the Clinton's are having.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is the most unbelievable statement sit right up there with deplorable's and now Mr. Clintons comments on old white men causing his wife to lose election. they are running out of excuses .


Each new excuse just makes them look more pathetic; they are so out of touch with everyday people. Our Prime Minister (Trudeau) elected last year is taking lessons from the Clinton school of "pay to play" and gouge the electorate as much as possible. Many of us were very disappointed with Trudeau's election and are angry at the damage he is doing to our country - but we aren't rioting, vandalizing public/private property or whining with every breath we take.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved the for just the price of a pumpkin spice latte. Too funny! Sooo crazy! :sm06: :sm16:


you and Solo are so right. Best laugh I have had in the last two years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Please tell me that O is not such a spoiled brat having a temper tantrum over the election that he is releasing more terrorists from Getmo!!! How can he let these terrorists out, and send them to Italy, after what happened in Germany and Turkey? Personally I believe that Americans should not visit or do business with Italy if that is the case. Taking in terrorists puts Italians and visitors in danger. What about Vatican City? It makes me sick in the stomach knowing how he continues to put our country and allies in danger because he can't and won't admit he is wrong. Talk about how he proves the definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


Look at it this way at least it is one of the only campaign promises he has kept. Maybe one or two more but not many. He sure has to be running out of pens at the rate he is releasing everyone he can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was embarrassed for her . Kinda like I am embarrassed for a few on KP. :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yesterday our women's group went to the Bread and Breakfast for a tour. The house (mansion) was built in 1889. It has 5 guest rooms, a library, formal dining room, living room, butlers pantry, and the former ball room is now the owners private living quarters. It has been restored so it looks like it would have been in the 1890's. She decorated 48 Christmas trees, of various sizes. It is also filled with antiques.
> 
> I took pictures on my phone, so they are not good. Then I have not downloaded all of them. I'm just including two.
> 
> I like the towels folded in the shape of a heart.


Thank you for sharing Joey beautiful pictures I wonder how they got the towels to hold their shape.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was so shocked to see how many people were willing to sign a petition for MANDATORY euthanasia of senior citizens :sm06: :sm06: This is an older man in the street spoof video, but I just saw it -- and these people were more than willing to sign a petition that requires seniors to be put "people down like dogs" to save the health care system some money. I wish there was some way for their senior family members to see how quick they were to sign away the lives of their "loved ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yesterday our women's group went to the Bread and Breakfast for a tour. The house (mansion) was built in 1889. It has 5 guest rooms, a library, formal dining room, living room, butlers pantry, and the former ball room is now the owners private living quarters. It has been restored so it looks like it would have been in the 1890's. She decorated 48 Christmas trees, of various sizes. It is also filled with antiques.
> 
> I took pictures on my phone, so they are not good. Then I have not downloaded all of them. I'm just including two.
> 
> I like the towels folded in the shape of a heart.


Gorgeous Joeys. I know you really enjoyed the visit. I would have been so impressed! Lovely. Thanks for sharing the 2 pics with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was so shocked to see how many people were willing to sign a petition for MANDATORY euthanasia of senior citizens :sm06: :sm06: This is an older man in the street spoof video, but I just saw it -- and these people were more than willing to sign a petition that requires seniors to be put "people down like dogs" to save the health care system some money. I wish there was some way for their senior family members to see how quick they were to sign away the lives of their "loved ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Each new excuse just makes them look more pathetic; they are so out of touch with everyday people. Our Prime Minister (Trudeau) elected last year is taking lessons from the Clinton school of "pay to play" and gouge the electorate as much as possible. Many of us were very disappointed with Trudeau's election and are angry at the damage he is doing to our country - but we aren't rioting, vandalizing public/private property or whining with every breath we take.


We feel your pain. So sorry you are going thru what we just went thru with. I have been upset but didn't set a fire or wear diapers .
:sm16: :sm05: :sm09: They need to get on with real life. We don't get what we want all the time. Some are not going to be happy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This just floored me, wow . Wonder what the ponytail older man would think if they came in to do it to him. I really wonder how many of them even understood what he was saying. Glad I am not their mother's .


They were too blind to even notice that he asked them to include their own birthdates and someday they would be seniors too! And the one fellow even asked does it mean to kill them or not kill them and quickly signed when told that yes they should be executed if they were sick and elderly! A few month ago there was a British woman who wanted mobile euthanasia vans in London to make it easier to kill seniors who are a drain on resources. These people have no heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Each new excuse just makes them look more pathetic; they are so out of touch with everyday people. Our Prime Minister (Trudeau) elected last year is taking lessons from the Clinton school of "pay to play" and gouge the electorate as much as possible. Many of us were very disappointed with Trudeau's election and are angry at the damage he is doing to our country - but we aren't rioting, vandalizing public/private property or whining with every breath we take.


Well what is the matter with you? I mean really why are you not out protesting rioting vandalizing ect.

Oh that's right you have brains and a spirit of being and adult , and a lady and know what is right and wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were too blind to even notice that he asked them to include their own birthdates and someday they would be seniors too! And the one fellow even asked does it mean to kill them or not kill them and quickly signed when told that yes they should be executed if they were sick and elderly! A few month ago there was a British woman who wanted mobile euthanasia vans in London to make it easier to kill seniors who are a drain on resources. These people have no heart.


I would say they are truly the ones who will reap what they sew. Maybe not on this earth but they will reap it and I feel sorry for their souls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed nite and May God bless us all with love kindness and joy at what time we have left on this earth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Song+Mary+did+you+know%3F&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=F19A6387BB5D239AF657F19A6387BB5D239AF657&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Song+Mary+did+you+know%3F&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=F19A6387BB5D239AF657F19A6387BB5D239AF657&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


Thanks CB, I listened to the Pentatonix but so many other versions too.

This is beautiful too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, I listened to the Pentatonix but so many other versions too.
> 
> This is beautiful too
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yesterday our women's group went to the Bread and Breakfast for a tour. The house (mansion) was built in 1889. It has 5 guest rooms, a library, formal dining room, living room, butlers pantry, and the former ball room is now the owners private living quarters. It has been restored so it looks like it would have been in the 1890's. She decorated 48 Christmas trees, of various sizes. It is also filled with antiques.
> 
> I took pictures on my phone, so they are not good. Then I have not downloaded all of them. I'm just including two.
> 
> I like the towels folded in the shape of a heart.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 1,324 total pardons/clemency. Sorry that is only to improve his legacy. So now he will go down in history as soft on crime.


Yes! The fool!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess we are not having a white Christmas. It is going to be 72 on Christmas with rain. :O


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I love that! Just beautiful.
> 
> This is what I learned Sunday. Pastor spoke on this. I am always learning new things.
> 
> ...


Interesting info CB; thanks for the history


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess we are not having a white Christmas. It is going to be 72 on Christmas with rain. :O


How often do you have a white Christmas? It's still raining and melting here; most of the snow is gone, but there is still quite a bit of ice built up. We've had 2 white Christmases since 2000.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Only a few more days!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206119835713712&set=a.10202037152489183.1073741831.1797548305&type=3&theater

So I don't forget . Happy Hanukkah Solo!

http://www.lovethispic.com/image/219956/happy-hanukkah


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only a few more days!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206119835713712&set=a.10202037152489183.1073741831.1797548305&type=3&theater
> 
> So I don't forget . Happy Hanukkah Solo!
> ...


The sheep were cute and thanks for the reminder about Hanukkah; happy Hannukkah Solo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Haunakka Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mochimochi Land has makes a lot of miniatures and such cute little gifs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only a few more days!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206119835713712&set=a.10202037152489183.1073741831.1797548305&type=3&theater
> 
> So I don't forget . Happy Hanukkah Solo!
> ...


Thank you CB. A very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Happy Haunakka Solo!


Thank you ladies. Wishing all of you a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mochimochi Land has makes a lot of miniatures and such cute little gifs


Oh those are so cute.
Merry Christmas to you too WCk.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Merry Christmas my dear Denim Sisters!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas my dear Denim Sisters!


Thank you, Janie. Merry Christmas to you and to our dear Denim sisters!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your merry Christmas wishes. 

To the most gracious lovely gals this side of the soon to be wall....Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah. XOXOXO


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Mochimochi Land has makes a lot of miniatures and such cute little gifs


AHHHH so adorable :sm01:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas my dear Denim Sisters!


Beautiful picture janie thank you


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I love that! Just beautiful.
> 
> This is what I learned Sunday. Pastor spoke on this. I am always learning new things.
> 
> ...


Thank You CB, very interesting


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was embarrassed for her . Kinda like I am embarrassed for a few on KP. :sm06: :sm16:


I hope she watches the video of herself acting ridiculously, when the libs don't get there way stupidity befalls them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I love that! Just beautiful.
> 
> This is what I learned Sunday. Pastor spoke on this. I am always learning new things.
> 
> ...


Sorry words in the middle of your post really not all here since last Tuesday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you everyone for your merry Christmas wishes.
> 
> To the most gracious lovely gals this side of the soon to be wall....Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah. XOXOXO


Merry Christmas!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Song+Mary+did+you+know%3F&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=F19A6387BB5D239AF657F19A6387BB5D239AF657&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


My favorite Christmas song. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you ladies. Wishing all of you a very Merry Christmas.


Late as usual busy here but Wishing you the same Solo .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mochimochi Land has makes a lot of miniatures and such cute little gifs


Now that's the Christmas spirit cute last one pushing down what is in the sack to get into sack ah yes can understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas my dear Denim Sisters!


Beautiful Jayne and Thanks for the Greeting too

The same to you jayne and all of those here. God Bless you with the Joy of Christmas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Merry Christmas!


And to you LL, and LTL, and CB, and Gali, Jayne, Joey, WCK, and anyone I forgot.

Solo have a Blessed Hanukkah.

My the New Year be filled with joy and love, and when sorrow happens that you know we all love you and will be here to support you. As we know life does have times of hurt and sorrow.

When ever this has happen to me you have all been there for me. That's why I so love this group of women we share the Joy and the sadness in our lives. Plus we also have a good time laughing at some of the thing we did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I started Tuesday, if you remember I was done except for wrapping presents. Well youngest son decide we should not give presents this year as they are on a budget due to job lost. Only gifts for the kids. Well DIL of other son decide it would not be fair for all of us to open gifts and not give to them. So she has crochet pot holders Joey isn't that something? Well then to be creative decide to make Rum Balls for son as he loves them. Make hat for DIL as she love hat I bought for GD. Well is was a Tam style. Oh I can do that found a pattern called for # four yarn, had some Alpaca that was not die. As GD hat was white did not like it. So tried this yarn with lite blues and beige and white work up beautiful . Trouble was a # 3 yarn. Just figure out the number of stitches needed have done this before. Well should have known it was way to small and not enough yarn. So had some blue yarn from Wally World too thick. This started Tuesday, it is now Friday and I have not one hat done. So I decide I am going to give a Birthday Present to my DIL as I forgot her birthday this year. Easy pleazie problem solved . How's that for covering the Christmas problem.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And to you LL, and LTL, and CB, and Gali, Jayne, Joey, WCK, and anyone I forgot.
> 
> Solo have a Blessed Hanukkah.
> 
> ...


Same to you, YL. Happy Holidays!!!

This is such a great group! I feel the same way as YL.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And to you LL, and LTL, and CB, and Gali, Jayne, Joey, WCK, and anyone I forgot.
> 
> Solo have a Blessed Hanukkah.
> 
> ...


Same to you sweetie.

Mark your calendar, I used my mixer for 10 minutes today.........first time in 4 years. I am known for hating to bake, I buy. I attempted and somewhat succeeded. But I have a ton of bakery cookies that will go with Christmas Eve's dinner (leg of lamb encrusted in pesto, risotto, brussel sprouts, and homemade cranberry sauce). I love to cook!

Enjoy the Christmas and Hanukah weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Same to you sweetie.
> 
> Mark your calendar, I used my mixer for 10 minutes today.........first time in 4 years. I am known for hating to bake, I buy. I attempted and somewhat succeeded. But I have a ton of bakery cookies that will go with Christmas Eve's dinner (leg of lamb encrusted in pesto, risotto, brussel sprouts, and homemade cranberry sauce). I love to cook!
> 
> Enjoy the Christmas and Hanukah weekend.


Has everyone seen the Cuisinart Blade Recall?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I have to share one more Mochimochi Land video. Their designs are so cute and I love their videos




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152870991230275


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So I started Tuesday, if you remember I was done except for wrapping presents. Well youngest son decide we should not give presents this year as they are on a budget due to job lost. Only gifts for the kids. Well DIL of other son decide it would not be fair for all of us to open gifts and not give to them. So she has crochet pot holders Joey isn't that something? Well then to be creative decide to make Rum Balls for son as he loves them. Make hat for DIL as she love hat I bought for GD. Well is was a Tam style. Oh I can do that found a pattern called for # four yarn, had some Alpaca that was not die. As GD hat was white did not like it. So tried this yarn with lite blues and beige and white work up beautiful . Trouble was a # 3 yarn. Just figure out the number of stitches needed have done this before. Well should have known it was way to small and not enough yarn. So had some blue yarn from Wally World too thick. This started Tuesday, it is now Friday and I have not one hat done. So I decide I am going to give a Birthday Present to my DIL as I forgot her birthday this year. Easy pleazie problem solved . How's that for covering the Christmas problem.


 :sm24: Good thinking Yarnie.

I haven't made rum balls in years, will you share your recipe? I won't make them this year, but maybe as a Feb. treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Same to you sweetie.
> 
> Mark your calendar, I used my mixer for 10 minutes today.........first time in 4 years. I am known for hating to bake, I buy. I attempted and somewhat succeeded. But I have a ton of bakery cookies that will go with Christmas Eve's dinner (leg of lamb encrusted in pesto, risotto, brussel sprouts, and homemade cranberry sauce). I love to cook!
> 
> Enjoy the Christmas and Hanukah weekend.


Your menu includes most of my favourites! Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Good thinking Yarnie.
> 
> I haven't made rum balls in years, will you share your recipe? I won't make them this year, but maybe as a Feb. treat.


I'd love it too! Please share, YL! Yummmm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had an interesting incident today. I had to pick up my youngest son. About that time it started snowing. I cam down pretty fast. About half way home and 2 inches on the ground. We saw a kid sitting by a dead deer on the side of the road. My son stopped as it seemed strange. It was a boy about 8, hugging his dog, who would not leave the dead deer. The dog got out and ran down the road to the deer. The dog would not let my son pick him up, sp he picked up the kid and the dog and put them in the back seat of my car so we could take him home. His house was the about 3-4 blocks from the deer. But this was open country, on a state highway. The kid did have a cell phone, but his father was working, and could not come to help. There were two ladies that also stopped to help.
> 
> It is still snowing. I'm glad we will not need to go any where until Christmas Eve Service tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Hanukah starting at sundown tonight! (right?)


You did a good deed, Joey. I feel sorry for the deer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joey, had the deer been killed by a car? Glad you helped the boy & dog.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have picked up a cough so started taking medicine & got some sun today which should help & tomorrow too! Going to bed early!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas my dear Denim Sisters!


Merry Christmas Janie. I hope you are enjoying your family! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you everyone for your merry Christmas wishes.
> 
> To the most gracious lovely gals this side of the soon to be wall....Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah. XOXOXO


Merry CHRISTmas Gali! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas LL! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My favorite Christmas song. Thank you.


Merry Christmas Yarnie! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So I started Tuesday, if you remember I was done except for wrapping presents. Well youngest son decide we should not give presents this year as they are on a budget due to job lost. Only gifts for the kids. Well DIL of other son decide it would not be fair for all of us to open gifts and not give to them. So she has crochet pot holders Joey isn't that something? Well then to be creative decide to make Rum Balls for son as he loves them. Make hat for DIL as she love hat I bought for GD. Well is was a Tam style. Oh I can do that found a pattern called for # four yarn, had some Alpaca that was not die. As GD hat was white did not like it. So tried this yarn with lite blues and beige and white work up beautiful . Trouble was a # 3 yarn. Just figure out the number of stitches needed have done this before. Well should have known it was way to small and not enough yarn. So had some blue yarn from Wally World too thick. This started Tuesday, it is now Friday and I have not one hat done. So I decide I am going to give a Birthday Present to my DIL as I forgot her birthday this year. Easy pleazie problem solved . How's that for covering the Christmas problem.


Oh me. I am glad you got that all figured out. I know everyone will be happy with their presents.
I found out I got charged for a present for my DIL but no present. I had to go at the last minute to buy her something else. We had our party tonight and I think everyone was happy with their gifts . GD loved her chicken hat. Someone wants the pattern. ha. Too funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Same to you sweetie.
> 
> Mark your calendar, I used my mixer for 10 minutes today.........first time in 4 years. I am known for hating to bake, I buy. I attempted and somewhat succeeded. But I have a ton of bakery cookies that will go with Christmas Eve's dinner (leg of lamb encrusted in pesto, risotto, brussel sprouts, and homemade cranberry sauce). I love to cook!
> 
> Enjoy the Christmas and Hanukah weekend.


Merry Christmas LTL . Enjoy the family! You meal sounds yummy. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has everyone seen the Cuisinart Blade Recall?


I saw it. I have never had trouble with mine. It is 20 years old so I guess it is ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had an interesting incident today. I had to pick up my youngest son. About that time it started snowing. I cam down pretty fast. About half way home and 2 inches on the ground. We saw a kid sitting by a dead deer on the side of the road. My son stopped as it seemed strange. It was a boy about 8, hugging his dog, who would not leave the dead deer. The dog got out and ran down the road to the deer. The dog would not let my son pick him up, sp he picked up the kid and the dog and put them in the back seat of my car so we could take him home. His house was the about 3-4 blocks from the deer. But this was open country, on a state highway. The kid did have a cell phone, but his father was working, and could not come to help. There were two ladies that also stopped to help.
> 
> It is still snowing. I'm glad we will not need to go any where until Christmas Eve Service tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Hanukah starting at sundown tonight! (right?)


Thank God you were there to help the boy and his dog. That could have been a sad story if you hadn't been there. 
Merry Christmas Joeys! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A friendly reminder:
Holiday Eating Tips:

1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the Holiday spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door where they're serving rum balls.

2. Drink as much eggnog as you can. And quickly. It's rare... You cannot find it any other time of year but now. So drink up! Who cares that it has 10,000 calories in every sip? It's not as if you're going to turn into an eggnog-alcoholic or something. It's a treat. Enjoy it. Have one for me. Have two. It's later than you think. It's Christmas!

3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy. Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano.

4. As for mashed potatoes, always ask if they're made with skim milk or whole milk. If it's skim, pass. Why bother? It's like buying a sports car with an automatic transmission.

5. Do not have a snack before going to a party in an effort to control your eating. The whole point of going to a Holiday party is to eat other people's food for free. Lots of it. Hello?

6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's. You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.

7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted Christmas cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. If you leave them behind, you're never going to see them again.

8. Same for pies. Apple, Cherry, Pumpkin, Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three. When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?

9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some standards.

10. One final tip: If you don't feel terrible when you leave the party or get up from the table, you haven't been paying attention. Re-read tips; start over, but hurry: January is just around the corner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had an interesting incident today. I had to pick up my youngest son. About that time it started snowing. I cam down pretty fast. About half way home and 2 inches on the ground. We saw a kid sitting by a dead deer on the side of the road. My son stopped as it seemed strange. It was a boy about 8, hugging his dog, who would not leave the dead deer. The dog got out and ran down the road to the deer. The dog would not let my son pick him up, sp he picked up the kid and the dog and put them in the back seat of my car so we could take him home. His house was the about 3-4 blocks from the deer. But this was open country, on a state highway. The kid did have a cell phone, but his father was working, and could not come to help. There were two ladies that also stopped to help.
> 
> It is still snowing. I'm glad we will not need to go any where until Christmas Eve Service tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Hanukah starting at sundown tonight! (right?)


Merry Christmas to you too Joey. I'm so glad you and your son found the boy and made sure he got home ok. Hopefully the roads are in good condition for you by tomorrow night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have picked up a cough so started taking medicine & got some sun today which should help & tomorrow too! Going to bed early!


Sorry you picked up a bug Janie. Hope you're feeling better by tomorrow and enjoy Christmas with your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh me. I am glad you got that all figured out. I know everyone will be happy with their presents.
> I found out I got charged for a present for my DIL but no present. I had to go at the last minute to buy her something else. We had our party tonight and I think everyone was happy with their gifts . GD loved her chicken hat. Someone wants the pattern. ha. Too funny.


I thought the chicken hat would be a big hit!! Will you put pics on facebook? Were you able to find the same present, or did you have to come up with another idea? Was the party at your house?

I've been working late the last few nights but will close at 3 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A friendly reminder:
> Holiday Eating Tips:
> 
> 1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the Holiday spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door where they're serving rum balls.
> ...


 :sm23: Does this sound like your party tonight??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought the chicken hat would be a big hit!! Will you put pics on facebook? Were you able to find the same present, or did you have to come up with another idea? Was the party at your house?
> 
> I've been working late the last few nights but will close at 3 tomorrow afternoon.


GD put a pic on my facebook page. She also put it on a chicken forum she is on. They asked for the pattern.
:sm09: 
I had to find something different for DIL. Yes the party was here. My mother came too. My brother and Sil are in Birmingham with their grands. My DD will be here for a few days next week so I will get to see all my babies for Christmas.
I know you will be happy when 3'oclock comes around tomorrow. I hope the day goes by fast for you. Merry Christmas!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Does this sound like your party tonight??


We pretty much porked out.
:sm17: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had an interesting incident today. I had to pick up my youngest son. About that time it started snowing. I cam down pretty fast. About half way home and 2 inches on the ground. We saw a kid sitting by a dead deer on the side of the road. My son stopped as it seemed strange. It was a boy about 8, hugging his dog, who would not leave the dead deer. The dog got out and ran down the road to the deer. The dog would not let my son pick him up, sp he picked up the kid and the dog and put them in the back seat of my car so we could take him home. His house was the about 3-4 blocks from the deer. But this was open country, on a state highway. The kid did have a cell phone, but his father was working, and could not come to help. There were two ladies that also stopped to help.
> 
> It is still snowing. I'm glad we will not need to go any where until Christmas Eve Service tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Hanukah starting at sundown tonight! (right?)


God's hand was there watching over that boy and his dog.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So fitting for today's weather


oh now that is funny I am not giving up on that hat pick it up again. Even if not done for Christmas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A friendly reminder:
> Holiday Eating Tips:
> 
> 1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the Holiday spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door where they're serving rum balls.
> ...


To funny and to true why waste good food eat away I say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry you picked up a bug Janie. Hope you're feeling better by tomorrow and enjoy Christmas with your family.


I second that get better Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh me. I am glad you got that all figured out. I know everyone will be happy with their presents.
> I found out I got charged for a present for my DIL but no present. I had to go at the last minute to buy her something else. We had our party tonight and I think everyone was happy with their gifts . GD loved her chicken hat. Someone wants the pattern. ha. Too funny.


Sounds like a good time and now on to the food.

Not yet for chicken hat. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Good thinking Yarnie.
> 
> I haven't made rum balls in years, will you share your recipe? I won't make them this year, but maybe as a Feb. treat.


Will do after this Christmas is done. Have to go make them right now and make Salmon spread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Same to you sweetie.
> 
> Mark your calendar, I used my mixer for 10 minutes today.........first time in 4 years. I am known for hating to bake, I buy. I attempted and somewhat succeeded. But I have a ton of bakery cookies that will go with Christmas Eve's dinner (leg of lamb encrusted in pesto, risotto, brussel sprouts, and homemade cranberry sauce). I love to cook!
> 
> Enjoy the Christmas and Hanukah weekend.


Sound good to me cookies made by someone else is always better. Meal sounds delicious all of it. Oh home made cranberry sauce yum. All of it sounds yummy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has everyone seen the Cuisinart Blade Recall?


mine is the mini chopper and older then recall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to share one more Mochimochi Land video. Their designs are so cute and I love their videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you are closing early today makes sense to at least have some down time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to get finishing touches went to store crowd is the only word for it. Had to go early as the Packers play today but got everything. 

Just putting off making Rum balls and ect. I am a bit tired I lie I am beat. Boy I am glad only vegetarian Lasagna from Italian grocery store with garlic bread. That is my kind of meal all ready made just pop into oven.

Well best get going here or will be in a tissy later trying to finish every thing. 

Rain and ice tomorrow hope it happens early ice or to late tomorrow . I will have to live on rum balls if I can't get to Son's house. :sm06: :sm03: :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The Happiest of Christmases and the Merriest of New Years to the Denims. Good health and many more.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Our Christmas Dinner will be ham, turkey, mashed potatoes & dessert all for $6.50 in the park. We each take something to share with 12 others at our table! Cheap meal! I'm taking an old fashioned corn casserole. This IPAD sure has a mind of its own today!

Merry Christmas my Denim Sisters!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Merry Christmas friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Joey & the best to you dear Denim Sister!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Merry Christmas


Thanks West Coast Kitty! Merry Christmas to you & your family!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas my dear friends.

Christmas Eve dinner is over and most of the dishes done. The kids, the grandkids, and son's in-laws all were over for a feast. I love cooking. Guess what, my once every 10 years baking was a hit. My kids were so shocked that one I baked and two it was good. Life is good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Merry Christmas my dear friends.
> 
> Christmas Eve dinner is over and most of the dishes done. The kids, the grandkids, and son's in-laws all were over for a feast. I love cooking. Guess what, my once every 10 years baking was a hit. My kids were so shocked that one I baked and two it was good. Life is good.


Sounds as if your Christmas Eve Dinner was a success & your baking was great! Merry Christmas dear Denim Sister!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Happiest of Christmases and the Merriest of New Years to the Denims. Good health and many more.


Thanks SQM. Same to ya! I like your avatar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Our Christmas Dinner will be ham, turkey, mashed potatoes & dessert all for $6.50 in the park. We each take something to share with 12 others at our table! Cheap meal! I'm taking an old fashioned corn casserole. This IPAD sure has a mind of its own today!
> 
> Merry Christmas my Denim Sisters!


Enjoy Janie. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Merry Christmas!


Amen. It is all about Him. Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Merry Christmas friends!


Merry Christmas Nan! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Merry Christmas


I love that. So simple.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Merry Christmas my dear friends.
> 
> Christmas Eve dinner is over and most of the dishes done. The kids, the grandkids, and son's in-laws all were over for a feast. I love cooking. Guess what, my once every 10 years baking was a hit. My kids were so shocked that one I baked and two it was good. Life is good.


Now you will have to bake more oven so no one will be surprised. Yes life is good!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now you will have to bake more oven so no one will be surprised. Yes life is good!


NEVER!!!! I really do not baking at all. Making dinner for 10, easy and fun. Making 10 cookies torture. When the kids were younger I would organize a cookie exchange with friends. Each had to bring a bag of a dozen cookies for each person, so we all got about 12+ bags to bring home. So I found it easier to bake 144+ of the same cookie and come home with a variety..............less baking, more different, cookies mission accomplished.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Happiest of Christmases and the Merriest of New Years to the Denims. Good health and many more.


Merry Christmas SQM. May your day be merry and your New Year be bright.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Merry Christmas friends!


Merry Christmas Nebs, also wishing you a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning, May all your wishes come true today. Renew and Relax. Thinking of all of you makes a girl smile this morning. XOXOXO

TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne sounds really good eat up. Merry Christmas

LTL yeah you did it and made it through cookies and food and family that says it all. Merry Christmas

Love Charlie Brown Joey thank you.

Blessed Hanukkah SQM

Blessed Christmas KFN

Blessed Christmas Gali and sweet memories.

Relax and Renew tomorrow if possible. :sm06:

Happy Happy New Year


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all. Hope all with joyous with you today. 

Hey CB, bet you changed your mind about O, because of how he defended Israel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and are now relaxing after all the feasting. Thanks SQM and KFN for the Christmas wishes, all the best to you in the coming year.

Our Christmas was such a wonderful day -- our friends also invited other guests so we made some new friends, way too much delicious food and fantastic conversation. It was a clear day and highway driving conditions were good. It was after midnight when we left but we still detoured through a neighbouring town to see their Christmas light display on the way home. Today we woke up to snow and sleet which them turned to rain.

Sat back and had phone calls with family and friends today and then back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello all. Hope all with joyous with you today.
> 
> Hey CB, bet you changed your mind about O, because of how he defended Israel.


 Nope


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and are now relaxing after all the feasting. Thanks SQM and KFN for the Christmas wishes, all the best to you in the coming year.
> 
> Our Christmas was such a wonderful day -- our friends also invited other guests so we made some new friends, way too much delicious food and fantastic conversation. It was a clear day and highway driving conditions were good. It was after midnight when we left but we still detoured through a neighbouring town to see their Christmas light display on the way home. Today we woke up to snow and sleet which them turned to rain.
> 
> Sat back and had phone calls with family and friends today and then back to work tomorrow.


Now that is how Christmas should be . You sound like you had a wonderful time. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and are now relaxing after all the feasting. Thanks SQM and KFN for the Christmas wishes, all the best to you in the coming year.
> 
> Our Christmas was such a wonderful day -- our friends also invited other guests so we made some new friends, way too much delicious food and fantastic conversation. It was a clear day and highway driving conditions were good. It was after midnight when we left but we still detoured through a neighbouring town to see their Christmas light display on the way home. Today we woke up to snow and sleet which them turned to rain.
> 
> Sat back and had phone calls with family and friends today and then back to work tomorrow.


That sounds wonderful. I am glad you had a good time. Yuck with the weather. Are you parents ok?
We were up to almost 80 today with rain. It has been raining since last Friday. My DD is in town so our party with her is tomorrow. Plus we are meeting with DH's sister for lunch. It has been 6 years since we have seen her. 
I have been so tired I have done nothing but naps. I think I am finally rested.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds wonderful. I am glad you had a good time. Yuck with the weather. Are you parents ok?
> We were up to almost 80 today with rain. It has been raining since last Friday. My DD is in town so our party with her is tomorrow. Plus we are meeting with DH's sister for lunch. It has been 6 years since we have seen her.
> I have been so tired I have done nothing but naps. I think I am finally rested.


Lucky you rested up for New Years next. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucky you rested up for New Years next. :sm16: :sm23:


I won't have much t put up . I did very little decorating so it will be up in a shout time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope everyone had a nice time at Christmas and is recovering!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and are now relaxing after all the feasting. Thanks SQM and KFN for the Christmas wishes, all the best to you in the coming year.
> 
> Our Christmas was such a wonderful day -- our friends also invited other guests so we made some new friends, way too much delicious food and fantastic conversation. It was a clear day and highway driving conditions were good. It was after midnight when we left but we still detoured through a neighbouring town to see their Christmas light display on the way home. Today we woke up to snow and sleet which them turned to rain.
> 
> Sat back and had phone calls with family and friends today and then back to work tomorrow.


Sorry that I missed it and it's even written on my calendar but Post Happy Boxingday :sm01: Your Christmas Day sounds like it was perfect, you even got new friends. 
Our day was good. Thanks...TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope everyone had a nice time at Christmas and is recovering!


Had a good day Lukelucy, and I hope you did as well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't have much t put up . I did very little decorating so it will be up in a shout time.


Me too CB, I need to put away a wreath and a centerpiece. So glad about that. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Had a good day Lukelucy, and I hope you did as well.


Yes, it was very nice. Hope your's was, too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne sounds really good eat up. Merry Christmas
> 
> LTL yeah you did it and made it through cookies and food and family that says it all. Merry Christmas
> 
> ...


Yes, onward now to the new year.....I bought a qt. of eggnog, I'm the only one drinking it. Can you imagine the exercising it will take to work it off. I'm exhausted just thinking of it. I do regret it a little bit....................no I don't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


Oh, Joey, I'm praying for your pain to subside. Bless your heart, hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


Oh no Joeys! I hate to hear this. Prayer for no pain and a speedy recovery. Lord Bless you! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


Oh Joey am so sad to hear this. I wish I could be near to help you. Be careful now I will be praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, onward now to the new year.....I bought a qt. of eggnog, I'm the only one drinking it. Can you imagine the exercising it will take to work it off. I'm exhausted just thinking of it. I do regret it a little bit....................no I don't.


One should never regret doing the eating that one likes to do and exercise why I find I will just have to replace it with more good stuff . :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Me too CB, I need to put away a wreath and a centerpiece. So glad about that. :sm24:


It makes it so much easier on us. We are getting wise in our years. I didn't want to say our old age because we are not there yet. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds wonderful. I am glad you had a good time. Yuck with the weather. Are you parents ok?
> We were up to almost 80 today with rain. It has been raining since last Friday. My DD is in town so our party with her is tomorrow. Plus we are meeting with DH's sister for lunch. It has been 6 years since we have seen her.
> I have been so tired I have done nothing but naps. I think I am finally rested.


My parents are doing well; thanks for asking. After a couple of milder winters, this one has lots of snow and colder temps so they aren't going out much.

Glad that you can visit with DD and GS and hope lunch with SIL goes well. DH says naps are good - so take as many as you need!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope everyone had a nice time at Christmas and is recovering!


How was your Christmass LL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry that I missed it and it's even written on my calendar but Post Happy Boxingday :sm01: Your Christmas Day sounds like it was perfect, you even got new friends.
> Our day was good. Thanks...TL


Thanks Gali. Glad to hear you had a good day too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes, onward now to the new year.....I bought a qt. of eggnog, I'm the only one drinking it. Can you imagine the exercising it will take to work it off. I'm exhausted just thinking of it. I do regret it a little bit....................no I don't.


I don't care for eggnog but have been indulging in many other treats so I need to join you on the exercise program.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


Oh no -- so sorry to hear that Joey. Prayers for a speedy recovery but please don't push it to rush to work if you're not ready. It takes time for bones to heal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how was your Christmas I hope it was joyful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


Oh, dear, Joey. I am so sorry to hear this. My mom broke her pelvis years ago. It was painful. Oh, falls are terrible. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your Christmass LL?


Hi WCK. It was nice. It's not with close family... so it was as good as it could be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how was your Christmas I hope it was joyful.


Hi YL. We had fun. Thank you for asking. How are you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you, all of you for your prayers. Since this will take time, I will need patience. My husband will need it more.


Please be careful. We all need to be careful with our bones...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had a quiet Christmas and Boxing day. Today was another story. I went to town to go to the office, and do a little shopping. Both will need to wake quite a while. As I left my son's house, I stepped over a pile of snow at the end of the drive way onto a patch of ice. I was able to get up, get in the car, and drive away. My hip started to hurt a bit and since I have had 5 fractures before, I though I should have it X-rayed to see if it was broke. After 5 hours in the ER, I have a fractured pelvis. Good thing it is only a partial fracture. It will heal on its own, but I will have pain, but it is only if I put weight on that leg. So back to the walker. My first scheduled day back to work is Jan 11th. I will try to go on the 23rd. Very slow before then.
> Even with my many fractures, I still have not had a cast.


That's terrible joey. Definitely use the walker anything to help ease the pain. Sending HUGS your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Joey, I'm praying for your pain to subside. Bless your heart, hugs!


Hi Janie. How are you feeling? Did you have a good Christmas with your family?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi Janie. How are you feeling? Did you have a good Christmas with your family?


Yes, we did & they had a great time! Miss them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents are doing well; thanks for asking. After a couple of milder winters, this one has lots of snow and colder temps so they aren't going out much.
> 
> Glad that you can visit with DD and GS and hope lunch with SIL goes well. DH says naps are good - so take as many as you need!


I am glad to hear of your parents being well.Did you Dad get his wheelchair? Is your mother busy knitting?

All good visits this Christmas. Son-in-law and GS are in Charleston , South Carolina tonight waiting to see the Belk Bowl tomorrow.
http://search.aol.com/aol/search?s_pt=ff-aolmail&q=Belk+Bowl&rp=&s_it=aolmail-aolmail&s_qt=sb&tb_uuid=90A044FE095E2A1C6CCC31E93EE624E4&tb_oid=19-08-2016&tb_mrud=19-08-2016&s_chn=&s_chn2=&pt_uid=
Plus the visit with Sister-in-law was a great visit yesterday. All in the past and a new future.

Naps are great. I missed mine today. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to hear of your parents being well.Did you Dad get his wheelchair? Is your mother busy knitting?
> 
> All good visits this Christmas. Son-in-law and GS are in Charleston , South Carolina tonight waiting to see the Belk Bowl tomorrow.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/search?s_pt=ff-aolmail&q=Belk+Bowl&rp=&s_it=aolmail-aolmail&s_qt=sb&tb_uuid=90A044FE095E2A1C6CCC31E93EE624E4&tb_oid=19-08-2016&tb_mrud=19-08-2016&s_chn=&s_chn2=&pt_uid=
> ...


Hope you get one tomorrow. We all need our beauty sleep, I need it more then others. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we did & they had a great time! Miss them!


oh that is nice to hear sorry they had to leave. How are you doing down there? Is husband working this year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we did & they had a great time! Miss them!


 Enjoy your warm weather and it will be time to go home again before you know it. I know they miss you too.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to hear of your parents being well.Did you Dad get his wheelchair? Is your mother busy knitting?
> 
> All good visits this Christmas. Son-in-law and GS are in Charleston , South Carolina tonight waiting to see the Belk Bowl tomorrow.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/search?s_pt=ff-aolmail&q=Belk+Bowl&rp=&s_it=aolmail-aolmail&s_qt=sb&tb_uuid=90A044FE095E2A1C6CCC31E93EE624E4&tb_oid=19-08-2016&tb_mrud=19-08-2016&s_chn=&s_chn2=&pt_uid=
> ...


The guys must love their football to go such a long way to watch the game; hope their team wins and you get to enjoy a nice visit with DD and GS.

Yes Dad got his chair and is getting used to it (not doing wheelies yet though :sm23: ) Mom was still getting requests for slippers right up to the Friday before Christmas so she is crafted out for now and enjoying visiting time.

Are you going back to your sweater after New Year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You know how something funny pops into your head and you have to laugh? This the my tonight song that made me laugh!
http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=John+Candy+doing+the+mess+around+Trains%2C+planes+automobiles&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=5CF98D195DDA5CF16B825CF98D195DDA5CF16B82&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The guys must love their football to go such a long way to watch the game; hope their team wins and you get to enjoy a nice visit with DD and GS.
> 
> Yes Dad got his chair and is getting used to it (not doing wheelies yet though :sm23: ) Mom was still getting requests for slippers right up to the Friday before Christmas so she is crafted out for now and enjoying visiting time.
> 
> Are you going back to your sweater after New Year?


Funny Sil is from California but loves his Ar. Razorbacks. Matthew put on a show with Chewy tonight. They weigh about the same and act the same. Chewy took him down to the ground. He asked for it is all I can say. :sm09:

Tell your Dad if he is going to pop wheelies he needs a roll bar to keep him from going over backwards. :sm05:

That is nice your mother is keeping so many feet warm this winter. Good for her. She is my kinda gal. :sm02: She can now enjoy her visiting .

I need to finish my top.I could sew it up but need to rip the top I made it too big for the under arms. I thought of making more chicken hats since I had over 1000 likes on the chicken facebook page. LOL So funny that so many people liked the hat and some wanted me to make the silly things. :sm16: :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing like a new set of wheels for your dad. 

Your mom must be enjoying making the slippers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny Sil is from California but loves his Ar. Razorbacks. Matthew put on a show with Chewy tonight. They weigh about the same and act the same. Chewy took him down to the ground. He asked for it is all I can say. :sm09:
> 
> Tell your Dad if he is going to pop wheelies he needs a roll bar to keep him from going over backwards. :sm05:
> 
> ...


So Chewy and Matthew had a wrestling match. Who won???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So Chewy and Matthew had a wrestling match. Who won???


Chewy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

just be yourself let people see the real imperfect, flawed, quirky, weird, beautiful person that you are. 

author unknown


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just be yourself let people see the real imperfect, flawed, quirky, weird, beautiful person that you are.
> 
> author unknown


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgiveness doesn't excuse their actions, forgiveness stops their action from destroying your heart.

Found on Pin rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy


Would expect that Chewy has more practice .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would expect that Chewy has more practice .


I don't about that now. Matthew does have an older brother. Matthew said bring it on and Chewy did then Matthew got scared and started to cry, laugh so Mimi put Chewy in the kitchen so he could look at us thru the glass in the door. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know how something funny pops into your head and you have to laugh? This the my tonight song that made me laugh!
> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=John+Candy+doing+the+mess+around+Trains%2C+planes+automobiles&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=5CF98D195DDA5CF16B825CF98D195DDA5CF16B82&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


John Candy was a funny guy :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny Sil is from California but loves his Ar. Razorbacks. Matthew put on a show with Chewy tonight. They weigh about the same and act the same. Chewy took him down to the ground. He asked for it is all I can say. :sm09:
> 
> Tell your Dad if he is going to pop wheelies he needs a roll bar to keep him from going over backwards. :sm05:
> 
> ...


I bet that was hilarious to see the Matthew and Chewy show! Chewy needs someone Matthew's age to use up some of that energy.

I'm not surprised so many people loved the chicken hat; there are a lot of chicken fans out here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> John Candy was a funny guy :sm11:


and Steve Martin, wonder what happen after the cigarette went into back seat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> just be yourself let people see the real imperfect, flawed, quirky, weird, beautiful person that you are.
> 
> author unknown


I like that :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and Steve Martin, wonder what happen after the cigarette went into back seat.


this.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_akwHYMdbsM


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> this.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_akwHYMdbsM


oh now that is funny going the wrong way.

Going to bed computer acting up.

God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> this.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_akwHYMdbsM


I remember DH loved that movie, he laughed so hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor kitty



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2510512178971826


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember DH loved that movie, he laughed so hard.


We love it too. I need a good laugh we may have to watch it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Chicken legs:


My GD would love those! :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Chicken legs:


Oh no the Chickens are taking over. Where are the wings? drumsticks? . :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a neat idea.
http://www.facebook.com/1049TheRiver/photos/a.137460297739.113285.32238162739/10154511554452740/?type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a neat idea.
> http://www.facebook.com/1049TheRiver/photos/a.137460297739.113285.32238162739/10154511554452740/?type=3&theater


yes it is like it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So what are you all doing for the eve of the New year? and New Year?

I plan on sleeping and eating to much excitement for me to stay awake and food as normal so good day to knit or just read.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So cute!
> I put your and Yarnie name on the chicken page. Try the link again. You can take your name off it you want to.


It worked :sm24: Love all the comments


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Chicken legs:


too cute :sm09: those stockings might even make my legs look thinner :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GD would love those! :sm09:


maybe you can find a knit version, I'll look too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a neat idea.
> http://www.facebook.com/1049TheRiver/photos/a.137460297739.113285.32238162739/10154511554452740/?type=3&theater


I like it :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So what are you all doing for the eve of the New year? and New Year?
> 
> I plan on sleeping and eating to much excitement for me to stay awake and food as normal so good day to knit or just read.


Your plan sounds good to me too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remind you of anyone?
http://www.facebook.com/TwoDrunkLadies/photos/a.1000589800008237.1073741981.376538812413342/1202459356487946/?type=3&theater
All of us! :sm09:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Chicken legs:


That is as close as I could get!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, it has been quite a few days. Found out that that my oldest Airedale had a tumor on his spleen. As I was sitting talking to the vet about what were my options, and my cell phone rang and it was my sister telling me that she was taking my mom to the hospital. So leaving for Cleveland at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Today he had his operation and no visible signs of cancer, just a baseball size tumor. So before I take off tomorrow I had my stitches removed from my tooth implant this morning and the skin did not regrow and bone is uncovered. So , will have to deal with that issue in a week; urgent but not an emergency. 

But all is good, other than that. Honestly, all is going to be fine.

Keep you posted!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well, it has been quite a few days. Found out that that my oldest Airedale had a tumor on his spleen. As I was sitting talking to the vet about what were my options, and my cell phone rang and it was my sister telling me that she was taking my mom to the hospital. So leaving for Cleveland at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Today he had his operation and no visible signs of cancer, just a baseball size tumor. So before I take off tomorrow I had my stitches removed from my tooth implant this morning and the skin did not regrow and bone is uncovered. So , will have to deal with that issue in a week; urgent but not an emergency.
> 
> But all is good, other than that. Honestly, all is going to be fine.
> 
> Keep you posted!


Bless your heart LTL! Sending prayer for all of your troubles. Please keep us post! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So what are you all doing for the eve of the New year? and New Year?
> 
> I plan on sleeping and eating to much excitement for me to stay awake and food as normal so good day to knit or just read.


I will be doing the same. I am getting sick of party food. Maybe some good home cooking will suit me now. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remind you of anyone?
> http://www.facebook.com/TwoDrunkLadies/photos/a.1000589800008237.1073741981.376538812413342/1202459356487946/?type=3&theater
> All of us! :sm09:


not really I am to refine to do or say anything like that darling. Oh what the heck yes it does but not just me. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well, it has been quite a few days. Found out that that my oldest Airedale had a tumor on his spleen. As I was sitting talking to the vet about what were my options, and my cell phone rang and it was my sister telling me that she was taking my mom to the hospital. So leaving for Cleveland at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Today he had his operation and no visible signs of cancer, just a baseball size tumor. So before I take off tomorrow I had my stitches removed from my tooth implant this morning and the skin did not regrow and bone is uncovered. So , will have to deal with that issue in a week; urgent but not an emergency.
> 
> But all is good, other than that. Honestly, all is going to be fine.
> 
> Keep you posted!


Oh so so sorry about all that is happening to you right now. Hope your mom will be better and am praying for her and for you. Take care now and God Bless.


----------

